# اكبر مكتبة لمصطلحات الكمبيوتر (ارجو من المشرفين التثبيت)



## ipraheem makram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*

- adder مِجْمَعَة 
- add time وقت الجمع 
- adapter موصل، محول كهربائي 
- ada language structure بنية لغة آدا للكومبيوتر 
- ada language لغة آدا للكومبيوتر 
- actual decimal point فاصلة عشرية فعلية 
- activity ratio نسبة النشاط 
- active program برنامج نشط 
- active element عنصر منشط 
- action الفعل او العمل 
- acronym المختصر، لفظ أوائلي 
- acquisition الإستملاك والحيازة 
- acoustic coupler جهاز الربط الصوتي 
- acknwoledge إشارة 
- acknowledgement إشعار بالتسلّم 
- acknowledge character رمز إشعار بالتسلّم 
- achieved reliability الاعتمادية المحددة 
- acess arm ذراع الدخول 
- accuracy control character رمز التحكم بدرجة الدقة 
- accuracy درجة الدقة 
- accumulator المراكم 
- accoustic coupler محول إشارات سمعية 
- accessory المُلحَقَات 
- access time وقت الدخول 
- access method أسلوب الدخول 
- access mechanism آلية الدخول 
- access key مفتاح الدخول على برنامج ما 
- access دخول 
- acceptance test اختبار التطابق 
- absolute value signal إشارة العدد المطلق 
- absolute value device جهاز القيمة المطلقة 
- absolute loader المحمّل المطلق 
- absolute code نص مطْلَق 
- absolute address عنوان مطْلَق 
- aborted cycle دورة متوقفة 
- abend recovery program برنامج تصحيح الخطأ 
- 96-column card بطاقة ذات 96 عموداً 
- 80-column card بطاقة ذات 80 عموداً 
- Angstrom االأنجستروم وهو وحدة قياس تساوي جزء من عشرة بلايين من المتر أي 10 مرفوعة للقوة -10 .و تتألف البوصة الواحدة من حوالي (250000000) انغشتروم. وتستخدم هذه الوحدة عادة في قياس طول موجة الضوء. وقد اخذت هذه الوحدة تسميتها من عالم الفيزياء السويدي أندريز أنجستروم (Anders Angstrom). 
- abend recovery program برنامج تصحيح الخطأ برنامج تصحيح الخطأ 
- abend exit مخرج الخطأ
- abend dump تقرير حالة الخطأ 
- abend نهاية شاذة لبرنامج ما 
- abacus حاسبة ميك"تم هنا تعديل الكلمة \ الكلمات بواسطة إدارة المنتدى""تم هنا تعديل الكلمة \ الكلمات بواسطة إدارة المنتدى""تم هنا تعديل الكلمة \ الكلمات بواسطة إدارة المنتدى""تم هنا تعديل الكلمة \ الكلمات بواسطة إدارة المنتدى"ية 
- augend المضاف اليه هو الرقم الذي يضاف اليه رقم اخر للحصول علي المجموع حيث ان كل عمليه جمع تتطلب رقمين او اكثر 
- auditors المراجعون هم مجموعه المراجعون الذين يتحققون من تكامل نظام المحاسبة الذي تم تصميمه 
- audio response units وحدات الاستجابة الصوتيه وحده تقوم بتخزين عدد كبير جدا من الكلمات والاصوات بواسطة جهاز حاسب خاص ثم يقوم الحاسب باختيار الكلمات المطلوبه لتكوين الرساله الصوتيه 
- assembler مترجم جامع برنامج يترجم كودا رمزيا الى الكود الالي المقابل له 
- analog computer كمبيوتر نظري كمبيوتر ينجز مهماته بقياس المتغيرات الفيزيائيه المستمرة ويعالج الكمبيوتر هذه المتغيرات ليحصل على نتيجه 
- amplitude modulation تضمين سعوى طريقة تضمين تتغير فيها سعة الاشارة للتميز بين الرقم الثنائي 1 والرقم الثنائي 0 
- attached processor معالج متصل معالج موصول بكمبيوتر رئيسي للمساعدة فى انجاز المهام 
- atom عنصر وحدة عنصر اساسي فى لائحة ما فى لفات معالجة اللوائح يمثل هذا المصطلح بندا معين فى اللائحة كما هو الحال بالنسبه الى كل كلمة في عبارة معينه 
- asynchronous device جهاز لاتزامني جهاز يرسل اشارات على فواصل زمنيه غير منتظمه الى النظام الذي يقوم بالاتصال معه 
- asynchronous computer كمبيوتر تزامنى كمبيوتر تقوم فيه اشارة ببيان لحظه اكتمال احدى العمليات 
- assemble language لغة التاويل لغة برمجة منخفضة المستوي تستعمل تعليمات مختصرة 
- application تطبيق نظام تم نعريفه كي يكون ملائما لطرق المعالجة الالكترونيه للمعطيات 
- address register جزء عنواني مرصف يستعمل لخزن عنوان ما 
- artificial intelligence ذكاء اصطناعى مجال الدراسة بعلم الكمبيوتر الذي يهتم بتطوير الة تستطيع القيام بعمليات شبيهة بعمليات التفكير الانساني كالاستنتاج والتعلم والتصحيح الذاتي 
- assemble تأويل ترجمة كود رمزي الى كود الى مقابل له 
- auxiliary storage خزن مساعد خزن اضافي خزن على الخط يختلف عن الخزن فى الذاكرة الرئيسيه مثل القرص او الشريط 
- arthmetic relation علاقه حسابيه عبارتان حسابيتان يفصل بينهما احد العوامل العلائقيه 
- array صفيف . نسق مجموعه مكونه من عنصرين او اكثر تربط بينهما علاقه منطقيه وتعطي هذه المجموعه اسما واحد : ويتم تخزين هذه المجموعه عادة في مواقع خزن متعاقبة موجوده في الذاكرة الرئيسيه 
- arthmetic register سجل حسابي مرصف( سجل) موجود فى الوحده الحسابيه المنطقيه يستعمل للقيام بالعمليات الحسابيه والمنطقيه 
- arthmetic operator عامل حسابي رمز يستعمل فى العبارة الحسابيه ليشير الي نوع العمليه الحسابيه المطلوب انجازها 
- arthmetic operation عملية حسابيه عملية جمع او طرح او ضرب او قسمة قيم عدديه 
- arthmetic instruction تعليمية حسابية تعليمية تأمر الكمبيوتر باجراء عملية حسابيه ما 
- area search ملف الارشيف هو ملف يستعمل لتخزين المعلومات غير المستخدمه فى الوقت الحالى وذلك للرجوع اليها عندما تستدعى الحاجه 
- architecture تصميم تركيبة تتالف من مكونات معينه والطريقة التي تتفاعل بها هذه المكونات بحيث تؤلف فى النهاية نظاما للكمبيوتر 
- approximation تقريب القيمة الناتجه عندما يتم تقريب عدد الي منزله الارقام العشريه 
- alphabetic ابجدي مصطلح يدل على معطيات تتالف من رموز وحروف خاصه 
- append إلحاق -إضافة 
- analyst مُحلّل خبير فى الكمبيوتر يحدد مسألة ما ويطور الخوارزميات لحلها 
- AWG American Wire Gauge مقياس السلك الأمريكي ، طريقة تقدير القطر (diameter) للسلك ، كلما صغر رقم السلك كلما كبر السلك ، وعموما كلما علا كان قادرٍ على حمل التيار 
- Authentication التوثيق اي نظام يحتوي على منظومة التصديق أو التوثيق الأمني للتأكيد على أن الأعضاء هم من يدعون ، وليسوا متسللين ، بأستخدام أسم عضوية بسيط ورقم مرور 
- AUI Attachment Unit Interface وحدة ربط الواجهة ،،، واجهة الربط الأعتيادية لل Ehernet بين ال NIC وقاعدة من 10 إلى 5 شبكات 
- ATM Asynchronous Transfer Mode نمط إنتقال غير متزامن. معيار الإتحاد الدولي للمواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية (ITU ) لتقوية خلية أسندت لنظام الإتصالات الذي يشمل الصوت ، ويسمح بمرور الفيديو والبيانات. ويزوّد الATM المعايير لـ25 MBPS و155 MBPS كسرعة إرسال 
- Asynchronous Asynchronous نظام لنقل البيانات كتناقش بين طرفين مرسل ومستقبل ( كأجهزة أتصال ) بحيث لا يستطيع الجهاز المظي في نقل البيانات قبل أعلامه من الطرف المنقول أليه بأنه قد تم أستلام الجزء المنقول بشكل صحيح ويمكنك متابعة نقل باقي الأجزاء 
- ASPI American Standard Code for Information Interchange برمجة بواجهة تطبيق للسكازي متطورة ، البرنامج عبارة عن واجهة بين أداة نظام التشغيل و وصلة مضيف الأسكاسزي 
- ASCII American Standard Code for Information Interchange مختصر للرمز القياسي الأمريكي لتبادل المعلومات، الذي يحدّد مجموعة أحرف من 7 قطع قياسية. 
- AS Autonomous System مشروع بحث متقدم في التحكم بالشبكات ، إدارة تتبع وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية قامت بتصميم مايسمى نظام الزيادة الواسعة النظاق والعادرة على أبقاء حرب نووية بإدارة الأنترنت 
- ArpaNet ArpaNet مشروع بحث متقدم في التحكم بالشبكات ، إدارة تتبع وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية قامت بتصميم مايسمى نظام الزيادة الواسعة النظاق والعادرة على أبقاء حرب نووية بإدارة الأنترنت 
- ARP Address Resolution Protocol نظام تحويل العناوين ،،، نظام للترجمة بين عنوانين IP وعناوين طبقة ال MAC في الethernet , معرف في RFC 826 
- ARJ ARJ برنامج مشهور متوفر للدوس وبرامج الحاسب الأخرى 
- Archive الأرشيف ملف ضخم يتوزع منه العديد من الملفات الأصغر ، في غالب الأحيان نجد ملفات الأرشيف مضغوطه، ويستخدم في العادة الضغط لنقل الملفات والأرشيفات بطريقة اسهل وتستعمل صيغ ARJ, TAR, ZIP 
- Archie Archie نظام للبحث في نتائج موقع التحميل( FTP ) ، هو متوفر كإيعاز أو أوامر يونيكس وعن طريق التيلنت. 
- ARA Apple Remote Access نظام أبل للتداول عن بعد ، نظام يسمح لوصول شبكة من أنظمة الماكنتوش عن طريق الطالب الهاتفي ، النظام ملغي كلياً تقريباً الأن 
- AppleTalk AppleTalk نظام بروتكول شبكة ماكنتوش المعين لعملية الأشتراك ( ملفات ، طابعات ، الخ ) ويمكن استعمال أجهزة خاصة او عن طريق الإيثرنت 
- API Application Programming Interface واجهة برنامج الطلبات ، مجموعة نداءات وضيفية تسمح بالأتصال بالبرامج او بين برنامج الkernel 
- ANSI American National Standards Institute منظمة لا ربحية تعمل في المصلحة العامة لتنسيق المقايير الأمريكية ، كما أنها نظام سيطرة طرفي مشترك لنظام المنتديات 
- ANI Automatic Number Identification معرف الرقم التلقائي 
- AFS Andrew File System معيار ملف النظام موزّع لليونيكس ونوافذ إن تي. و مطور في جامعة كارنجي ميلون 
- ADSL Asymmetric Digital Sub***iber Line خط الأشتراك الرقمي الغير متماثل 
- ActiveX ActiveX نظم عرض مطور من قبل ميكروسوفت للعرض الحي على الويب او المتصفح 
- ACAP Application Configuration Access Protocol برتكول طلب أعدادات الدخول 
- abort ايقاف ايقاف تنفيذ برنامج ما بسبب نهاية شاذه للبرنامج ثم اعادة التحكم الى نظام التشغيل 
- Authentication non الأصالة أو التوثيق. عملية يؤكد الحاسب بواسطتها هوية المستخدم أو هوية أي حاسوب آخر يحاول الوصول إلى مجموعة من ملفاته أو النفاذ إليه. ويتم ذلك عادة بواسطة تدقيق اسم المستخدم و كلمة المرور الخاصة به. 
- ASP Active Server Pages صفحات الخادم النشطة

B
- blocking factor عامل التجميع - عامل الجمع هو عدد السجلات المنطقية الذي يكون مجموعه واحده : يختار المبرمج عامل التجميع عند خزن الملف في جهاز التخزين الخارجي 
- blcking التجميع الدمج عملية تجميع عدد معين من السجلات المنطقية فى مجموعة ما 
- block diagrm مخطط مجموعي مخطط يستعمل رموز لتوضيح التوصيلات البينيه وتدفق المعطيات بين المكونات المادية والمنطقيه التابعه لنظام الكمبيوتر 
- biss- Language لغة بيس احدى اللغات العليا المبتيه علي التعبيرات اللغويه وتستدم في كتابه برامج النظم خاصة علي الحسابات من نوع dec 
- blinking characters حروف وامضه وهى حروف تتلالا او تومض اثناء ظهور الرسائل او البانات علي الشاشه لتنبه المستخدم 
- blind سد ضبط جهاز ما بحيث لايستقبل معطيات غير مرغوب فيها فيها او اجزاء معينه من المعطيات 
- blast اطلاق ( تحرير ) 
- blank character رمز فراغ- سمة فراغ رمز او نمط خوينى يتم انتقاؤه اختياريا لينتج فراغا بين المعطيات 
- bit string نضيد خوينات نضيد بتات سلسلة من الخوينات المتصلة 
- bit string نضيد خوينات نضيد بتات سلسلة من الخوينات المتصلة 
- bit stream سلسلة الخوينات نضيد خوينات يتم ارساله عبر خط اتصال دون ان يحتوى على فواصل بين مجموعات الرموز 
- bit rate معدل ارسال خويني - معدل البتات عدد الخوينات التى نرسل فى فترة زمنيه محددة يعبر عن معدل الارسال الخويني عادة بعدد الخوينات فى الثانيه 
- bit pattern نمط خوينى - نمط البتات مجموعه من الخوينات تتالف من عدد محدد مسبقا من الخوينات وتشكل عددا ثنائيا 
- bit manipulation معالجة الخوينات عملية وضع الخوينات الفرديه فى كلمة للتعبير عن الحالات المطلوبه ( ثنائي 1 او 0) 
- BISYNC متزامن ثنائي اختصار لـ BINARY SYNCHRONOUS COMMUNICATION 
- bistable ثنائي الاستقرار جهاز ليده المقدرة على اتخاذ حالتين ثابتين فقط : تشغيل وايقاف او -1 او 0 ..الخ 
- biquinary coad كود ثنائي - خماسي كود يتألف من سبع خوينات لتمثيل الارقام العشريه تكون فيه الخوينتان الاوليان عبارة عن زوج لتمثيل الرقم خمسة او الرقم 
- bipolar ثنائي القطب دارات متكاملة تستعمل فى الرقيقيات التى تتطلب ترانزستورات ذات قطبين وحاملين للتيار : تكون هذه 
- binding time لحظة التثبيت اللحظة التي تتم فيها ترجمة رمز او عبارة الى كود الى وتعيين عنوان لموقع خزنة فى الذاكرة الرئيسيه 
- binary variable مُتغير ثنائي متغير يمكنه افتراض قيمة من قيمتين ( صواب او خطأ و1 او0 ) 
- binary tree شجرة ثنائيه بنيه معطيات تسمى العقدة الاولي فيها السجل الاول بالجذر تتفرع العقد التاليه الى اليمين 
- binary search تفتيش ثنائي أسلوب تفتيش يجري فيه تنصيف متتال لقائمة مصنفه من السجلات الى ان يعثر على السجل المطلوب 
- binding time حظة التثبيت اللحظة التى تتم فيها ترجمة رمز او عبارة الى كود الى او تعين عنوان لموقع خزنه في الذاكرة الرئيسيه 
- binary code كود ثناثي 
- binary arithmetic operation بطاقة ثنائيه بطاقة مثقبه قياسيه يمثل فيها كل مواضع الثقوب المتوفر عليها الرقم 1 و0 
- binary ثنائي النظام العددي الثنائي الذي يستعمل فيه الرقمان 1 و0 
- benefit cost analysis تحليل الفوائد والتكاليف وهى الدراسه التي يتم اجراؤها علي نظام المعلومات المطلوب تصميمه حيث ان نظام المعلومات مثل اي نظام استثماري لايتم تنفيذه الا اذا كانت فوائده اكبر من تكاليفه 
- bidirectional bus ناقل ثنائي الاتجاه ناقل يحول المعطيات من وحده المعالجة المركزيه واليها علي دارة فرديه 
- bias انحياز في الرياضيات الفرق بين القيمة المقدرة لاحصائية ما والقيمة الحقيقيه مثل القيمة الوسطى 
- benchmark program برنامج مرجعي - مقارن برنامج كمبيوتري قياسي يستعمل لاختبار قدرة المعالجة لاحد الكمبيوترات الاخرى 
- BCD code اختصار لــ BINARY - CIDED DECIMAL CODE كود قياسي يتكون من سته خوينات لتمثيل الرموز 
- baudot code كود بودو كود يستعمل فى الاتصالات ويمثل فيه كل رمز مرسل بخمس خوينات 
- baud بود وحدة قياس ترمز الى عدد عناصر الاشارة المنفصلة مثل عدد الخوينات التى يمكن ارسالها 
- battery backup system نظام احتياطي يعمل بالبطاريه نظام يستخدم بوجه عام مع المينيكمبيوترات او الميكروكمبيوترات التى تستخدم ذاكرات غير مستقرة ينشط لحماية المعطيات اثناء انقطاع التيار الكهربائي 
- batch processing معالجة دفعيه 1- المعالجة الفرديه لبرنامج التي تسمح بالتعامل بين البرنامج والمستخدم حالما يقوم 
- batch compiler مُصرف الدفعات مصرف يترجم كافة العبارات فى احد البرامج دفعة واحده بدلا من ترجمتها سطرا تلو السطر 
- batch دفعة مجموعه مجموعة تتكون من جميع التعليمات والمعطيات المتعلقه ببرنامج معين او عدد من البرامج 
- access method التسلسلى المفهرس اسلوب نيل يمكن فيه النيل المباشر لسجل موجود ضمن مجموعه من المعطيات المخزونه فى جهاز خزن للنيل المباشر باستعمال فهرس يتضمن معالم العناوين المقابله لكل سجل في مجموعه المعطيات 
- base name الاسم القاعدي للملف في كثير من نظم التشغيل ( dos) تعطى الملفات على القرص الممغنط اسماء تتكون من جزئين الجزء الاول هو الاسم القاعدي 
- base number عدد اساسي عدد الارقام المتوفرة لكل منزلة فى نظام عددي ما 
- bar graph رسم الاعمدة وهو نوع من الرسومات البيانيه المستخدمة في بعض البرامج التطبيقيه المستخدمة فى جهاز الحاسب مثل الجداول الالكترونيه ويتم فيها تمثيل البانات باعمدة عموديه علي المحور الافقي بحيث يكون ارتفاع العمود ممثلا للبان المطلوب تمثيله 
- bar printer طابعة اعمدة طابعة ضاربه تطبع سطر من رموز كامله التشكيل بواسطة قضبان طباعة ضاربه 
- bar code كود اعمدة (كود قضيبي) كود يتالف من عدة خطوط حبريه مغنطسيه مطبوعة على بطاقه 
- bandwidth عرض النطاق قياس مدى الترددات عند مستويات القدرة القصوى او بقربها بحيث يمكن لخط الاتصال ارسالها وتعطي بالهرتز 
- band نطاق مدى اطوال الموجات او الترددات 
- balanced system نظام متوازن نظام كمبيوتري يكون فيه عدد العمليات الحسابيه التي تقوم بأدلئها وحده المعالجة المركزيه مساويا لعدد عمليات الدخل / الخرج الجاريه 
- backup copy نسخ احتياطيه نسخة طبق الاصل للمعطيات او للكيان المنطقى الاصلي معدة للاستعمال فى حالة تلف النسخة الاصليه 
- backup احتياطى . سند مصطلح يعني الكيانات الماديه او المنطقيه التي يمكن توفيرها فى حالة تعطل او عدم توفر النظام الاساسي 
- background program برنامج خلفي تراتبي برنامج ذو اولويه دنيا يمكن تنفيذه عندما تكون البرامج ذات الالويه العليا غير نشطه 
- background خلفية التنفيذ التراتبي بيئة المعالجة عن بعد اوتعدد البرمجة التى يتم فيها تنفيذ البرامج ذات الاولويه الدنيا حين تكون البرامج ذات الاولويه العليا غير نشطه 
- byte مجموعة من 8 قطع (bits) 
- bridge الجسر الجسر اي أداة توصيل بين شبكتين منفصلتين 
- BT British Telecom مختصر للأتصالات البريطانية 
- bootp البرتوكول الذي يسمح للجهاز بالتعرف على عنوان الـ IP و الأعدادات الأخرى لخادم يتحكم به من بعد في وقت إعادة التشغيل 
- boot لبدء حاسوب أو أداة أخرى بتحميل نظام التشغيل 
- Bits Per Second bps مختصر للقطعة بالثّانية، مقياس الموجة(bandwidth) 
_ bot إختزال لكلمة 'robot'، عموما تستعمل للإشارة إلى برنامج آلي يستعمل لمعالجة البيانات بالتدخّل الإنساني لأقل ما يمكن 
- Bit مختصر للرقم الثنائي. الوحدة الأصغر للمساحة في إستعمال حاسبات، يحتوي قيمة ثنائية منفردة قليلا 
- BIOS Basic Input/Output System مختصر للأدخال الأساسي / نظام الخروج، كعموم هو الحدّ الأدنى من نظام التشغيل، ويعرّف مجموعة البرامج الروتينة ويمكن أن يستعمل كواجهة إلى وصلة بالأجهزة 
-BINHEX مختصر ل BINary HEXadecimal ، معيار لتحويل ملف 8 bit في صيغة 7 bit سكيزي للأرسال وسط بيئة نظيفة مثل البريد الإلكتروني ، وغالباً مايستخدم هذا النظام في أنظمة الماكنتوش 
- Border Gateway Protocol BGP برتكول نظام بوابة الحدود ، نظام بروتكول التوجيه القياسي ، يستعمل غالباً لتوجيه التفاوت الكبير بين الشبكات والبوابات المتعددة، ال BGB معرفة في RFC 1771 لكل مسلك او المعبر ( routers ) وتغير المعبر والمسلك عن طريق استخدام TCP المدخل (port) 197 
- Business Continuation Volume BCV حجم استمرارية العمل ويستخدم من قبل EMC^2 لعكس ملفات النظام ( mirroring ) 
- Bulletin Board System BBS مختصر لنظام النشرات، نوع من انواع خدمة الحاسوب حيث يمكن للمشاركين قراءة رسائل عامة وتحريرها مشابهة لإنظمة لنشرات الأخبار ولكن بمشاركة الجميع وبشكل اصغر 
- Baud الإشارة بالثانية تعبير يشير إلى سرعة ( العادة في نظام الأنلوج ) سرعة جهاز الأتصال، كما يشير إلى عدد التنقلات في الأشارة الإلكترونية لكل ثانية ، ويستخدم بالعادة بطريقة خاطئة للتعبير عن ال BPS ، تم تطويره من قبل العالم J. M. E. Baudot 
- BASIC قاعدة مختصر يرمز لأوامر المبتدئيين ، لجميع اغراض أوامر الترميز ، صممت كلغة بروجة أصلاً للطلاب فقط للأستخدام في البرامج الأولية، ولكن نسبياً اصبحت تستخدم في بناء أنظمة الطلب ( applications ) 
- Bandwidth حركة / موجة الحركة عبارة عن مقايس لقدرة نقل البانات، أو في الأنظمة غير الرقمية، مدى الترددات المتوفر للإرسال والتناقل 
- BPS Bits Per Second و تعني بت للثانية.وهي وسيلة قياس لسرعة تنقل البيانات "عادة في المودم". والبت هو اصغر وحدة قياس في الحاسوب 
- Bookmark العلامة المرجعية. في برامج تصفح الانترنت تسمح هذه الخاصية بحفظ عناوين الوصلات ( URL ) كي يرجع إليها المستخدم بشكل سريع بواسطة النقر أو الضغط الوصلة. 
- Baud البود. و هو عبارة عن عدد التحولات أو الانتقالات المستوية في الثانية في جهاز اتصال "مثل المودم". 
- Banner شريط اعلاني. و هو ذلك المستطيل المصور الذي تجده عادة في اعلى بعض المواقع. وهو وسيلة إعلانية للمنتجات أو الخدمات. وعادة ما يودي النقر عليه إلى ارسالك إلى موقع تلك الشركة المعلنة. 
- Backdoor الباب الخلفي. مما يعني طريقة للولوج إلى نظام الحاسوب بطريقة غير معروفة أو سرية تتجاوز نظام الآمان لدى الحاسوب المولوج إليه 
- Backbone يمكن ترجمتها بالعامود الفقري وهي صميم الشبكة الذي يدير كل حركة المرور في الخادمات ( Servers ( ومن واجباته نقل البياتات القادمة بكل سرعة ممكنه ، بدون حدوث توجيه قرارات في هذه المنطقة

C
- Client-To-Client-Protocol CTCP مختصر لكلمة بروتكول وصل المشترك بمشترك أخر ، مماثل لنظام دردشة IRC 
- Channel Service Unit CSU قناة خدمة الوحده ، إداة جهاز تستخدم لوصل بين مخرج متسلسل ودائرة رقمية، وتستخدم عموما لإيصال دائرة رقمية بوصلة متسلسلة 
- Cryptography الكتابة المشفّرة دراسة الرموز، تشير cryptography إلى فعل وكسر الخوارزميات( algorithms ) لإخفاء أو تشفير المعلومات إلى ما عدا ذلك. إحدى خطط تشفير الإنترنت الأكثر شعبيةPGP 
- Cross-Over سلك أو إتّصال والذي يعكس النقل ويستلم الإشارات، يسمح للإتّصال المباشر بين جهازين 
- Cyclic Redundancy Check CRC فحص العطل الدوري ، البحث الأدنى فحص البعض (checksum) بسيط يستعمل لكشف الأخطاء 
- Central Processing Unit CPU وحدة المعالجة المركزية. جزء من الحاسوب الذي ينفّذ الأوامر والوصلات بين الأدوات المختلفة والمعالجات الثانوية 
- Customer Premise Equipment CPE أجهزة مسملة إلى أحد الزبائن . على دائرة رقمية مزودة من قبل شركة هواتف ، اي ان الأجهزة مملوكة من قبل المستخدم وليس من قبل الشركة المزودة بحدمة الاتصال وتدعى بشكل عامCPE 
- ****** - كوكيز قطعة من البيانات تعطى إلى متصفّحك عن طريق خادم الويب لحفظ بعض المعلومات أستخدامك او عضويتك في موقع ما ، اول مستخدم لهذا النظام هي شركة نت سكيب ولا يمكن أستخدامها لكشف أي معلومات عنك عن طريق الخادم 
- Component Object Model COE نموذج الجسم المكوّن، الصنف الأساسي لمحاولة مايكروسوفت لتعطيل نمو رموز الJAVA المستقلة 
- Coax سلك داخلي ( ذكر ) محمي بدرع خارجي (shield) يستخدم بالعادة في أمور الأرسال بالإيثرنت ( صوت و فديو ) 
- client وكيل/زبون/جهاز فرعي/ المستحدم يوصل المستخدم إلى خادم، الذي به يتبادل معلومات. 
- Commercial Internet Exchange CIX مقاسم الإنترنت التجارية إتحاد مهني من مجهزون ربط الإنترنت 
- Cisco شركة بيع رئيسية لمعدات الشبكات، الأسم مشتق من مدينة سان فرانسيسكو، والشركة معروفة بأفضل اجهزة المسارات (routers) و برامج وأجهزة عالية التقنية والجودة 
- Complex Instruction-Set Computer CISC مجموعة الأوامر المعقدة للحاسوب، صممت وحدة المعالجة المركزية (CPU) بمجموعة شاملة للنداءات عبارة عن أنظمة لها صفات مستندة لفلسفة مشابهة ولكن عموما أبطأ منفرده 
- Classless interdomain routing CIDR نظام توجيه النطاق الداخلي ـ تقنية مدعومة من قبل BGP-4 تسمح بتوجيه الموجه في الشبكات المستقلة المتعددة ، بدون أستخدام الفكرة القديمة الشبكرة الفرعية الكلاسيكية 
- Caller-ID CID هوية المتصل ،،، نظام الكشف عن رقم المتصل ( في بعض الأحيان يكون مع الأسم ) 
- Compact Disc CD القرص المضغوط، معيار لخزن المعلومات على أجهزة إعلام بصرية وسمعية 
- CC:Mail نسخة بريدية إلى نظام معالجة بريد إلكتروني شخصي 
- CCITT مختصر فرنسي المختصر الفرنسي لمنظمة المستويات الدولية. "اللجنة الدولية الاستشارية للبرق والهاتف". جزء من الإتحاد الدولي للمواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية الوطني المتّحد (الإتحاد الدولي للمواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية). 
- Cache التخزين نظام لخزن المعلومات التي وجلت عليها وذلك لتسريع الأستجلاب في فترة لاحقة ، نظام الكاش المستخدم في مايسمى ال Proxy تكون مهمته تخزين المواقع في الخازن او الخادم المستخدم عليه نظام الProxy ومهمته الأساسية تسريع الصفحات بتخزينها حيث يخزن الصفحة في الخادم المحلي عند اول طلب لها ، ويتم ارسالها للطالب الثاني بطريقة أسرع لأنها تكون مخزنه على الخادم المحلي المرتبط به 
- Common Gateway Interface CGI الواجهة البينية للبوابة المشتركة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dynamic Random Access Memory ذاكرة وصول عشوائي متحركة ذاكرة فيزيائية توجد في أكثر الكمبيوترات الشخصية. الاضافة "متحركة" تعني بأنه يجب تحديث الذاكرة دوريا لكي لا يتم حذف محتويات الذاكرة. أحيانا يتم اطلاق كلمة RAM على DRAM من أجل تفريقها عن SRAM. SRAM أسرع وأفضل من DRAM ولكنها تكلف كثيرا. 
- Dynamic Pages صفحات ديناميكية 
- Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol بروتوكول تهيئة المضيف ديناميكيا اختصاره DHCP. هو بروتوكول اتصالات يعطي القدرة لمسؤولي الشبكة بالادارة بصورة مركزية وتسمح لهم بتوزيع عناوين بروتوكول الانترنت بصورة تلقائية في شبكة المنظمة. فأي جهاز يتصل بالانترنت يحتاج أن يكون لديه عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت لا مثيل له وذلك من خلال بروتوكول الانترنت. وعندما تقوم المنظمة بوصل جميع أجهزتها بالانترنت، فإنها تحتاج أن تعطي عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت لكل جهاز على حدة. وبدون استخدام بروتوكول تهيئة المضيف ديناميكيا فإن مسؤول الشبكة سيضطر إلى ادخال عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت لكل جهاز يدويا. فاذا تم تغيير مكان الجهاز في الشبكة، فيجب اعطاءه عنوانا جديدا لبروتوكول الانترنت. وبروتوكول تهيئة المضيف اوتوماتيكيا يسمح لمسؤولي الشبكة بارسال عناوين بروتوكول الانترنت تلقائيا لكل جهاز متصل بالانترنت وبارسال عنوان جديد لأي جهاز يغير من موضعه على الشبكة بصورة تلقائية أيضا. 
- Dynamic Binding ربط ديناميكي ربط ( عملية تحويل العناوين الرمزية ضمن البرنامج إلى عناوين متعلقة بمواقع التخزين في الذاكرة ) يحدث أثناء تنفيذ البرنامج . يستخدم هذا المصطلح مع التطبيقات غرضية التوجيه التي تُحدد أثناء التنفيذ أية إجرائية من إجرائياتها سوف يتم استدعاؤها من أجل عرض بيانات معينة . يدعى أيضاً Late Binding. 
- DVD قرص فيديو رقمي اختصار لـDigital Video Disk 
- DTP النشر المكتبي اختصار لـDesktop Publishing 
- DTE معدات طرفية البيانات 
- DSLAM معقاب دخول خط المستخدم الرقمي اختصار لـDigital Sub***iber Line Access Multiplexer 
- DSL Transceiver مرسل/مستقبل الـDSL هو النقطة التي يتصل عبرها حاسوب المستخدِم (أو شبكة المستخدم) بخط الـDSL. ويطلق عليه الكثيرون اسم "مودم DSL"، بينما يُسميه المهندسون في الشركة الموفرة لخدمة الانترنت باسم ATU-R. وفي معظم الأحيان يُستخدَم منفذ USB أو وصلات إيثرنت 10-base T Ethernet لتركيب هذا الجهاز، ولكن هناك عدة طرق أخرى للقيام بذلك. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن معظم أجهزة مرسِل/ مستقبِل ADSL التي تبيعها الشركات الموفرة لخدمة الانترنت لا تقوم بأكثر من دور المرسِل/ المستقبِل، أما الأجهزة التي تستخدمها الشركات فيمكن أن تضم بداخلها أيضاً موجهات، أومحوِّلات أو أية معدات تشبيك أخرى إلى جانب المرسِل/ المستقبِل. 
- DSL خط المشترك الرقمي اختصار لـDigital Sub***iber Line. 
- DSA وكيل خدمة الفهرس 
- Drop-***** Time Code نظام زمن الإطارات المسقطة - معدل الإطارات المسقطة نظام زمني يقوم بإسقاط إطارين كل دقيقة ، باستثناء الدقيقة العاشرة ، للحفاظ على التوقيت الدقيق مع معدل الإطارات في نظام NTSC ؛ والذي يبلغ 29.94 إطار في الثانية . 
- Driver مشغل هو برنامج يتعامل مع جهاز معين أو مع برمجيات خاصة. فالمشغل يحوي على معلومات خاصة عن الجهاز أو عن البرمجيات الخاصة والتي لا تملكها البرامج التي تستخدم هذه المشغلات. وفي الحواسب الشخصية، فإن المشغل هو عبارة عن مكتبة الربط الديناميكي. 
- Drawing Interchange Format هيئة تبادل الرسوم اختصاره DFX. وهي صيغة ملفات مخصصة لملفات التصميم بمساعدة الحاسوب CAD طورت لتستخدم مع البرنامج الشهير AutoCAD وذلك لتسهيل نقل ملفات الرسوم بين التطبيقات المختلفة 
- DRAM ذاكرة وصول عشوائي متحركة 
- DP معالجة البيانات اختصار لـData Processing 
- Download تنزيل هي عملية نسخ البيانات من المصدر الرئيسي إلى الجهاز الثانوي. يستعمل هذه المصطلح عادة لشرح عملية نسخ البيانات من الانترنت إلى الجهاز الشخصي. 
- Double Fallback تعديل مزدوج لسير الحاسوب 
- Dot Pitch مسافة نقطية قيمة المسافة النقطية بالشاشات تحدد مدى وضوح الصور بالشاشة. وتقاس المسافة بالمليمترات. فكلما صغرت الدرجة كلما كانت الصورة أوضح. فأجهزة الحاسوب تستخدم شاشات غالبا بمسافات قيمها31مم أو 28م أو 27مم أو 26مم أو25مم. ولكن بالعادة يفضل مستخدمي الحاسوب شاشات ذو دقة 28مم أو أقل. لكن بالشاشات الكبيرة المستخدمة لتقديم العروض تكون المسافات اكبر نوعا ما(48مم مثلا). 
- Dot Address عنوان منقوط فكرة مفيدة: لكي نجد العنوان المنقوط (مثل205.245.172.72) لموقع ما، فإن مستخدمي الويندوز يستطيعون الذهاب لشاشة الدوس ومن ثم كتابة الأمر: 
- DoS Attack هجوم حجب الخدمة راجع Denial of Service attack 
- DOS نظام تشغيل القرص / دوس 
- Domain حقل هو ذلك الجزء من الـ DNS الذي يحدد مكان شبكة كمبيوترك وموقعها في العالم . 
- Interchange Architecture هيكلية تبادل الوثائق اختصاره DIA. وهي عبارة عن مجموعة إرشادات لتبادل الوثائق تستخدم في هيكلية أنظمة الشبكة DIA في حواسب IBM وتصف هذه الهيكلية طرقا لتنظيم وعنونة الوثائق لتناقلها بين الحواسب مختلفة الأنواع والأحجام وقد استخدمت هذه الهيكلية في بروتوكول الإتصالات المتقدمة بين البرامج APPC في حواسب IBM وفي البرنامج LV الإصدار 6.2 والذي اعتمد امكانيات وأنوع التفاعلات الممكنة ضمن بيئة هيكلية شبكات الأنظمة SNA 
- DNS قاعدة بيانات فورية قاعدة بيانات فوريه تستخدم في المطابقه بين العناوين الرقميه لبروتوكول انترنت ( IP) والأسماء الحرفيه للنطاقات التي يسهل على الناس فراءتها وتذكرها. 
- DML لغة التأشير التصريحية / لغة معالجة البيانات 1- اختصار لـDeclarative Markup Language 
- DMD إظهار ذو مرايا صغيرة رقمية اختصار لـDigital Micromirror Display 
- Distributed Environment بيئة موزعة 
- Distract يشتت يصرف الانتباه أو يشتت أو يلهي 
- Display Data Channel قناة إظهار البيانات اختصاره DDC. وهي عبارة عن إحدى مقاييس الناقل VESA التي تسمح للبرمجيات بالتحكم بشاشة الحاسوب البيانية. تعطى خواص الشاشة بشاشة الحاسوب البيانية. تعطى خواص الشاشة من خلال قناة إظهار البيانات إلى النظام الفرعي الرسمي الذي يستخدم هذه البيانات لتهيئة الإظهار وإنشاء قناة اتصال ثنائية الاتجاه بين الشاشة والحاسوب 
- Display Control Key مفتاح التحكم بالعرض 
- Display Console Keyboard لوحة مفاتيح لكونسول العرض 
- Display شاشة العرض شاشة العرض من الأجهزة الملحقة الهامة التي ينبغى تواجدها عند التعامل مع الحاسوب. فبالرغم من أنه يمكن الإستغناء عن الطابعة والإسطوانات والبطاقات التوسعية Expansion Cards فإنه لايمكن الاستغناء عن شاشة العرض فبدونها لايتمكن مستخدم الجهاز من رؤية نواتج حساباته أو حتى الأخطاء الإملائية في البيانات المدخلة إلى الجهاز. 
- Disk Operating System نظام تشغيل القرص 
- Disk File Index فهرس ملف القرص 
- Disk Drive محرك القرص 
- Disk Cache مخبأة الأقراص هو عبارة عن آلية لتقليل الوقت الذي تأخذه عملية القراءة من والكتابة على القرص الصلب. وحاليا فإن مخبأة الأقراص جزء من القرص الصلب. وقد تكون مخبأة الأقراص أيضا عبارة عن موضع معين على ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي. 
- Directory Service Agent وكيل خدمة الفهرس 
- Directory Information Base قاعدة معلومات الفهارس اختصاره DIB. وهو فهرس يحتوي على أسماء المستخدمين والمارد ضمن نظام من نوع X.500 يجري صيانة وتعديل هذا الفهرس من قبل وكيل خدمة الفهرس DSA تدعى هذه القاعدة أيضا بالصفحات البيضاء 
- Direct Graphics Interface Specification مواصفات واجهة الرسوم المباشرة اختصاره DGIS. وهي عبارة عن واجهة طورت من قبل شركة أنظمة البرمجيات البيانية وتتألف من برمجيات ثابتة أي مثبتة في الذاكرة ROM الخاصة بمكيف الإظهار وهو يسمح للبرلمج بإظهار الرسوم على وحدة الإظهار من خلال توسيع واجهة مقاطعات IBM BIOS ذات الرقم 10H 
- Direct Digital Color Proof تجربة الألوان الرقمية المباشرة اختصارهDDCP. وهو عبارة عن صفحة اختيار تنتج على جهاز خرج قليل التكلفة مثل الطابعة الليزرية الملونة وذلك كتقريب أو كشكل أولي لما ستبدو عليه الصورة النهائية عند طباعتها على أداة طباعة عالية الجودة. 
- Direct Access Storage Device جهاز تخزين بالولوج المباشر اختصاره DASD. وهو أي جهاز لتخزين البيانات يسمح بالولوج المباشر للبيانات المطلوبة بالمقارنة مع اجهزة تخزين البيانات بشكل تسلسلي. وكمثال على وحدات الولوج المباشر نذكر القرص الصلب , اماالشريط المغناطيسي فهو خير مثال على وحدات الولوج التسلسلي. 
- Direct Access الولوج المباشر هو القدرة على الحصول على البيانات من جهاز التخزين بالولوج إليه مباشرة في محل خزنه الفيزيائي على الجهاز عوضا عن البحث عن هذه البيانات تسلسليا بدئأ من مكان فيزيائي أولي إلى مكان فيزيائي آخر. 
- Dir أمر شهير يقوم بإظهار لائحة بالملفات والفهارس الفرعية ضمن الفهرس أو المصنف الحالي وإذا اتبع هذا الأمر بمسار ما فإن الحاسب سيظهر لائحة بأسماء الملفات والفهارس الفرعية الموضوعة في هذا المسار. 
- DIP Switch مفتاح ثنائي الجوانب مفتاح مكون من مجموعة أزرار ثنائية الحالة موضوعة ضمن غلاف بلاستيكي أو سيراميكي ضمن غلاف ثنائي الجوانب له إبر خارجة عنه لتحقيق الوصل مع لوحة الدائرة. كل مفتاح من المفاتيح يمكن أن يأخذ إحدى حالتين فقط وهما إماالفتح أوالغلق وذلك للتحكم بخيارات لوحة الدائرة. 
- DikuMUD ألعاب MUD من النوع Diku 1- أحد أنواع ألعاب MUD على الأنترنت طوره خمسة أفراد في معهد علوم الحاسب في جامعة كوبنهاجن. يستخدم هذا البرنامج الوسائط المتعددة وهو غرضي التوجه ولكن أصنافها صعبة التشفير هذا البرنامج محمي بإذن الترخيص يحذر توزيعه من أجل ربح مادي 
- Digiterati رجال الأرقام المصطلح الرقمي النظير لمصطلح رجال الأدب ويطلق على مجموعة غير معرفة من الأشخاص تتمتع بمعرفة ومخزون ومعرفة حديثة بكل ما يتعلق بالأشياء الرقمية 
- Digital–to-analog Converter محول من رقمي الى تماثلي اختصاره DAC. جهاز يقوم بتحويل البيانات الرقمية الى اشارة تماثلية. يقوم المحول الرقمي التماثلي بأخذ أرقام متتابعة لقيم منفصلة كقيم دخل ويعطي اشارة تماثلية يتعلق مطالها amplitude لحظة بلحظة مع القيمة الرقمية المقابلة. 
- Digital Video Disk قرص فيديو رقمي اختصاره DVD. يدعى أيضا بالقرص الرقمي متعدد الاستعمالات. وهو اختصار لـDigital Video Disk . وهو أحد أنواع تقنيات الأقراص الضوئية التي يُتوقع أن تحل بسرعة محل أقراص الـCD-ROM والأقراص الصوتية المضغوطة في السنين القليلة القادمة. 
- Digital Sub***iber Line Access Multiplexer معقاب دخول خط المشترك الرقمي اختصاره DSLAM. جهاز في المكتب المركزي لتوفير خدمة ADSL، وهو يقوم بفصل المكالمات الهاتفية الواردة عن إشارات البيانات، إذ يوجِّه المكالمات نحو شبكة الهاتف العمومية، والبيانات نحو الأجهزة المستضيفة لشبكة الإنترنت Internet network hosts؛ أي إنه يوجِّه كلاً من الإشارتين نحو شبكة النقل المناسبة. 
- Digital Sub***iber Line خط المشترك الرقمي اختصاره DSL. وهو عبارة عن خط أو قناة من النوعISDN و BRI. 
- Digital Recording تسجيل رقمي تخزين للمعلومات بصيغة ثنائية رقمية. يقوم التسجيل الرقمي بتحويل المعلومات كالنصوص والرسوم أو الأصوات أو الصور إلى سلاسل من الأصفار والآحاد التي يمكن تمثيلها فيزيائيا على وسط تخزين. ومن الأوساط التخزينية المستعملة في الحواسب الآلية هي الأقراص المضغوطة والأشرطة والأقراص الليزرية 
- Digital Photography تصوير رقمي هو تصوير ضوئي يحدث باستخدام آلة تصوير رقمية وهو يختلف عن التصوير الضوئي العادي في أن آلة التصوير الضوئية لا تستعمل فيلما من الفضة ذات الأساس الهاليدي (مادة نظيرة للهالوجين) لالتقاط الصورة بل تلتقط الصورة وتخزنها كصورة رقمية إلكترونيا . 
- Digital Photo Album ألبوم الصور الرقمية برنامج تطبيقي على الإنترنت يسمح للمستخدم باستيراد ملفات الصور من كاميرا رقمية أو بطاقة ذاكرة أو ماسحة ضوئية أو من القرص الصلب إلى قاعدة بيانات مركزية. تطبيقات برامج الألبوم تمكن المستخدم من عرض، وتصنيف، وتحرير، وترتيب الصور باستخدام واجهة تشبه ألبوم الصور التقليدي. غالباً ما تقوم تطبيقات الألبوم بعرض مميزات خاصة على المستخدم، كمنحه إمكانية إنشاء عروض الشرائح (Slide Shows)، وتنظيم المطبوعات وعناصر الهدايا، أو منح المستخدم مساحة تخزين مجانية على الإنترنت. 
- Digital Monitor مرقاب رقمي شاشة الحاسب التي تقبل في دخلها الإشارة الرقمية الصادرة عن بطاقة مكيف الفيديو في الحاسب ثم تحولها إلى إشارة تماثلية لإظهار الصور على الشاشة. تتميز الشاشات الرقمية بصورة واضحة ومحددة المعالم غير أن عيبها الأساسي بالمقارنة مع الشاشات التماثلية هو أنها لا تستطيع إظهار مجال واسع من الألوان إذ تقف عند تدرجات لونية محددة مهما كثرت هذه التدرجات



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Digital Micromirror Display إظهار ذو مرايا صغيرة رقمية اختصار DMD. وهو تقنية الدائرات التي كانت الأصل لنظام الإسقاط الرقمي وهو عبارة عن مصفوفة من المرايا المستقلة القابلة للعنونة ضمن الشريحة عرض كل واحدة منها أقل من 0.002 ملم وتدور لتعكس الضوء على عدسات نظام الإسقاط مولدة عرضا مليئا بالألوان والبريق يمكن دمج هذه الإظهارات عالية التعريف تصل الدقة فيها إلى 1920*1035 عنصر شاشة أي 1987200 عنصر شاشة مع عدد من الألوان يصل حتى 64 مليون لون 
- Digital Equipment Corporation الشركة ديجيتال اكويبمنت 
- Digital Darkroom البرنامج Digital Darkroom برنامج مخصص لحواسب ماكنتوش وطور من قبل شركة silicon beach software لتحسين الصور الفوتوغرافية ذات اللونين الأسود والأبيض أو الصور الممسوحة. 
- Digital Computer حاسب رقمي بالتعريف هو الحاسب الذي يعمل اعتمادا على حالتين أو أكثر من الحالات المختلفة أما الحاسب الرقمي الثنائي فهو الذي يعتمد على حالتين فقط: 
- Digital Camera كاميرا رقمية هي آلة التصوير التي تسجل وتخزن الصور الفوتوغرافية في شكل رقمي. هذا الشكل يمكن أن يعطى للحاسوب في شكل تأثيرات تسجل وتخزن في آلة التصوير لكي يتم تحميلها لاحقا على جهاز الحاسوب. و حاليا توجد شركات عديدة لصناعة وتطوير آلات التصوير الرقمية منها على سبيل المثال: Kodak و Canon. 
- Digital Audio Tape شريط صوتي رقمي اختصاره DAT. وهو عبارة عن شريط مغناطيسي تخزن عليه المعلومات الصوتية بشكل رقمي. 
- Digital رقمي الرقمية هو عبارة عن تقنية الكترونية من أجل توليد وحفظ ومعالجة البيانات بصورة ثنائية: موجب وغير موجب. الصورة الموجبة يمثلها الرقم 1 والصورة غير الموجبة يمثلها الرقم صفر. اذن، فإن البيانات المحفوظة أو المرسلة باستخدام التقنية الرقمية فهي عبارة عن سلسلة من الأصفار والآحاد. كل حالة فردية من هذه الرقمية تسمى "بت". 
- Digest ملخص 1- مادة أو عنوان ضمن المجموعات الإخبارية المراقبة وظيفتها تلخيص عدة أعمدة وتقديم الخلاصة للمراقب 
- Differentiator مفاضل دارة يكون خرجها عبارة عن تفاضل لإشارة الدخل. ونعني بالتفاضل هنا مقدار سرعة تغيير القيمة. وعليه فإن خرج الفاضل متناسب مع معدل التغيير اللحظي لإشارة الدخل 
- Differential تفاضلي يستخدم المصطلح في عالم الإكترونيات للدلالة على نوع من الدائرات التي تستخدم الفرق بين إشارتين عوضا عن استخدام الفرق بين إشارة وجهد مرجعي. 
- Difference Engine المحرك التفاضلي آلة قديمة تشبه إلى حد ما الحاسوب صممها العالم الرياضي البريطاني تشارلز باباج في أوائل 1820. كان المحرك التفاضلي عبارة آلة سعته الحسابية 20 رقما ووظيفتها حل المسائل الرياضية وقد حسن باباج مبدأ المحرك التفاضلي في عام 1830 ليكون أكثر عمومية وأسماه المحرك التحليلي . 
- Difference الفرق 1- مقدار الكمية التي تختلف فيها قيمتان 
- DIF صيغة تبادل البيانات اختصار لـData Interchange Format 
- Dibit زوج بتات، بتات مجموعة مؤلفة من بتين تمثل إحدى الاحتمالات الأربع التالية: 00,01,10,11 يستخدم زوج البتات في النقل كوحدة ضمن تقنية التعديل وتعرف بمفتاح إزاحة الطور التفاضلي حيث يجري ترميز البيانات باستخدام أربع حالات مختلفة وذلك ضمن خط النقل لتمثيل كل حالة من حالات زوج البتات 
- DIBengine محرك الرسوم المستقلة عن الجهاز برمجيات أو توليفة من العتاد والبرمجيات وظيفتها انتاج ملفات رسومية مستقلة عن الجهاز 
- DIB قاعدة معلومات الفهارس / صورة نقطية مستقلة عن الجهاز 1- اختصار لـDirectory Information Base 
- Dialog Box صندوق حوار نافذة خاصة تظهر في التطبيقات أو الأنظمة ذات واجهة المستخدم البيانية مهمتها طلب استجابة من المستخدم 
- Dialog حوار 1- يستخدم هذا المصطلح في عالم الحواسب للدلالة على عملية التبادل بين ادخالات المستخدم وبين استجابة الحاسوب والتي يمكن اعتبارها محاورة بين الشخص الذي يستخدم الحاسوب وبين الحاسوب 
- Dial-up Access الولوج بالطلب الهاتفي عملية ولوج واتصال بشبكة اتصال البيانات من خلال الشبكة الهاتفية العامة 
- Dial-up الطلب الهاتفي عملية بدء بطلب رقم للاتصال وذلك باستخدام الشبكة الهاتفية العامة عوضا عن استخدام دائرات وكابلات تابعة لشبكة خاصة 
- Diacritical Mark علامة التمييز علامة تشديد صغيرة فوق أو تحت أو خلال حروف الكتابة العربية. 
- DIA هيكلية تبادل الوثائق اختصاره DIA. وهي عبارة عن مجموعة إرشادات لتبادل الوثائق تستخدم في هيكلية أنظمة الشبكة DIA في حواسب IBM وتصف هذه الهيكلية طرقا لتنظيم وعنونة الوثائق لتناقلها بين الحواسب مختلفة الأنواع والأحجام وقد استخدمت هذه الهيكلية في بروتوكول الإتصالات المتقدمة بين البرامج APPC في حواسب IBM وفي البرنامج LV الإصدار 6.2 والذي اعتمد امكانيات وأنوع التفاعلات الممكنة ضمن بيئة هيكلية شبكات الأنظمة SNA 
- Dhrystone دريستون مقياس آداء رجعي عام طور من قبل راينهولد وايكر في عام 1984 وذلك لقياس ومقارنة آداء الحواسب. يقيم هذا المقياس آداء نظام الحاسوب بواحدة دريستون في الثانية. وقد وجد هذا المقياس كبديل عن المقياس القديم والقاصر والمدعو ويتستون . ويتألف مقياس دريستون كما باقي المقاييس من مجموعة من الشيفرات القياسية التي تعدل كل فترة للتقليل من الميزات الغريبة لمجموعة معينة من العتاد والمترجمات والبيئات يعتمد المقياس على سلسلة من الإجراءات لا تستخدم فيها أية عمليات ذات فاصلة عائمة. يتأثر هذا المقياس كما في باقي المقاييس بالعتاد والبرمجيات 
- DHCP بروتوكول تهيئة المضيف ديناميكيا اختصاره DHCP. هو بروتوكول اتصالات يعطي القدرة لمسؤولي الشبكة بالادارة بصورة مركزية وتسمح لهم بتوزيع عناوين بروتوكول الانترنت بصورة تلقائية في شبكة المنظمة. فأي جهاز يتصل بالانترنت يحتاج أن يكون لديه عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت لا مثيل له وذلك من خلال بروتوكول الانترنت. وعندما تقوم المنظمة بوصل جميع أجهزتها بالانترنت، فإنها تحتاج أن تعطي عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت لكل جهاز على حدة. وبدون استخدام بروتوكول تهيئة المضيف ديناميكيا فإن مسؤول الشبكة سيضطر إلى ادخال عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت لكل جهاز يدويا. فاذا تم تغيير مكان الجهاز في الشبكة، فيجب اعطاءه عنوانا جديدا لبروتوكول الانترنت. وبروتوكول تهيئة المضيف اوتوماتيكيا يسمح لمسؤولي الشبكة بارسال عناوين بروتوكول الانترنت تلقائيا لكل جهاز متصل بالانترنت وبارسال عنوان جديد لأي جهاز يغير من موضعه على الشبكة بصورة تلقائية أيضا. 
- DGIS مواصفات واجهة الرسوم المباشرة اختصاره DGIS. وهي عبارة عن واجهة طورت من قبل شركة أنظمة البرمجيات البيانية وتتألف من برمجيات ثابتة أي مثبتة في الذاكرة ROM الخاصة بمكيف الإظهار وهو يسمح للبرلمج بإظهار الرسوم على وحدة الإظهار من خلال توسيع واجهة مقاطعات IBM BIOS ذات الرقم 10H 
- DFX هيئة تبادل الرسوم اختصاره DFX. وهي صيغة ملفات مخصصة لملفات التصميم بمساعدة الحاسوب CAD طورت لتستخدم مع البرنامج الشهير AutoCAD وذلك لتسهيل نقل ملفات الرسوم بين التطبيقات المختلفة 
- Device Name اسم الجهاز الاسم المختصر الذي يستعمله نظام الحاسوب لتعريف الأجهزة في نظام التشغيل . 
- Device Manager مدير الأجهزة برنامج خدمي يسمح بمشاهدة وتعديل إعدادات العتاد كالمقاطعات والعناوين الأساسية ومتغيرات الاتصالات التسلسلية . 
- Device Independent Bitmap صورة نقطية مستقلة عن الجهاز اختصارهDIB. وهي عبارة عن صيغة ملف مصممة لكي تلائم جميع الرسوم المنشأة ضمن أحد التطبيقات الرسمية الأخرى هذا يعني أن رسما ما قد تم إنشاؤه على هذا التطبيق سوف يمكن تحميله على تطبيق آخر كما لو كان في التطبيق الأصلي 
- Device Driver مشغل الأجهزة مكونات برمجية وظيفتها تمكين نظام الحاسوب من الاتصال بالأجهزة وفي معظم الحالات يتولى مشغل الجهاز مسؤولية التعامل مع العتاد وذلك لنقل البيانات إلى الجهاز. ترتبط مشغلات الأجهزة عادة برزمة التطبيقات وهي تقوم فقط بترجمة البيانات. تلقب هذه المشغلات بعالية المستوى وهي تعتمد مباشرة على مشغلات منخفضة المستوى تقوم بالإرسال الفعلي للبيانات إلى الأجهزة. لا تعمل معظم الأجهزة وخاصة مكيفات الإظهار إذا لم تتوفر مشغلات الأجهزة الصحيحة 
- Device Dependence ارتباط بالجهاز حاجة برنامج أو بروتوكول معين إلى وجود أو إمكانية الولوج إلى جهاز معين. تعتبر خاصية الارتباط بجهاز معين في البرنامج غير مستحبة لأن البرنامج سيكون محدد لنظام معين أو سيتطلب تعديلات على النظام الذي سيعمل عليه 
- Device Address عنوان الجهاز موقع ضمن مساحة العناوين في ذاكرة الحاسوب العشوائية RAM يمكن تغيير محتوياته من قبل المعالج أو من قبل جهاز داخلي. تختلف الأجهزة عن باقي المواقع في الذاكرة التي يمكن أن تتغير محتوياتها من قبل المعالج فقط 
- Device جهاز مصطلح عام في عالم الحواسب يطلق على الطابعات والمنافذ التسلسلية ومحركات الأقراص وكلها أنظمة فرعية ضمن نظام الحاسوب. تحتاج الأنظمة الفرعية إلى برمجيات لقيادتها تدعى بمشغلات الأجهزة 
- Determinism الحتمية مصطلح يستخدم في عالم الحوسبة للدلالة على إمكانية التنبؤ بالمخرجات أو للدلالة على المعرفة المسبقة بكيفية معالجة البيانات ضمن نظام المعالجة. يمكن محاكاة نظام الحتمية عبر التعبير التالي : من أجل كل دخل معين سوف تحصل على خرج وحيد دائما لا يتغير وعمليا فإن خوارزمية الحتمية تعمل وظيفيا دائما بنفس الطريقة. 
- Detail File ملف بيانات تفصيلية 
- Detail Drawing رسم تفصيلي مصطلح يستخدم في عالم رسوم الحاسوب وهو يطلق على الرسم التصميمي الذي يحتوي على كل الأبعاد و المقاييس والتفصيلات اللازمة مثل الطول والعرض بالبكسل والالوان والدقة ودرجة الوضوح وغيرها. 
- Detachable Keyboard لوحة مفاتيح منفصلة لوحة مفاتيح غير مرتبطة بالحاسوب هذا يعني أنها لا تعتبر من صندوق الحاسوب أو من وحدة الإظهار وإنما ترتبط بالحاسوب عبر كبل خاص كما في الحواسب الشخصية اليوم وذلك لإعطاء مرونة وفعالية أكبر للوحة المفاتيح 
- Destination File ملف الجهة المنشودة 
- Desktop Video الفيديو المكتبي هو عملية استخدام الحواسب الشخصية في عرض الصور الفيديوية حيث يمكن تسجيل هذه الصور على شريط فيديو عادي أو يمكن أيضا نقل الصور الفيديوية الحية بشكل رقمي عبر خطوط الشبكات 
- Desktop Publishing النشر المكتبي اختصاره DTP. وهذه البرامج تعمل على الحاسبات الشخصية لانتاج وتصميم الصفحات الخاصة بالصحف والمجلات او اي مطبوعات اخرى كالمواد الدعائية او الملصقات. ومعظم دور النشر والمطابع والمؤسسات الصحفية ووكالات الاعلان تستخدم هذه البرامج لتصميم الصفحات التي يريدون طباعتها. 
- Desktop Accessory ملحقات سطح المكتب اختصاره DA. ويطلق عليه أحيانا ملحقات سطح المكتب Desktop accessory وهو عبارة عن برنامج صغير موجود في الحواسب العاملة تحت نظام ماكنتوش ونظام ويندوز مهمته تزويد المستخدم بامكانية استخدام ومعايرة الساعة والروزمانة والآلة الحاسبة وما الى ذلك من تطبيقات صغيرة ومفيدة. تتميز ملحقات المكتب بأنها ملائمة جدا للعمل اذ يمكن ان تنشط وقت الحاجة وان تختفي أويجري تصيرها عندما لايراد استخدامها.يوجد تطبيق هام من ملحقات المكتب هو لوحة التحكم control panel وظيفته اعطاء المستخدم امكانية التحكم بالشاشة وألوانها وبالفأرة وحركتها وبباقي مكونات الحاسوب. 
- Desktop سطح المكتب مصطلح مجازي يطلق على مساحة العمل ضمن شاشة الحاسب حيث تحوي أيقونات وقوائم وتستخدم في تحريك الصور والعناصر على الشاشة وكذلك تنفيذ التطبيقات وتوقيفها بسهولة ويسر كما يجري في سطح المكتب العادي الملموس. 
- Desk Accessory ملحقات المكتب اختصاره DA. ويطلق عليه أحيانا ملحقات سطح المكتب Desktop accessory وهو عبارة عن برنامج صغير موجود في الحواسب العاملة تحت نظام ماكنتوش ونظام ويندوز مهمته تزويد المستخدم بامكانية استخدام ومعايرة الساعة والروزمانة والآلة الحاسبة وما الى ذلك من تطبيقات صغيرة ومفيدة. تتميز ملحقات المكتب بأنها ملائمة جدا للعمل اذ يمكن ان تنشط وقت الحاجة وان تختفي أويجري تصيرها عندما لايراد استخدامها.يوجد تطبيق هام من ملحقات المكتب هو لوحة التحكم control panel وظيفته اعطاء المستخدم امكانية التحكم بالشاشة وألوانها وبالفأرة وحركتها وبباقي مكونات الحاسوب. 
- De******or واصف 1ـ يستخدم هذا المصطلح في مجال استعادة المعلومات حيث يطلق على كلمة تشبه إلى حد بعيد مدخل الفهرسة في كتاب ما حيث تستخدم لتعريف فكرة أو عنصر ما مخزن ضمن وثيقة أو عدد من الوثائق 2ـ أما في عالم البرمجة وقواعد البيانات فالواصف عبارة عن قطعة من المعلومات المخزنة يستخدم لوصف شئ ما كبنية العنصر أو خواصه أو أي شئ أخر 
- Descending Sort الفرز التنازلي نوع من أنواع الفرز يعمل على ترتيب العناصر وفق الترتيب التنازلي لها اي ترتيب الاعداد من الأكبر وحتى الأصغر. مثل ترتيب مجموعة من الاعداد الصحيحة 3و2و8و6و1 تنازليا بالشكل: 8و6و3و2و1

- Descendant خلف 1ـ يطلق هذا المصطلح في البرمجة كائنية التوجه على الصنف الأكثر تخصصا من الصنف الذي قبله أي الصنف المشتق من صنف أعلى مستوى والذي يدعى بالسلف 
- Derived Class صنف مشتق مصطلح يستخدم في عالم البرمجة كائنية التوجه للإشارة إلى صنف مبني من خلال صنف آخر يدعى بالصنف الأساسي. يرث الصنف المشتق كل خواص الصنف الأساسي وبإمكانه أن يمتلك البيانات والإجرائيات وأن يعيد تعريف الإجرائيات حسب حاجته أو أن يقتصر على ميزات الصنف الأساسي. 
- Depth Queuing اصطفاف حسب العمق 1- يطلق في برامج رسوم الحاسوب وبرامج النمذجة إلى إعطاء كائن ما مظهرا ثلاثي الأبعاد من خلال استعمال تقنيات معينة. 
- Density كثافة عدد البايتات أو الخانات التي يمكن تسجيلها على طول معين من سطح التسجيل، يعبر عنه بعدد الخانات على البوصة. 
- Denial of Service هجوم حجب الخدمة نوع من الهجوم على الشبكات من خلال اغراقها بالبيانات والرسائل غير المهمة من أجل منعها من العمل. الكثير من هذه الهجمات مثل ضربة الموت Ping of Death والدموع Teardrop تستغل الهفوات والأخطاء البرمجية الموجودة في بروتوكولات TCP/IP من أجل القيام بالأعمال التخريبية. هناك حلول لجميع الهجمات المعروفة ولكن هذه الهجمات مثل الفيروسات تجدد نفسها بصورة أو بأخرى في كل فترة. 
- Demonstration عرض اختصاره DEMO. وهو عبارة عن إصدار لبرنامج ما مخصص لتوضيح مميزات هذا البرنامج وكيفية عمله يوزع برنامج العرض عادة مجانا لأغراض دعائية وتسويقية 
- Demon عفريت 1- مصطلح يستخدم في البرمجة كائنية التوجه OOP وهو يطلق على الغرض النشط من ضمن مجموعة أغراض التطبيق 
- Demodulation فك التضمين مصطلح يستخدم عادة في عالم الاتصالات للإشارة إلى عملية استعادة المعلومات من التردد الحامل المعدل. والتردد الحامل المعدل هو موجة تشبه الموجة الصوتية قد جرى تعديل شكل الاهتزازات المطالية فيها وترددها لكي تمثل الموجة معلومات مفيدة 
- Demo Program برنامج توضيحي 1- نموذج يظهر بعض ميزات البرنامج كنوافذه وواجهاته وبعض مواصفاته 
- Demo عرض وهو عبارة عن إصدار لبرنامج ما مخصص لتوضيح مميزات هذا البرنامج وكيفية عمله يوزع برنامج العرض عادة مجانا لأغراض دعائية وتسويقية 
- Demand-driven Processing المعالجة المقادة بالطلب 
- Delphi Information Service خدمة معلومات دلفي مركز خدمة معلومات مباشرة وكذلك مزود لخدمات الإنترنت موجود في مدينة بوستون Boston الأميركية 
- Delphi لغة البرمجة دلفي لغة برمجة قوية أصدرتها شركة بورلاند borland في عام1993 وتعمل هذه اللغة تحت النظام ويندوز وتتمتع بعدد من المزايا التي جعلت منها إحدى اللغات البرمجية الرائدة. من هذه المميزات أنها لغة برمجة كائنية التوجه OOP وتعتمد النمط المرئي في التصميم أي يمكن بناء واجهات ونوافذ التطبيق من خلال خطوات سهله ومرئية وكذلك دعمهااللامحدود لقواعد البيانات. تتميز اللغة أيضا بمترجمها السريع وكذلك بالسرعة في التنفيذ وبعدم ارتباط التعليق المكتوب بهذه اللغة بأية ملفات إضافية 
- Dell Computer Corporation الشركة دل من أكبر شركات تصنيع الحواسب المتوافقة مع أي بي إم IBM وقد تأسست في عام 1984 من قبل مايكل دل في ولاية تكساس وهي تنتج الحواسب بجميع أنواعها إبتداء من الحواسب الشخصية وانتهاء بالحواسب الضخمة 
- Dell الشركة دل من أكبر شركات تصنيع الحواسب المتوافقة مع أي بي إم IBM وقد تأسست في عام 1984 من قبل مايكل دل في ولاية تكساس وهي تنتج الحواسب بجميع أنواعها إبتداء من الحواسب الشخصية وانتهاء بالحواسب الضخمة 
- Delete حذف عملية مسح لنص أو ملف أو جزء من وثيقة وذلك لإتلاف المعلومات الموجودة فيها نهائيا. توجد عدة طرق للحذف. منها استخدام مفتاح الحذف del لحذف اجزاء من النصوص. أما لحذف الملفات والبرامج فإننا نستخدم أمر نظام التشغيل المخصص لذلك. مثال لذلك نستطيع استخدام اضافة وازالة برامج من لوحة التحكم في نظام التشغيل ويندوز لحذف البرامج التي نرغب بازالتها . .​*​
:download:*يتابــــــــــــــــــــــع​*:download:


----------



## ipraheem makram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة لمصطلحات الكمبيوتر (ارجو من المشرفين التثبيت)*

*
- Del Key مفتاح الحذف 1- في حواسب أي بي إم IBM والحواسب المتوافقة معها تتغير وظيفة هذا البرنامج المستخدم ولكن بشكل عام يستخدم لحذف الرموز الواقعة تحت المؤشرة على الشاشة على الرغم من أن بعض التطبيقات تستخدمه لحذف نص كامل معلم أو لحذف رسم ما. 
- Del مفتاح الحذف 1- في حواسب أي بي إم IBM والحواسب المتوافقة معها تتغير وظيفة هذا البرنامج المستخدم ولكن بشكل عام يستخدم لحذف الرموز الواقعة تحت المؤشرة على الشاشة على الرغم من أن بعض التطبيقات تستخدمه لحذف نص كامل معلم أو لحذف رسم ما. 
- Dejagging إزالة الخشونة وهي عبارة عن تنعيم للحواف الخشنة التي تظهر وكأنها تدرجات سلمية ضمن المستقيمات والمنحنيات وذلك ضمن الصور 
- Degradation تدهور 1- مصطلح يستخدم في الاتصالات للدلالة على انخفاض في جودة الإشارة المرسلة بسبب ظهور تشويش للإشارة في الخطوط 
- Degenerative Feedback تغذية عكسية انحلالية 
- Degausser مزيل الممغنطة جهاز يستخدم لإزالة المغنطة عن وحدة الإظهار أو عن رأس تسجيل الشريط المغناطيسي وكذلك مسح المعلومات من وحدة التخزين المغناطيسية مثل الأقراص والأشرطة 
- Defragmentation إزالة التجزئة عملية يجري فيها إعادة كتابة أجزاء الملف ضمن قطاعات متجاورة ومتعاقبة على القرص الصلب وذلك لزيادة سرعة الولوج إلى الملف واستعادته فعندما يطرأ تعديل على الملفات فإن الحاسوب يقوم بحفظ هذه التعديلات ضمن أكبر مساحة متعاقبة فارغة ضمن القرص ويعني هذا الحفظ على قطاعات مختلفة عن قطاعات الملف الأصلي 
- Deformation تشويه مصطلح يستخدم في تطبيقات الوسائط المتعددة multimedia وفي تطبيقات التصميم بمعونة الحاسوب CAD. وهو عبارة عن معالجة يجري فيها تغيير للنموذج باستخدام أدوات متنوعة مثل الخدش والتكسير والحني والفتل وماإلى ذلك 
- Define يعرف يحدد قيمة لمتغير أو لعنصر ما أو يعطي مواصفات المتغير الذي يتعامل معه البرنامج فجميع المتغيرات ينبغي أن تعرف بشكل عام قبل أن تستخدم. مثلا ينبغي تعريف المتغير x الذي نوعه عدد صحيح في لغة الـC في قسم التصريح Declaration كالتالي: 
- Defective Sector قطاع متضرر خلل يحدث في القرص الصلب بحيث لا يصبح بالإمكان قراءة المعلومات من القطاع المتضرر. يحدث هذا الخلل عادة عندما يتضرر سطح القرص الصلب أو رأس القراءة والكتابة في القرص الصلب 
- Default Setting الاعداد الافتراضي الاعداد أو الخيار الذي سوف يستخدم في حال عدم تحديد أية قيمة أو خيار آخر 
- Default Printer الطابعة المفترضة الطابعة التي يرسل لها الحاسوب الوثائق لطباعتها مباشرة مالم يحدد له طابعة أخرى 
- Default Option الخيار الافتراضي قيمة أو خيار ماسوف يستخدم في حال عدم تحديد أية قيمة أو خيار آخر 
- Default Home Page صفحة الموطن الافتراضية ملف موجود ضمن مزود شبكة الويب يظهر عندما يطلب فهرس ما. وبدون تحديد اسم الملف يتم تحديد هذا الملف من قبل برمجيات المزود ويكون عادة تحت الاسم index.html 
- Default Font خط افتراضي الخط المستخدم تلقائيا في الطباعة أو في معالج النصوص أو محرر النصوص مالم يحدد لها استخدام خط آخر. 
- Default Extension امتداد افتراضي عدد من الحروف لا يتجاوز الثلاثة تلحقها التطبيقات باسم الملف عند القيام بحفظه على القرص وذلك عندما لا يحدد المستخدم لهذا الملف وعادة مايكون الامتداد الافتراضي مشتقا من روح البرنامج. مثلا يحفظ نظام التشغيل الويندوز مستندات الوورد بامتداد .doc حيث يعتبر هذا الامتداد هو الامتداد الافتراضي للبرنامج ما لم يقوم المستخدم بتغيير هذا الامتداد الى امتداد اخر مثل .html 
- Default Drive محرك الأقراص الافتراضي محرك الأقراص الذي يتعامل مع نظام التشغيل قراءة وكتابة عندما لا يحدد له محرك أقراص آخر 
- Default Button الزر الافتراضي الزر الأكثر إضاءة أو الذي يحيط به مستطيل منقط أو أسود دالا بذلك على أنه الخيار الأرجح من بين مجموعة الأزرار في النافذة الحالية وذلك في التطبيقات ذات الواجهة الرسومية مثل الويندوز. 
- Default التلقائي والافتراضي الاختيار الافتراضي الذي يكون متواجد في البرامج المختلفة مثل الصفحة الافتراضية في متصفح الانترنت وتبقى هكذا ما لم تقم بتغييرها بنفسك. 
- Dedicated Line خط مكرس 1- يدعى أيضا بالخط المرخص أو بالخط الخاص وهو عبارة عن قناة اتصال تصل بشكل دائم بين موقعين أو أكثر مثال ذلك خطوط T1 التي تصل عدد من المنظمات مع شبكة الانترنت والتي تعتبر خطوطا مكرسة 
- DECstation محطة DES 1- نظام حاسوبي صغير قدمته شركة ديجيتال اكويبمنت DEC في عام 1978 وهو يستخدم بشكل أساسي في معالجة النصوص 
- Decrement Field حقل التناقض 
- Decompiler مفكك الترجمة برنامج وظيفته محاولة إعادة توليد الشيفرة المصدرية عالية المستوى (نص البرنامج ) من تحليل الشيفرة الموجودة بلغة التجميع أو الشيفرة الموجودة بلغة الآلة. تعتبر عملية تفكيك الترجمة هذه صعبة للغاية خاصة وأن بعض لغات التجميع ليس لها شيفرات مقابلة باللغة عالية المستوى 
- Decollator فاصل الصفحات آلة تستخدم لفصل الصفحات المتسلسلة ضمن صحيفة كبيرة واحدة إلى أجزائها مع فصل آلي للورق الكربوني بين النسخ 
1381 Decollate فصل الصفحات عملية فصل عددا من الصفحات المتسلسلة عن بعضها و نزع الورق الكربوني الموجود بينها 
- Decoder فاك الترميز 1- جهاز أو إجرائية مهمتها تحويل البيانات المرمزة إلى شكلها الأصلي هذا يعني تغيير البيانات المقرؤة أو الشيفرة المعماة إلى نص قابل للقراءة وكذلك التحويل من شيفرة إلى أخرى وهذا النوع يمكن أن يطلق عليه اسم التحويل 
- DECnet الشبكة DECnet هيكلية شبكات مقدمة من شركة ديجيتال اكويبمنت DEC تقوم بربط أنظمة الحواسب التي تنتجها الشركة مع الشبكات المحلية أو الموسعة وكذلك مع محطات العمل. وتعتمد هيكلية هذه الشبكة على المعدات من النوع إيثرنت 
- Declarative Markup Language لغة التأشير التصريحية اختصاره DML. وهو مصطلح يستخدم في معالجة النصوص للإشارة إلى نظام يستخدم الشيفرة (الأوامر) لتنسيق النصوص مشيرا إلى أن وحدة النصوص هي الجزء الأساسي في الوثيقة. أما عملية تنسيق الوثيقة فيتم ضمن برامج أخرى تدعى بالمعرب، كمثال على لغات من هذا النوع نذكر لغة التأشير العامة القياسية SGML ولغة ترميز النصوص التشعبية HTML 
- Declarative Language لغة تصريحية أي لغة برمجة تتمتع بميزة تخليص المبرمج من عبء تحديد العمليات والإجراءات الواجب على الحاسوب اتباعها للقيام بوظيفة ما إذ تقوم اللغة بذاتها بكتابة التعليمات لتنفيذ العمل المطلوب. تُستخدم اللغة التصريحية لوصف مجموعة من الحقائق والعلاقات بحيث يستفيد المستخدم لاحقا منها .وتعتبر لغة الاستفسارات البنيوية مثال عن لغة تصريحية 
- Declaration تصريح عملية ربط وتحديد للمميز بالمعلومات المرتبطة به. فمثلا عملية التصريح عن ثابت ما تعني ربط اسم الثابت بقيمته كذلك الأمر عند التصريح عن متغير فإن ذلك يعني ربط اسم المتغير بموقع الذاكرة المخصص له وبالمعلومات حول نوع البيانات لهذا المتغير. تتم عملية التصريح عادة ضمن الشيفرة المصدرية للبرنامج أما عملية الربط فيمكن أن تتم أثناء الترجمة أو التنفيذ 
- Decision Table جدول القرار لائحة مجدولة من الحالات المحتملة ومقابل ذلك النتائج المطلوبة وذلك لكل حالة من الحالات على حدة. يمكن أن يستخدم جدول القرار في التحليل التمهيدي لتدفق سير البرنامج أو أن يحول ويضمن في البرنامج نفسه. 
- Decision قرار عملية أتخاذ القرار بناء على شروط محددة. 
- Decipher فك الشفرة إعادة بناء البيانات الأصلية من معلومات مشفرة 
- Decimal عشري حالة تدل على توفر إمكانية عشر قيم أو أوضاع مختلفة 
- Deceleration Time زمن التباطؤ الزمن الذي يحتاجه ذراع الولوج للوصول إلى موضع التوقف بعد أن أنهى انتقاله إلى الموقع المناسب على سطح القرص فكلما كانت حركة الذراع أسرع كلما اكتسب قوة دافعة وعليه فإنه لا يستطيع التوقف لحظيا مما يؤدي بالتالي إلى زيادة زمن التباطؤ 
- Decay تلاشي / تخامد تناقص في تضخيم الإشارة مع الزمن وصولا إلى الانعدام فمثلا عندما تطفىء المصباح المتوهج فإن الضوء يتلاشى تدريجيا خلال بضعة ثوان من الشدة الكاملة إلى الصفر 
- DEC الشركة ديجيتال اكويبمنت 
- Debug تصحيح عملية أكتشاف الأخطاء البرمجية أو المادية وتصحيحها 
- De Jure Standard مقياس شرعي مقياس لتطوير البرمجيات والعتاد يجري إصداره أو اعتماده من خلال إجراءات رسمية من قبل منظمة المقاييس 
- De Facto Standard مقياس واسع الاستخدام ، افتراضي تصميم أو برنامج أو لغة برمجة أو نظام يستخدم بكثرة وعلى نطاق واسع وله القليل من المنافسين وقد أصبحت شهرته مقياسا مع أنه لا يملك أي وثيقة من أي جمعية أو منظمة تعنى بالمقاييس 
- DDL لغة تعريف البيانات اختصار لـData Definition Language 
- DDCP تجربة الألوان الرقمية المباشرة اختصار لـDirect Digital Color Proof 
- DDC قناة إظهار البيانات اختصار لـDisplay Data Channel 
- DD/D فهرس ومعجم البيانات اختصار لـData Directory/dictionary 
- DCD اكتشاف حامل البيانات اختصار لـData Carrier Detected 
- DBMS نظام إدارة قاعدة البيانات اختصار لـDatabase Management System 
- DBA مدير قاعدة البيانات اختصار لـDatabase Administrator 
- Datum بيان وحدة بيانات - مفرد data 
- Dataflow تدفق البيانات 1- حركة البيانات ضمن النظام من موضع ادخالها الى وجهتها. يمكن ان يكون تدفق البيانات بسيطا كادخال البيانات ثم معالجتها ثم طباعتها وحفظها كما يمكن ان يكون معقدا بحيث يتدخل فيه عدد من البرامج ومن وسائل الاتصال للنقل منعقدة الى اخرى ضمن الشبكة. يهم هذا المصطلح مدراء الأنظمة والشبكات ضمن النظام . 
- Database Structure بنية قاعدة البيانات الصيغة التي تعرف سجلات قاعدة البيانات بما في ذلك عدد الحقول ونوع البيانات المخزنة في كل حقل من هذه الحقول وهكذا. 
- Database Server مزود قاعدة البيانات عقدة أو محطة في الشبكة الحاسوبية مسؤولة بشكل رئيسي عن حفظ قاعدة البيانات المتشارك عليها وكذلك عن معالجة المتطلبات من قاعدة البيانات التي يرسلهاالمستخدمون من عقد أخرى. 
- Database Publishing نشر قواعد البيانات استخدام لوسائل النشر المكتبي أو لوسائل النشر عبر شبكة الانترنت وذلك لانتاج تقارير تحتوي على معلومات مستحصلة من قاعدة البيانات. 
- Database Manager مدير قاعدة البيانات اختصاره DBA. يطلق هذا المصطلح على مدير قاعدة البيانات الذي يتحكم بها ويحدد صلاحيات المستخدمين عليها و يعمل تنصيب لها و المحافظة على امن البيانات و امور كثير تختص به 
- Database Management System نظام إدارة قاعدة البيانات اختصاره DBMS. وهو عبارة عن برنامج وظيفته اجراء الملاءمة بين قاعدة البيانات والمستخدم حيث يدير هذا النظام كل متطلبات أعمال قاعدة البيانات (مثل الاستفسارات والتحديثات) وبهذا يبقى المستخدم بمعزل عن التفاصيل الفيزيائية لملفات قاعدة البيانات ولموضعها وتنسيقها بالاضافة الى ذلك فان مدير قاعدة البيانات يرمز كثيرا الى أمن البيانات وتكامليتها. 
- Database Machine آلة قاعدة البيانات 1- جهاز محيطي بالحاسوب يقوم من وجهة نظر الحاسوب بتنفيذ مباشر للأعمال المتعلقة بقاعدة البيانات مختصرا على الحاسوب أداء هذه المهام. يمكن أن تتصل آلة قاعدة البيانات بالحاسوب المسؤول عن وظائف تطبيقية من خلال قناة أو شبكة محلية LAN. تعتبرآلة قاعدة البيانات في الحقيقة بحد ذاتها حاسوبا وظفت برمجياته لهذا الغرض 
- Database Engine محرك قاعدة البيانات جزء من برنامج وظيفته تأمين امكانية الولوج (الوصول)الى نظام ادارة قاعدة البيانات DBMS. يستخدم محرك قواعد البيانات كوسط ملاءمة بين لغة معالجة البيانات DML أو بين البرامج المكتوبة بلغات برمجة أخرى وبين الوظائف التي يدعمها ويزود بها نظام ادارة قاعدة البيانات DBMS. 
- Database Designer مصمم قاعدة البيانات هو الشخص الذي يقوم بتصميم قاعدة البيانات اعتمادا على المعلومات التحليلية التي يقدمها محلل قاعدة البيانات. 
- Database Analyst محلل قاعدة البيانات هو الشخص المسؤول عن تحليل قاعدة البيانات وتزويد المصممين بكافة المعلومات اللازمة لكي تساعدهم في عملية تصميم قاعدة البيانات. 
- Database Administrator مدير قاعدة البيانات اختصاره DBA. يطلق هذا المصطلح على مدير قاعدة البيانات الذي يتحكم بها ويحدد صلاحيات المستخدمين عليها و يعمل تنصيب لها و المحافظة على امن البيانات و امور كثير تختص به



Database قاعدة بيانات مجموعة بيانات معرفة بوضوح, ويتم حفظها في مخزن أو ملف مركزي واحد بحيث تتكون من سجلات كل سجل يتضمن عددا من الحقول التي تحتوي على بيانات. 
- Data-driven Processing المعالجة المقادة بالبيانات هو شكل من أشكال المعالجة بحيث ينبغي على المعالج أو البرنامج الانتظار الى حين وصول البيانات قبل الانتقال الى خطوة تالية من خطوات المعالجة . 
- Data Transmission Utilization Ratio معدل استعمال إرسال البيانات 
- Data Transmission Utilization Measure مقياس الإستفادة من نقل البيانات 
- Data Transmission نقل البيانات هي عملية النقل الإلكتروني للمعلومات من جهاز إرسال إلى جهاز استقبال. مثال على ذلك نقل ملف عبر برنامج اتصال مثل الماسنجر من جهاز الشخص المرسل الى جهاز الشخص المستقبل. 
- Data Traffic حركة البيانات عملية تبادل للرسائل الالكترونية عبر الشبكة. تقاس سعة حركة البيانات بعرض الحزمة أما سرعة حركة البيانات فتقاس بالبت في واحدة الزمن 
- Data Terminal Equipment معدات طرفية البيانات 
- Data Structure تنظيم البيانات في لغة البرمجة، هو نظام لترتيب المعلومات المتقاربة مع بعضها البعض 
- Data Source مصدر البيانات 1- أي جزء يقوم بتوليد أو إنشاء وجمع البيانات ضمن الحاسوب سواء كانت تماثلية أو رقمية 
- Data Sink مصب البيانات 1-أي وسط تخزين كالقرص المغناطيسي أو الذاكرة يمكنه استقبال الإشارات من جهاز إرسال البيانات وحفظ هذه البيانات إلى حين طلبها 
- Data Signal إشارة البيانات أحد الأشكال الذي يتم من خلاله نقل للبيانات عبر دائرة أو خط. تتألف إشارة البيانات من أرقام ثنائية. يمكن أن تحتوي إشارة البيانات على معلومات فعلية مثل الرسائل أو على عناصر أخرى مثل رموز التحكم وشيفرات فحص الأخطاء، وتنتقل هذه الإشارات عبر أحد أوساط النقل مثل الأسلاك الكهربائية أو كبلات الليف الضوئي أو عبر قنوات راديوية أو أمواج قصيرة. 
- Data Sharing مشاركة البيانات استخدام لملف بيانات واحد من قبل شخص أو أكثر وكذلك من قبل حاسوب أو أكثر يمكن أن يتم التشارك من خلال نقل فيزيائي للملفات من حاسوب لآخر أو يمكن أن يتحقق إلكترونيا وذلك بالسماح لأكثر من حاسوب بأن يتصلوا ببعضهم أو مع حاسوب بعيد يحتوي على الملفات المتشارك عليها. تتم الطريقة الأخيرة في التشارك باستخدام التشبيك (شبكات الحواسب) أو استخدام وصلة حاسوب إلى حاسوب وذلك لتحقيق المشاركة في البيانات أيضا. 
- Data Set مجموعة البيانات 1-مجموعة من المعلومات المتعلقة ببعضها والتي تتألف من عناصر مختلفة ولكن يمكن أن تعامل كوحدة متكاملة 
- Data Security أمن البيانات حماية البيانات والمحافظة عليها من الإتلاف أو من وصول مستخدمين غير مسموح لهم إلى هذه البيانات وتعديلها والإطلاع عليها. مثلا يمكن حماية البيانات داخل قاعدة البيانات عن طريق وضع كلمة مرور password عليها بحيث لا يتمكن من استخدامها الا من يعرف كلمة المرور هذه. 
- Data Retrieval استرجاع البيانات هي عملية بحث وقراءة البيانات المخزنة في ملف قاعدة البيانات وذلك وفق معايير محددة أثناء طلب الاستفسار من مستخدم قاعدة البيانات. 
- Data Reliability موثوقية البيانات مقياس لعدد الأخطاء وذلك لحساب عدد كلمات البيانات التي تحتوي على أخطاء نسبة إلى العدد الكلي للكلمات (البيانات). 
- Data Rate معدل البيانات السرعة التي يستطيع من خلالها خط اتصال نقل المعلومات. يقاس معدل البيانات عادة بالبت في الثانية bps . 
- Data Processing معالجة البيانات اختصاره DP. ويعرف ايضا بالمعالجة الالكترونية للبيانات EDP وكذلك بالمعالجة التلقائية للبيانات ADP. يستخدم هذا المصطلح بشكل عام للدلالة على أي عمل يتم انجازه من قبل الحاسوب أما المعنى الأكثر تخصصا فهو يشير الى معالجة النظام للبيانات عبر تحويلها الى شكل اخر مطلوب 
- Data Privacy خصوصية البيانات مصطلح يستخدم في الشبكات المحلية LAN للدلالة على تقنية حصر حقوق الولوج الى ملف معين بحيث لا يستطيع المستخدمون الاخرون في الشبكة استخدام او اظهار محتويات هذا الملف 
- Data Path مسار البيانات ناقل اوطريق اتصال يمكن ان تنقل البيانات من خلاله. مثال على ناقل البيانات خطوط الهاتف التي تمكن المستخدم من نقل وتبادل البيانات على شبكة الانترنت. 
- Data Packet رزمة بيانات رزمة تستعمل من أجل ارسال بيانات المستخدم في الدائرة الظاهرية Virtual Circuit 
- Data Origination استنباط البيانات عملية تحويل للبيانات من شكلها الاصلي الى شكل يمكن للحاسوب قراءته والتعامل معه وهو الشكل الثنائي binary form.

- Data Movement Time زمن حركة البيانات الزمن المستغرق في نقل البيانات من او الى القرص ابتداء من لحظة وضع راس القراءة والكتابة في مكانه المناسب على احد مسارات القرص الى ان تتم عملية نقل البيانات. اي ان زمن حركة البيانات = زمن انتهاء عملية النقل – زمن البدء في عملية النقل 
- Data Model نموذج البيانات مجموعة من انواع الكائنات objects المرتبطة ببعضها وكذلك من المعاملات operators والقوانين التكاملية التي تشكل دعما للكيان التجريدي من قبل نظام ادارة قاعدة البيانات وعليه فاننا نستطيع التحدث عن علاقات نظام ادارة قاعدة البيانات DBMS وعن شبكة DBMS وهكذا وذلك اعتمادا على نوع نموذج البيانات الذي يدعمه نظام ادارة البيانات. 
- Data Mining التنقيب في البيانات هو عملية الكشف والعثور عن معلومات ذات فائدة من خلال استعمال مجموعة من الأدوات المعقدة. بعض من هذه الأدوات تشمل أدوات الإحصاء الاعتيادية والذكاء الاصطناعي والرسوم البيانية من صنع الكمبيوتر. 
- Data Migration هجرة البيانات 1- عملية انتقال للبيانات من مستودع او مصدر للبيانات مثل قاعدة البيانات الى مستودع آخر وذلك غالبا عبر اوامر تنفذ تلقائيا او باستخدام البرامج وتتضمن نقل البيانات من نظام حاسوبي الى اخر 
- Data Medium وسط البيانات هو وسط تخزين فيزيائي يستخدم من قبل الحاسوب لحفظ وتخزين البيانات فيه مثال ذلك الاقراص المغناطيسية و الليزرية (مثل القرص المرن او الهارد ديسك او الاقراص المضغوطة). 
- Data Manipulation Language لغة معالجة البيانات اختصاره DML. هي لغة موجودة كجزء من نظام ادارة قاعدة البيانات تستخدم لادخال البيانات وتعديلها وقراءتها من ضمن قاعدة البيانات وتستطيع اجراء حسابات رياضية واحصائية وذلك لاعطاء تقارير عن قاعدة البيانات 
- Data Management System نظام إدارة البيانات مصطلح مكافئ لنظام إدارة قاعدة البيانات DBMS 
- Data Management ادارة البيانات عملية تحكم منظمة ومباشرة للبيانات ابتداء من تحصيلها وادخالها مرورا بمعالجتها ومن ثم اخراجها وتخزينها. تنقسم مهمة ادارة البيانات في الحواسب المصغرة الى برمجية وعتادية اذ تعالج ادارة البيانات العتاد مثل الذاكرة واجهزة التخزين واجهزة الادخال والاخراج والمعالج. كذلك الأمر تقوم عملية ادارة البيانات بجمع البيانات ونقلها من مكان الى آخر وتنجز الاوامر الخاصة بمعالجة البيانات اما نظام التشغيل (وهو البرمجية المسؤولة عن التحكم بكل هذه الفعاليات)فيقوم بادارة العتاد والتحكم بالبيانات بالقدر الذي يكفي للتأكد من ان اجزاء النظام متناغمة مع بعضها وان البيانات يجري تخزينها بامان ودقة. 
- Data Link Layer طبقة وصل البيانات الطبقة الثانية من الطبقات السبعة للنموذج ISO/OSI القياسي المستخدم في اتصال حاسوب باخر. تاتي هذة الطبقة فوق الطبقة الفيزيائية ووظيفتها صناعة حزم للبيانات وعنونة هذه الحزم وكذلك ادارة عملية تدفق الارسال. 
- Data Link وصلة بيانات وصلة فيزيائية بين أي جهازين بحيث يغدوان قادرين على ارسال واستقبال المعلومات كالوصلة بين الحاسوب والطابعة او بين الحاسوب الرئيسي واحدى الطرفيات. قد يوسع هذا المصطلح احيانا ليشمل المودم الذي يسمح بارسال واستقبال المعلومات، وتخضع الاجهزة التي تملك وصلة بيانات بينها لبرتوكول يحتوي على شروط علمية ارسال واستقبال البيانات 
- Data Library مكتبة البيانات مجموعة مرتبة ومنظمة من ملفات البيانات data files المحفوظة على قرص أو ضمن وسط تخزين آخر . 
- Data Leakage تسرب البيانات اي تسرب غير مسموح به للبيانات من قاعدة البيانات اومن احد تطبيقات البيانات . 
- Data Item فقرة بيانات / بند بيانات يدعى أحيانا بعنصر البيانات Data element وهو وحدة مستقلة من البيانات. قد يكون عنصر البيانات حقلا وهو معرف لأغراض المعالجة ويمكن أن يملك حجما ونوعا ومجالا للقيم. 
- Data Interchange Format صيغة تبادل البيانات اختصاره DIF. وهي عبارة عن صيغة تتالف من رموز شيفرة آسكي ASCII تستخدم في برامج قواعد البيانات وكذلك الجداول االالكترونية لتبادل البيانات بين هذه البرامج. 
- Data Integrity تكامل البيانات يعبر تكامل البيانات عن دقتها وعن مدى مطابقتها لقيمها المتوقعة وخاصة بعد اجراء عملية نقل او معالجة لهذه البيانات . ففي انظمة قواعد االبيانات تقوم عملية المحافظة على سلامة البيانات على التحقق من صحة محتويات كل حقل من الحقول وكذلك بجعل عملية حذف او تغير البيانات امرا صعبا وقريبا من المستحيل . 
- Data Insertion ادراج البيانات عملية اضافة سجلات جديدة الى قاعدة البيانات وعملية الادراج شبيهة جدا بعملية الاضافة appending الا ان الاضافة تؤدي الى وضع السجل الجديد في الموقع الأخير في قاعدة البيانات بينما عملية الادراج تضعه في أي مكان كان حسب رغبة المستخدم. 
- Data Independence استقلالية البيانات مصطلح يستخدم في قواعد البيانات للاشارة الى فصل البيانات عن البرامج التي تعالجها. تبقى البرامج التي تستخدم البيانات نسبيا غير مهتمة ببنية وتنظيم قاعدة البيانات وعليه فان استقلالية البيانات تسمح بجعل المعلومات المخزنة متاحة للولوج الى ثلاثة انواع هي: 
- Data Highway الطريق السريع للبيانات احد نواقل الحاسوب وظيفته حمل اشارات البيانات بين وحدة المعالجة المركزية والمحيطيات المرتبطة به بسرعة كبيرة. 
- Data Hierarchy التسلسل الهرمي للبيانات هو تنظيم لبنية بيانات وفق الشكل الهرمي فمثلا تملك السجلات الواقعة في مستوى معين ارتباطا معينا بالسجلات التي تقع فوقها في التسلسل الهرمي وكذلك بالتي تقع تحتها في هذا التسلسل. 
- Data Format صيغة البيانات 1- البنية المطبقة على البيانات من قبل برنامج التطبيقات وذلك لتحديد السياق الذي يمكن ان تفسر من خلاله البيانات 
- Data Fork تشعب البيانات مصطلح يستخدم في نظام حواسب الماكنتوش وتحديدا صيغ ملفات حيث يشير الى جزء من الوثيقة المحفوظة يحتوي على المعلومات التي يزود بها المستخدم مثل النصوص في وثائق معالجات الرسوم او الارقام. يتالف الملف في نظام حواسب الماكنتوش من ثلاثة اجزاء وهي : 
- Data Flow تدفق البيانات 1- حركة البيانات ضمن النظام من موضع ادخالها الى وجهتها. يمكن ان يكون تدفق البيانات بسيطا كادخال البيانات ثم معالجتها ثم طباعتها وحفظها كما يمكن ان يكون معقدا بحيث يتدخل فيه عدد من البرامج ومن وسائل الاتصال للنقل منعقدة الى اخرى ضمن الشبكة. يهم هذا المصطلح مدراء الأنظمة والشبكات ضمن النظام . 
- Data File ملف البيانات هو ملف يحفظ في القرص ويحتوي على بيانات على شكل نصوص Strings او أرقام numbers أو رسوم pictures يتم توليدها او استخدامها من قبل احد البرامج . وهو يقابل ملف البرنامج program file الذي يحتوي على معلومات تنفيذية للحاسوب. 
- Data Encoding Scheme خطة ترميز البيانات تقنية تستخدمها محركات الأقراص لتدوين بتات البيانات على سطح الأقراص المغناطيسية الصلبة والمرنة. 
- Data Element عنصر البيانات يدعى أحيانا بعنصر البيانات Data element وهو وحدة مستقلة من البيانات. قد يكون عنصر البيانات حقلا وهو معرف لأغراض المعالجة ويمكن أن يملك حجما ونوعا ومجالا للقيم. 
- Data Division قسم البيانات هو الجزء الثالث من اجزاء أي برنامج مكتوب بلغة الكوبول COBOL اذ يتم فيه تعريف أنواع البيانات وبناها واسماءها. 
- Data Directory/dictionary فهرس ومعجم البيانات اختصاره DD/D. وهو عبارة عن مجموعة مرتبة من عناصر البيانات التي تملك ميزات دليل البيانات ومعجم البيانات وفهرس البيانات . 
- Data Dictionary معجم البيانات قاعدة بيانات تحتوي على بيانات حول جميع قواعد البيانات المؤلفة لنظام قاعدة البيانات حيث يتألف المعجم من سرد لجميع أسماء الملفات والفهارس بالاضافة الى بنية قاعدة البيانات وأية معلومات أخرى متعلقة بصيانة وادارة قاعدة البيانات. 
- Data De******ion Language لغة وصف البيانات اختصاره DDL. هي لغة مصممة خصيصا للتصريح عن بنى البيانات data structure والملفات وذلك ضمن نطاق مستقل عن الآلة أو مستقل عن اللغة . 
- Data Definition Language لغة تعريف البيانات وهي لغة تكون عادة جزء من نظام ادارة قواعد البيانات تستخدم لتعريف جميع مواصفات وخواص قاعدة البيانات وخاصة على مستوى السجلات وتعريفات الحقول والحقول المفتاحية وموضع الملفات وطرق التخزين. 
- Data Declaration تصريح البيانات هي عبارة ضمن البرنامج تحدد خواص المتغير. تسمح معظم لغات البرمجة بتحديد اسم المتغير ونوع بياناته وقد تعطي ايضا امكانية اعطاء قيمة ابتدائية له. وفي حالة كون نوع البيانات متغير الحجم فإن التصريح قد يتضمن تضريحا لتحديد حجم المتغير . 
- Data Conversion تحويل البيانات هي عملية تغيير طريقة تمثيل البيانات. فمثلا يمكن تحويل البيانات من التمثيل الثنائي الى التمثيل العشري او الست عشري يجرى هذا التحويل أحيانا يدويا من خلال النظر في جداول التحويل التي ترفق مع الكتب في حين يمكن ان يتم التحويل داخليا وبدون احساس المستخدم به ضمن البرامج او مترجمات لغات البرمجة المختلفة . 
- Data Control التحكم بالبيانات عبارة عن جزء من عملية ادارة البيانات مهمته متابعة من يستخدم البيانات وكيفية استخدامها. وكذلك كيفية الولوج اليها وتغييرها وتطويرها ويعطي أيضا تقريرا عن ذلك. 
- Data Conferencing مؤتمرات البيانات عبارة عن عملية اتصالات بيانات متزامنة بين مناطق متباعدة جغرافيا بحيث يمكن عن طريقها الولوج الى معلومات او ملفات معينة موجودة لدى أحد أطراف الاتصال من قبل جميع الأطراف الأخرى . 
- Data Compression ضغط البيانات يدعى ايضا بادماج البيانات Data compaction وهو مصطلح يطلق على أنواع متعددة من ضغط المعلومات وذلك لتحقيق فعالية اكبر في حفظ البيانات او نقلها وهويستخدم في مجالات متنوعة مثل اتصالات البيانات او انظمة ادارة قواعد البيانات او عمليات النقل وفي نشر الأقراص المدمجة CD-ROM. 
- Data Compatibility توافقية البيانات مقدرة حاسوب على قراءة البيانات الخاصة بحاسوب آخر. بعبارة أخرى مقدرة الحاسوب على قراءة ملفات البيانات أو أقراص منتجة من حاسوب آخر حتى ولو لم يستطع تنفيذ نفس البرنامج. 
- Data Compaction ادماج البيانات يدعى ايضا بادماج البيانات Data compaction وهو مصطلح يطلق على أنواع متعددة من ضغط المعلومات وذلك لتحقيق فعالية اكبر في حفظ البيانات او نقلها وهويستخدم في مجالات متنوعة مثل اتصالات البيانات او انظمة ادارة قواعد البيانات او عمليات النقل وفي نشر الأقراص المدمجة CD-ROM. 
- Data Communications اتصالات البيانات اتصالات البيانات هي عملية نقل البيانات أو المعلومات ما بين جهازين: جهاز مرسل وآخر مستقبل. فالجهاز المرسل هو الجهاز الذي يرسل البيانات والجهاز المستقبل هو الذي يستقبلها. أما عملية توليد البيانات عند الجهاز المرسل فلا تدخل تحت نطاق اتصالات البيانات ولا أيضا أي ردة فعل ناتجة عند وصول البيانات إلى الجهاز المستقبل. نطاق اتصالات البيانات يتمركز حول نقل البيانات ووسائل نقلها والحفاظ عليها من أي خلل أثناء عملية النقل. 
- Data Collection تجميع البيانات 1- عملية استحصال وتجميع لمصادر البيانات وذلك تحضيرا لادخالها الى نظام معالجة البيانات. 
- Data Chaining سلسلة البيانات هي عملية حفظ مقاطع من البيانات ضمن ساحات غير متعاقبة من القرص أو الشريط المغناطيسي أوالذاكرة بحيث يحتفظ بالمقدرة على اعادة وصل الأجزاء المبعثرة هنا وهناك وفق الترتيب المناسب لها. مثال ذلك حفظ ملف واحد على قرصين أوحفظ أجزاء الملف الواحد ضمن أماكن مختلفة من القرص. 
- Data Carrier Detected اكتشاف حامل البيانات اختصاره DCD. تدعى هذه الاشارة ايضا بكاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل received line signal detect RLSD وهي عبارة عن اشارة تستخدم في الاتصالات التسلسلية حيث ترسل من المودم الى الحاسوب المتصل معه للدلالة على ان المودم جاهز للارسال . 
- Data Capture التقاط البيانات عملية جمع للبيانات تحدث عادة أثناء زمن حدوث نقل البيانات وفق الشكل الذي يمكن ان يستخدم في نظام الحاسوب .مثال ذلك تسجيل بيانات المبيعات من آلة المحاسبة التلقائية cash machine . 
-Data Cable كبل البيانات ليف ضوئي أو سلك يستخدم لنقل البيانات من جهاز كمبيوتر الى آخر 
- Data Buffer ذاكرة مؤقتة للبيانات هي مساحة في الذاكرة تستخدم للحفظ المؤقت للبيانات أثناء نقلها من مكان الى آخر 
- Data Break توقيف البيانات هي عملية ولوج للذاكرة من خلال الأجهزة المحيطية بحيث تقوم بايقاف وحدة المعالجة المركزية مؤقتا دورة ساعية أوأكثر الى حين بدء ارسال البيانات من الذاكرة الى الجهاز المحيطي. 
- Data Bit بت البيانات هو مصطلح يستخدم في عالم الاتصالات غير المتزامنة حيث يشير الى مجموعة من البتات من 5 وحتى 8 تمثل رمزا واحدا من البيانات يتم تحضيرها للارسال . يجري الاتفاق على عدد بتات البيانات بين المرسل والمستقبل. تسبق كل مجموعة من بتات البيانات ببت بداية وتنتهي كل مجموعة ببت تماثل parity bit اختياري وببت نهاية. 
- Data Bank بنك البيانات مجموعة كبيرة جدا من البيانات المجمعة في مكان معين والمتعلقة بموضوع معين. 
- Data Attribute سمات البيانات عبارة عن معلومات بنيوية حول البيانات تصف نوعية هذه البيانات وسياق ورودها ضمن السجلات. 
- Data Aggregate مجمع البيانات عبارة عن مجموعة من سجلات البيانات تحتوي عادة على وصف لموقع البيانات ضمن كتل البيانات وكذلك على وصف لعلاقة البيانات مع المجموعة بأكملها .باختصار يدل مجمع البيانات على مجموعة من حدود البيانات مرتبطة مع بعضها. 
- Data Administration ادارة البيانات عملية شاملة تقوم بعمل وظائف متخصصة على البيانات مثل تحديد البيانات وتحصيلها وتزويدها وصيانتها ضمن تنظيم معين وشركة ما . 
- Data Adapter Unit وحدة تكييف البيانات جهاز يستخدم لاجراء عملية التكييف (الملائمة) بين وحدة المعالجة المركزية وقناة اتصال أو أكثر. 
- Data Acquisition تحصيل البيانات هي عملية استعادة للبيانات من مصدر بيانات آخر بعيد عادة خارج النظام. مثال ذلك جمع البيانات عن طريق وضع عدد من الحساسات sensors الخارجية. 
- Data Access الولوج للبيانات هي عملية جلب fetch للبيانات من جهاز مرتبط وذلك وفق احدى طريقتين في الولوج وهما:الطريقة المباشرة directly أو الطريقة التتابعية sequentially. 
- Data بيانات عبارة عن مجموعة من الأرقام والرموز والحروف المخزنة ضمن الحاسوب بطريقة يستطيع معالجتها من خلالها. تشكل البيانات المادة الخام التي تعتمد عليها المعلومات حيث تصنف المعلومات اعتمادا على وجود البيانات. وقد أتى هذا الاسم من الاسم اليوناني datum وهو مفرد معناه حد بيانات والجمع لهذا المفرد هو data. وفي الحقيقة تستخدم كلمة بيانات للجمع والمفرد. 
- DAT شريط صوتي رقمي اختصار لـDigital Audio Tape 
- Dashed Pattern النموذج المتقطع تتابع من النقاط أو الخطوط المستقيمة والفراغات بحيث تشكل خطا متقطعا مثل الخط التالي (----). 
- DASD جهاز تخزين بالولوج المباشر اختصار لـDirect Access Storage Device 
- Darlington Circuit دائرة دارلينغتون دائرة مضخم amplifier مصنوعة من ترانزيستورين موضوعين في علبة واحدة. يوصل طرفي المجمع لكلاهما مع بعضهما أما الطرف الباعث لأحدهما فيوصل مع القاعدة للآخر وتعطي هذه الدارة ربحا عاليا في التضخيم وتدعى هذه الدارة أيضا بزوج دارلنغتون Darlington pair 
- Dark Fiber الليف القاتم سعة (عرض الحزمة)غير مستخدمة في الاتصالات التي تعتمد على الالياف الضوئية. 
- Damping اخماد تقنية تستخدم لمنع حدوث زيادة غير مرغوبة في التيار او الجهد وذلك في دائرة او جهاز ما. تزرع هذه الخاصية في معظم الدائرات الالكترونية للحماية من الترددات غير المرغوبة 
- Damage تلف أذى يصيب الأجهزة اوالبيانات بحيث لا تعود صالحة للاستخدام من قبل المستخدمين. 
- Daisy-wheel Printer طابعة بعجلة زهرية تستخدم العجلة الزهرية في عملية الطباعة حيث تقوم الطابعة بتدوير العجلة الزهرية الى أن يصبح الرمز المطلوب مقابل الورقة وعندها تعمد الى صدم الرمز بالورقة impact وعليه تتم عملية الطباعة. تعتبر هذه الطابعة ذات جودة عالية الا ان انخفاض أسعار الطابعات الليزرية حد كثيرا من استخدامها. 
- Daisy Wheel العجلة الزهرية رأس طباعي يشبه في شكله وتوضع الرموز عليه شكل الزهرة لذلك أعطي الاسم مجازا. تتألف العجلة من مجموعة من الاذرع المنبثقة عن مركز العجلة ويتوضع في نهاية كل منهارمز طباعي character. 
- Daisy Chain سلسلة مترابطة / السلسلة الزهرية سلسلة مترابطة / السلسلة الزهرية 
- Dafault Value القيمة الافتراضية قيمة تستخدم تلقائيا من قبل الحاسوب إذا لم يجر تحديد أي قيمة أخرى عوضا عنها . 
- Daemon الحارس برنامج مرتبط بنظام التشغيل يونكس UNIX له وظائف خدمية مثل المحافظة على شيء معين أوصيانته وذلك بدون علم أو طلب المستخدم. يتوضع الحارس في الخلفية background ويجري تنشيطه عندما تنشأ الحاجة اليه .فمثلا يستدعى البرنامج الحارس من قبل برنامج آخر لتصحيح خطأ لايستطيع ذلك البرنامج تصليحه. أويستدعى البرنامج الحارس لتلقي رسائل البريد الالكتروني بدون تدخل المستخدم وهكذا. 
- DAC محول من رقمي الى تماثلي اختصار لـDigital–to-analog Converter 
- DA ملحقات المكتب اختصار لـDesk Accessory 
- DVORAK DVORAK مخطط بديل للوحة المفاتيح (keyboard) صمم للسرعة 
- Digital Versatile Disk DVD القرص الرقمي المتحدد الأستخدام ،،،، وسط للتخزين ذو الكثافة العالية و مشابه للقرص المدمج، ولكنه قادر على خزن كميات من المعلومات اكبر ، وذلك بسبب تحسينات في كثافة التسجيل و أستخدام الطبقات المتعددة لكل جانب 
- Date Terminal Equipment DTE أجهزة بيانات طرفية،،،، أجهزة إتصالات مثل الحاسبات، محطات طرفية، وأجهزة مماثلة، مقابله للـ DCE أي مثل المودمات 
- Digital Service Unit DSU وحدة الخدمة الرقمية، أداة تستعمل لإيصال في 35 وصلة متسلسلة إلى دائرة رقمية. تستخدم عموما أي CPE الذي ينهي الدائرة الرقمية يعرف بـ CSU/DSU 
- Digital Sub***iber Loop Access Multiplexer DSLAM وصلة خط إشتراك رقمي متعدد الإرسال ،،، أداة شبكة صممت لترسل إلى العديد من دوائر DSL الفردية وجعلها دائرة منفردة ذات سرعة عالية 
- Digital Sub***iber Line DSL خط الإشتراك الرقمي ،،، طريقة لتزويد ربط بسرعة تصل إلى 9Mbps بأستخدام أسلاك النحاس المتوفرة 
- Disk Operating System DOS قرص نظام التشغيل ، مجموعة أوامر الحاسب الأساسية و تستخدم كواجهة لتوصيل وتزويد وصلة إلى التخزين او أجهزة أخرى 
- Directory دليل / فهرس / ملف تخزين مرجعى مستخدمة من Unix ومشابهة لكلمة الملف ( folder) الموجودة في Macintoshو MS-Windows والذي تخزين الملفات في داخل هذا الملف 
- DIMM Dual Inline Memory Module وحدة الذاكرة الداخلية بتركيب ثنائي ، شكل توسع الذاكرة الذي يتضمن جهاز يحتوي على قابس ب168-pin 
- Dialup طلب هاتفي لبدء دائرة إتّصال على خطّ منقول 
- Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol DHCP نظام ترتيب المضيف الديناميكي ، وهو النظام الذي فيه تكون عناوين الـIP ومعلومات إعدادات الشبكة والمستويات الأخرى يمكن تتخصيصها ديناميكياُ في كل وقت يحمل فيه النظام ، مشابه لنظام التشغيل في الإنترنت القياسي 
- Data Communications Equipment DCE أجهزة أتصال البيانات ، تشير إلى أدوات إتصال مرتبطة بشكل متسلسل خصوصاً المودمات 
- Direct Client-to-Client DCC مختصر كلمة من المستخدم إلى المستخدم ، خدمة توجد في بعض المحادثات مثل IRC تسمح للمستخدمين الأتصال وتبادل الملفات بطريقة مباشر 
- Daemon تعمل في تطبيقات اليونكس ، daemon هي العمليات التي تجري خلف واجهة التطبيق ، وتعمل التطبيقات التلقائية ، FreeBSD و Unix لها أدواتها الخاصة 
- Domain Name اسم النطاق أو المجال. ويمكن ان يكون اسم لمجموعة من الحواسب التي هي جزء من مؤسسة واحدة و ليس بالضرورة أن تكون جزء من الشبكة ذاتها. 
- Domain Name System DNS نظام اسم النطاق. و هي خدمة للانترنت تحول اسماء الملقم إلى عناوين IP رقمية يمكن للحاسب قراءتها. ويتم توزيع قاعدة بيانات هذا النظام بمعنى انها تقع في ملقمات مختلفة عبر الانترنت. 
- Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol DHCP بروتوكول التشكيل الديناميكي و الذي يوفر وسيلة للتوزيع الديناميكي و الصيانة الديناميكية لتشكيلات بروتوكول الانترنت على حواسب متعددة





Extranet شبكة إضافية شبكة الإكسترانت هي الشبكة المكوّنة من مجموعة شبكات إنترانت ترتبط ببعضها عن طريق الإنترنت، وتحافظ على خصوصية كل شبكة إنترانت مع منح أحقية الشراكة على بعض الخدمات والملفات فيما بينها. أي إن شبكة الإكسترانت هي الشبكة التي تربط شبكات الإنترانت الخاصة بالمتعاملين والشركاء والمزودين ومراكز الأبحاث الذين تجمعهم شراكة العمل في مشروع واحد، أو تجمعهم مركزية التخطيط أو الشراكة وتؤمن لهم تبادل المعلومات والتشارك فيها دون المساس بخصوصية الإنترانت المحلية لكل شركة. 
- External Function دالة خارجية 
- External Command أمر خارجي 
- Extensible Language لغة قابلة للتوسيع لغة برمجة تسمح للمستخدمين بإضافة ميزات عليها أو تعديلها للإيفاء بمتطلبات معينة. 
- Extensible Emessaging Communication اتصالات الرسائل الالكترونية القابلة للتمدد اختصاره XEC. اتصالات الرسائل الالكترونية القابلة للتمدد. 
- Extended Memory Specification مواصفات الذاكرة الممتدة مواصفات الذاكرة الممتدة واختصاره XMS 
- Extended Graphics Array نسق الرسوم التخطيطية الممتدة اختصاره XGA. نسق الرسوم التخطيطية الممتدة 
- Expert System نظام خبير النظام الخبير هو برنامج حاسوبي يحاكي حصافة وسلوك إنسان أو منظمة لديها علم و خبرة وتجربة في حقل معين. 
- Expandable قابل للتوسيع مصطلح يدل على الكمبيوتر الذي يمكن زيادة سعة الخزن فيه بإضافة مزيد من الذاكرة مثلا. 
- Executive Control Utility Routines روتينات مهام ضبط التنفيذ 
- Execution تنفيذ تنفيذ العمليات التي تحددها تعليمات البرنامج. 
- Excite محرك بحث اكسايت محرك بحث يُنجز مُحركه البحث استناداً على المفهوم أو الدلالة، إذ يُعطي في نتائج البحث جميع المستندات والوثائق التي ترتبط بالمفهوم، إضافة إلى الوثائق الحاوية على الكلمات المفتاحية للبحث، ويمنح المستخدم خيار إظهار المزيد من الوثائق ذات الصلة، ويُمكِّن المُستخدم من تحديد لغة البحث، ولا يتأثر بحالة الأحرف، على عكس محرك ألتا فيستا، ولكنه يسمح باستخدام العمليات المنطقية (Boolean operations) في البحث، وقد اعتمدته أمريكان أون لاين (AOL) ليكون مُحرك البحث الرسمي فيها. 
- Exception استثناء حالة تحدث نتيجة لمحاولة تنفيذ عملية غير مسموح بها وتسبب انقطاعا ، مثل القسمة على صفر. 
- Event حدث الـ Event او الحدث في لغات البرمجة هو الحدث الذي يتحقق عند حدوث حدث معين. والحدث قد يكون الضغط على زر مثلا. او مرور الفأرة فوق صورة. او ماشابه. 
- Evaluation تقييم تقييم. وبعض البرامج يطلق عليها Evaluation version يعني نسخة للتقييم وليست نسخة كاملة مثل النسخ التي تأتي مع المجلات 
- Ethernet الشبكة Ethernet 1- المقياس IEEE 802.3 لربط الشبكات ، تستخدم شبكة إيثرنت طبولوجيا ربط نجمية أو طبولوجيا الناقل ، وتعتمد على شكل للولوج يدعى بالولوج المتعدد المتحسس بالحامل مع كشف للتصادم ( CSMAKD ) لتنظيم حركة المرور في خط الإتصال . يجري نقل البيانات ضمن إطارات ( *****s ) مختلفة الطول تحوي معلومات نقل وتحكم تصل إلى 1500 بايت من البيانات . تربط عقد الشبكة عبر كبل محوري باستخدام كبل ليف بصري أو بواسطة كبل مزدوج الأسلاك . يؤمّن المقياس إيثرنت عرض حزمة للإرسال تقدر بحوالي 10 ميغا بايب ( أي 10 مليون بت ) في الثانية . 2- نظام شبكة محلية LAN واسعة الاستخدام طورت من قبل شركة Xerox في عام 1976 م ، وعلى أساسها جرى وضع المقياس IEEE 802.3 . 
- Error Detection كشف الخطأ في عرف الاتصالات، هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الطرق لكشف الرسائل التي تم تغييرها أثناء الارسال. أبسط وأشهر طريقتين هما كشف الجمع checksum والكشف الدوري المسهب Cyclic redundency checking. وهناك طرق أعقد وتشمل MNP وCCITT V.42 
- Erasable Programmable Read-Only Memory ذاكرة قراءة فقط قابلة للمحو والبرمجة اختصاره EPROM. هي أحد أنواع الذاكرة ROM يمكن محي كل محتوياتها من خلال تعريضها للأشعة الفوق بنفسجية بشدة معينة ولفترة كافية من الوقت، وتكون بعدها قابلة لأعادة برمجتها من جديد، مما يجعلها مفيدة جدا خلال فترة تطوير البرامج لأي نظام. 
- Equipment Failure تعطل المعدات 
- EPROM ذاكرة قراءة فقط قابلة للمحو والبرمجة اختصار لـErasable Programmable Read-Only Memory 
- EOF نهاية الملف اختصار لـEnd Of File 
- Entry Keyboard لوحة مفاتيح لادخال البيانات 
- Enterprise Application Integration تكامل تطبيقات المؤسسة اختصاره EAI. وهى مجموعة من الادوات أو البرامج البينية Middleware التى تسمح بتبادل المعلومات بين التطبيقات المستخدمة فى شركة والسماح باستخدامها عبر متصفح انترنت 
- End of File Spot نقطة نهاية الملف 
- End of File Mark علامة نهاية الملف 
- End Of File نهاية الملف اختصاره EOF. رمز تحكم يوضع في نهاية الملف للإشارة إلى نهايته 
- Encryption التشفير يُعرَّف التشفير بأنه عملية تحويل المعلومات إلى شيفرات غير مفهومة (تبدو غير ذات معنى) لمنع الأشخاص غير المُرخَّص لهم من الاطلاع على المعلومات أو فهمها، ولهذا تنطوي عملية التشفير على تحويل النصوص العادية إلى نصوص مُشفَّرَة. ومن المعلوم أن الإنترنت تشكِّل في هذه الأيام الوسطَ الأضخم لنقل المعلومات. ولا بد من نقل المعلومات الحساسة بصيغة مشفَّرة إن أُريدَ الحفاظ على سلامتها وتأمينها من عبث المتطفلين والمخربين واللصوص. 
- Emotion رموز المشاعر رموز تستخدم للتعبير عن المشاعر على الانترنت مثل الابتسامة أو الغضب .. إلخ . 
- Email Attachments مرفقات البريد الالكتروني الملفات المختلفة التي يتم إرسالها عبر الانترنت عن طريق البريد الالكتروني وهي تكون عبارة عن صور أو ملفات مضغوطة أو ملفات موسيقية أو غيرها من الملفات المختلفة الامتداد وأحيانا يكون البريد الالكتروني مُحدد مسبقا الحجم الأقصى للمرفقات. 
- Elimination Factor معامل الإسقاط أو الحذف 
- Electronic Voting التصويت الالكتروني يطلق هذا المصطلح علي عملية الإدلاء بالأصوات عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت‏.‏ وقد ظهرت الحاجة لهذا النظام بعد المشاكل التي ظهرت في الانتخابات الأمريكية السابقة في انتخابات عام 2000‏.‏ النقطة الحيوية في هذه العملية هو ضرورة تأمين الموقع الذي سيدخل عليه الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم وضرورة تشفير البيانات أثناء انتقالها من حواسب المستخدمين إلي الموقع والعكس‏. 
- Electronic Market سوق الكترونية السوق هو عبارة عن محل من التعاملات والمعاملات والعلاقات من أجل تبادل المنتجات والخدمات والمعلومات والأموال. وعندما تكون هيئة السوق الكترونية فإن مركز التجارة ليس بناية أو ما شابه بل هو محل شبكي يحوي تعاملات تجارية. فالمشاركين في الأسواق الالكترونية من باعة ومشترين وسمسارين ليسوا فقط في أماكن مختلفة بل نادرا ما يعرفون بعضهم البعض. طرق التواصل ما بين الأفراد في السوق الالكتروني تختلف من فرد لآخر ومن حالة لأخرى. 
- Electronic Mail البريد الإلكتروني راجع e-mail 
- Electronic Data Processing المعالجة الالكترونية للبيانات 
- Electronic Commerce تجارة الكترونية اختصاره EC. مفهوم جديد يشرح عملية بيع أو شراء أو تبادل المنتجات والخدمات والمعلومات من خلال شبكات كمبيوترية ومن ضمنها الانترنت. هناك عدة وجهات نظر من أجل تعريف هذه الكلمة: 
- Electrical Erasable Programmable Read Only Memory ذاكرة قراءة فقط قابلة للمحو كهربائياً وقابلة للبرمجة شبيهة بالEPROM لكن هذه يتم حذف البيانات فيها كهربائياً و ليس بالاشعة الفوق بنفسجية مع امكانية اعادة برمجتها 
- EEPROM ذاكرة قراءة فقط قابلة للمحو كهربائياً وقابلة للبرمجة 
- EDP المعالجة الالكترونية للبيانات 
- Edit تحرير تحرير او تعديل 
- EC تجارة الكترونية اختصار لـElectronic Commerce 
- EAI تكامل تطبيقات المؤسسة اختصار لـEnterprise Application Integration 
- e-voting التصويت الالكتروني يطلق هذا المصطلح علي عملية الإدلاء بالأصوات عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت‏.‏ وقد ظهرت الحاجة لهذا النظام بعد المشاكل التي ظهرت في الانتخابات الأمريكية السابقة في انتخابات عام 2000‏.‏ النقطة الحيوية في هذه العملية هو ضرورة تأمين الموقع الذي سيدخل عليه الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم وضرورة تشفير البيانات أثناء انتقالها من حواسب المستخدمين إلي الموقع والعكس‏. 
- e-mail البريد الإلكتروني يشير إلى الرسائل التي ترسل من جهاز كومبيوتر إلى آخر عبر خطوط الهاتف العادية وبالاستعانة بكومبيوتر ثالث وسيط يستقبل الرسائل ويحفظها على أقراص صلبة ومن ثم يعيد إرسالها إلى الجهة المطلوبة. 
- E-Commerce تجارة الكترونية اختصاره EC. مفهوم جديد يشرح عملية بيع أو شراء أو تبادل المنتجات والخدمات والمعلومات من خلال شبكات كمبيوترية ومن ضمنها الانترنت. هناك عدة وجهات نظر من أجل تعريف هذه الكلمة: 
- E-Business تجارة الكترونية 
- e-Book الكتاب الالكتروني عبارة عن نسخة إلكترونيّة للكتاب الورقي التقليديّ ، يقرأ بواسطة الكمبيوتر أو جهاز القارئ الإلكتروني . 
- Extranet Extranet شبكة خاصّة تزوّد ربطا محدودا بين إنترانت غير خاص بالجمهور تماما وشركاء خارجيين أو حتى الإنترنت العامّة. 
- Ethernet Ethernet معيار لإتصالات شبكة إتصالات محلية، تعرّف إيثرنت معيار الإتصالات وأجهزة الإتصالات في 10Mbps على الكابل المحوري 
- ESP Encapsulating Security Payload الحمولة الأمنية المغلفة 
- EIGRP EIGRP نظام توجيه ( Routing ) ،،، EIGRP برتوكول الـ IP رقم 88 
- Editor المحرر إحدى عدّة برامج في اليونيكس ويستخدم لإنشاء وتعديل ملفات النصّ وتحريرها 
- EBGP Exterior Border Gateway Protocol نظام بوّابة الحدود الخارجية. زوج من المسارات (routers) تحت منطقة النظام الإداري المستقل ذاتيا 
- EAR Export Administration Regulations تعليمات إدارة التصدير ، قواعد تنظم عن طريقها الولايات المتحدة تصدير برامج التشفير 
- EAPOE Extensible Authentication Protocol Over Ethernet. نظام التوثيق القابل للإمتداد من خلال الإيثرنت ، معيار IEEE المقترح لتحقق المحطات العمل الفرعية إلى مفاتيح الخدمة والخدمات البعيدة 
- EAP Extensible Authentication Protocol نظام التوثيق القابل للإمتداد. معرّف من قبل RFC 2284 ، EAP يوفر برتوكول عام لوضائف AAA في PPP وخدمات مرتبطة أخرى ، ويدعم حالياً من ميكروسوف ويندوز و برامج RAS 
- E1 E1 النظام الأوروبي المطابق لدائرة خط التأجير T1 
- Encryption Encryption التشفير. عملية تستعمل للسماح ببث مؤمن للبيانات عبر الشبكة. بحيث لا يمكن قراءة محتواها إلا بواسطة كلمة سر أو برنامج لفك التشفير decryption




Fast Fourier Transform تحويل فورييه السريع وهو مجموعة من الخوارزميات المستخدمة لحساب تحويل فورييه المقطع ( di***ete ) لتابع ما ، والذي بدوره يستخدم لحل مشكلة سلسلة من المعادلات وإنجاز تحليل وظيفي وتنفيذ مهمة معالجة وتوليد الإشارات. 
- Fast Ethernet شبكة إثرنت السريعة شبكة إثرنت قادرة على دعم سر عات تصل إلى 100 ميغا في الثانية 
- Fast Core ذاكرة سريعة 
- Fast Access Storage تخزين سريع الوصول 
- Fast Access Memory ذاكرة ولوج سريع مواقع تخزينية يمكن أن تتم القراءة منها والكتابة عليها بسرعة كبيرة جدا 
- FARNET اتحاد شبكات الأبحاث الأمريكية اختصار لـFederation of American Research Network 
- Farad فاراد وهو وحدة السعة. فالمكثف الذي يحمل سعة 1 فاراد يكون قادرا على حمل شحنة كولون واحد عندما يكون فرق الجهد بين صفيحتيه يساوي فولتا واحدا.وفي الاستعمال العلمي فإن الفاراد هو مقدار سعة كبير جدا 
- Far Server مزود ضخم 
- FAQ اسئلة مطروحة بشكل متكرر اختصار لـFrequently Asked Questions 
- Fanzine مجلة الهوايات مجلة توزع عن طريق الخدمات الفورية في شبكة الإنترنت أو عبر البريد، وهي مسخرة لعرض وتتبع هوايات نشاطات معينة أو مجموعة معينة أو أشخاص معينين. 
- Fanfold Paper ورق مروحي الطي يدعى أيضا ورق مطوي على شكل Z . تكون طريقة طي هذه الأوراق بحيث يكون وجه إحدى الصفحات يعاكس اتجاه الصفحة التالية، ويملك هذا الورق ثقوبا على جانبيه وذلك لتمكين آلية السحب في الطباعة من سحب الورق صفحة إثر أخرى وفق نظام مستمر وبدون قطع للورق 
- Fanfold Cards بطاقات متصلة ذات طيات مروحية 
- Fan-out مخارج مروحية 
- Fan-in مداخل مروحية 
- Fan Fold ورق ذو طيات مروحية 
- Fan مروحة آلية تبريد توضع ضمن صندوق الحاسب والطابعات الليزرية وأجهزة أخرى وذلك امنع حدوث الخلل الوظيفي الناتج عن ارتفاع الحرارة. وتعتبر المراوح من المصادر الأساسية للتبريد في الحاسب وفي عدد من الأجهزة الأخرى. *يهوي: يقلب أو يذري كدسة من الأوراق الطباعية للتأكد من أن الأوراق مفضفضة عن بعضها ولن تلتصق إحداها بالأخرى أو تسبب تحشدا في الطباعة.\" 
- Family of Computers عائلة حواسب 
- Family عائلة سلسلة من منتجات العتاد أو البرمجيات التي تملك خواصا مشتركة مثل سلسلة الحواسب الشخصية من إنتاج شركة معينة أو سلسلة شرائح وحدات المعالجة المركزية ( CPU ) التي تنتجها شركة معينة والتي تستعمل كلها مجموعة تعليمات واحدة ، أو مجموعة الرموز التي صنعها لتستخدم مع بعضها البعض مثل عائلة خطوط ( Times New Roman) . 
- FAM ذاكرة ولوج سريع 
- False Retrieval استرجاع زائف 
- False Error خطأ زائف 
- False Drop وصول زائف 
- False Code شيفرة زائفة 
- False Add جمع زائف 
- False خطأ قيمة منطقية للدلالة على الحالة المعاكسة لحالة الصحيح، وهي تقابل القيمة المنطقية0 ، وتستخدم في البرمجة والعمليات المنطقية. 
- Fallthrough يخفق / يسقط 
- Fallout ينهار أي فشل في المكونات النظام عندما يتم اختبار المكونات حتى الاحتراق وخاصة في المرحلة الفحص النهائي في المصنع. 
- Fallback Procedure أسلوب مواجهة كافة أنواع أعطال المعدات 
- Fallback Mode نمط ترجيع 
- Fallback استعاضة نظام احتياطي يستدعي للعمل في حالة حدوث عطل أو فشل في النظام الرئيسي، وهو يتألف من مجموعة تعليمات أو إجراءات أو بيانات تستخدم في منع حدوث الفشل 
- Fall Time زمن الهبوط 
- Fair Use استعمال مشروع مبدأ شرعي يشرح حدود الاستعمال للبرمجيات ذات الحقوق المحفوظة أو أية مادة منشورة أخرى 
- Failure Recovery استرداد التشغيل بعد التعطل 
- Failure Rate معدل الفشل عدد مرات الفشل وذلك ضمن فترة زمنية محددة . ومعدل الفشل هذا يستخدم في قياس وثوقية( reliability ) جهاز ما مثل القرص الصلب 
- Failure Prediction التكهن بالخطأ 
- Failure Logging تسجيل الأخطاء 
- Failure Backup سند تعطل 
- Failure Analysis تحليل الخطأ 
- Failure فشل عجز نظام الحاسب أو الأجهزة المرتبطة به عن أداء المهمة المطلوبة بشكل موثوق أو عن أداء المهمة نهائيا. السبب الرئيسي لحدوث فشل النظام هو انقطاع التغذية الكهربائية، ويمكن الحد من هذه المشكلة بوجود مدخرة (البطارية) كمصدر طاقة احتياطية إلى أن يتم توقيف كل الأجهزة بشكل طبيعي .يحدث الفشل الإلكتروني أحيانا داخل النظام نفسه وذلك في وقت مبكر من حياة النظام أو مركباته وغالبا ما ينتج عن احتراق في التجهيزات (بالإبقاء عليها مشعلة بشكل مستمر )عند تشغيله لفترة طويلة بلا انقطاع . أما الفشل الميك"تم هنا تعديل الكلمة \ الكلمات بواسطة إدارة المنتدى""تم هنا تعديل الكلمة \ الكلمات بواسطة إدارة المنتدى""تم هنا تعديل الكلمة \ الكلمات بواسطة إدارة المنتدى""تم هنا تعديل الكلمة \ الكلمات بواسطة إدارة المنتدى"ي فمن الصعب التنبؤ به وهو يصيب محركات الأقراص ذات الأجزاء المتحركة. 
- Fail-soft System نظام حساس للأعطال نظام حاسبي مصمم لأن يتوقف عن أداء وظيفة بشكل متناسق لمدة محدودة من الزمن عندما يكون هناك خلل وظيفي في عنصر ما سواء في العتاد أو البرمجيات.سوف ينهي النظام الحساس للأعطال في هذه الحالة المهام غير الأساسية ويبقى يعمل في إمكانيات محدودة إلى أن يتم إصلاح الخلل الحاصل 
- Fail Softly العطل التدريجي 
- Fail Soft تعطل خفيف 
- Fail Safe System نظام آمن من التعطل 
- Fail Safe آمن من التعطل 
- Fading خبو / تلاش 
- Fade Out خبو 
- Fade In بزوغ 
- Fade تلاش 
- Factorization Techniques أساليب التحليل إلى العوامل 
- Factoring التحليل إلى العوامل 
- Factorial Sign علامة تعجب 
- Factorial عاملي وهو عبارة عن ضرب أعداد صحيحة متتالية من 1وحتى العددn ببعضهما البعض. 
- Factorable Code شيفرة قابلة للتحليل 
- Factor Analysis تحليل العوامل 
- Factor عامل مصطلح رياضي يطلق على الحد الذي سيشارك في عملية الضرب . فمثلا يعتبر العددان 2و, 3عاملين أساسيين في عملية الضرب. فالعوامل الأساسية لعدد ماهي إلا مجموعة الأعداد التي تكون نتيجة ضربهم ببعضهم البعض لعدد نفسه 
- Fact Retrieval استرجاع المعلومات 
- Fact Correlation ارتباط حقيقي 
- Facsimile Telegraph إرسال الصور بالتلغراف 
- Facsimile Posting إرسال الصور 
- Facsimile Copies نسخ طبق الأصل 
- Facsimile فاكس 
- Facing pages صفحتان متقابلتان صفحتان في الوثيقة أو الكتاب تواجهان بعضهما البعض عند فتح الكتاب 
- Facility Assignment تخصيص التسهيلات 
- Facility تسهيلة 
- Facilities Management إدارة المنشآت في نظام الحاسوب 
- Faceted متعدد الوجوه 
- Face-To-Face وجها لوجه وهو تعبير يستخدم للدلالة على الأشخاص وجها لوجه بدلا من أن يكون ذلك عبر الإنترنت . يستخدم هذا الاصطلاح عادة في البريد الإلكتروني. 
- Face Up Feed تغذية بالوجه إلى أعلى 
- Face Time مدة المواجهة 
- Face Down Feed تغذية بالوجه إلى أسفل 
- Face وجه 
- F2F وجها لوجه اختصار لـFace-To-Face 
- F Keys المفاتيح الوظيفية 
- F connector موصل f موصل محوري يستخدم بشكل أساسي في الوصلات الفيديوية ويحتاج إلى عملية فتل أثناء تركيبة 
- F فاراد اختصار لـFarad 
- Facing pages صفحتان متقابلتان صفحتان في الوثيقة أو الكتاب تواجهان بعضهما البعض عند فتح الكتاب 
- Facility Assignment تخصيص التسهيلات 
- Facility تسهيلة 
- Facilities Management إدارة المنشآت في نظام الحاسوب 
- Faceted متعدد الوجوه 
- Face-To-Face وجها لوجه اختصاره F2F. وهو تعبير يستخدم للدلالة على الأشخاص وجها لوجه بدلا من أن يكون ذلك عبر الإنترنت . يستخدم هذا الاصطلاح عادة في البريد الإلكتروني. 
- Face Up Feed تغذية بالوجه إلى أعلى 
- Face Time مدة المواجهة 
- Face Down Feed تغذية بالوجه إلى أسفل 
- F2F وجها لوجه اختصار لـFace-To-Face 
- F Keys المفاتيح الوظيفية 
- F connector موصل f موصل محوري يستخدم بشكل أساسي في الوصلات الفيديوية ويحتاج إلى عملية فتل أثناء تركيبة 
- FXS Foreign Exchange Station في الإتصالات، محطة تبادل العملات ، أو مكتب التبادل الأجنبي 
- FXO Foreign Exchange Office في الإتصالات، مكتب تبادل العملات او مكتب التعامل الاجنبي 
- FUD Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt الخوف والحيرة والشكّ. مجموعة خاصّة من الوسائل مستعملة من قبل المحتكرين لخنق وتخريب المنافسين بنشر المفاهيم البديلة 
- FSF Free Software Foundation مؤسسة برامج مجانية 
- FRAD ***** Relay Asynchronous Device إداة ترحيل الإطارات اللاتوافقية،،، جهاز يوصل دوائر ترحيل الإطارات إلى ip شبكة 
- FQDN Fully Qualified Domain Name مختصر لجملة أسم النطاق المؤهل ، عنوان تحديد جهاز او سيرفر على الأنترنت 
- Finger الإشارة أمر من أوامر اليونكس الذي يستخدم لمعرفة معلومات عن الأشخاص الذين دخلو لموقع او لسيرفر أو شبكة 
- FAQ Frequently Asked Questions مختصر لجملة الأسئلة الأكثر شيوعاً 
- FTP File Transfer Protocol بروتوكول نقل الملفات. وهي وسيلة قديمة و لكنها لازالت فاعلة إلى الآن بالنسبة لتحميل ولتنزيل الملفات. وللاستفادة المثلى منها يجب أن يتوافر برنامج منفصل عن متصفح الويب لكي يقوم بعملية تنزيل أو تحميل الملفات. 
- ***** Relay ***** Relay خط مرحل أو اطار مرحل. خدمة اتصال متوفرة من قبل شبكة الهاتف تسمح باتصال الحواسب أو اتصلات الأقمار الصناعية بسرعة عالية جدا. 
- Firewall Firewall الجدار الناري. وسيلة أو جهاز يعزل شبكة واحدة عن شبكة أو شبكات أخرى. تستعمل هذه الطريقة لتأمين الشبكة بحيث يصعب اختراقها من قبل المتسللين والمخربين​**يتابــــــــــــــــع​*


----------



## ipraheem makram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة لمصطلحات الكمبيوتر (ارجو من المشرفين التثبيت)*

*
ISP مزود خدمة الإنترنت 
- ISO 9660 المقياس 9660 مقياس ضيغة تسجيل عالمي للأقراص الليزرية تم اعتماده من قبل منظمة ISO . 
- ISO المنظمة الدولية للمقاييس راجع International Organization for Standardization 
- ISDN Terminal Adapter مكيف طرفية ISDN جهاز يشكل واجهة التخاطب بين الحاسوب وخطISDN. 
- IS-IS نظام المعلومات والجدولة الذكي 
- IRC حديث التواصل على الانترنت هو خدمة محادثة تسمح للمستخدمين أن يتبادلوا الحديث عبر قنوات محادثة بزمن حقيقي فوري . 
- IP بروتوكول الانترنت هو البروتوكول أو الطريقة المستخدمة في ارسال البيانات من جهاز لآخر على الانترنت. فكل جهاز على الانترنت لديه عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت خاص به ولا يشابه أي عنوان آخر. وعندما ترسل أو تستقبل بيانات، فإن هذه البيانات يتم تقسيمها إلى قطع صغيرة تسمى رزم. كل رزمة تحوي على عنوان الجهاز المرسل وعنوان الجهاز المستقبل. فأي رزمة يتم استقبالها بواسطة جسر يربط بين الشبكات. وهذا الجسر يقرأ عنوان المستقبل، ويرسل الرزمة إلى جسر آخر قريب والذي يقرأ عنوان المستقبل بدوره ويحدد الوجهة التالية وهكذا إلى أن تصل الرزمة إلى الجهاز المستقبل. ولأن البيانات تم تقسيمها إلى رزم، فإن كل رزمة تأخذ طريقا مختلفا عن الرزمة الأخرى أثناء عملية الارسال. وقد تصل بعض الرزم إلى الجهاز المستقبل قبل بعضها الآخر. مهمة بروتوكول الانترنت هو ارسال البيانات، أما عملية تجميع وترتيب الرزم فهو من وظيفة بروتوكول التحكم بالارسال. بروتوكول الانترنت هو بروتوكول لا ينشأ عملية اتصال ما بين الجهاز المرسل للبيانات والجهاز المستقبل للبيانات. النسخة الحالية والمستخدمة بكثرة لبروتوكول الانترنت هو النسخة الرابعة. ولكن هناك اتجاه في المجتمع التقني إلى الاستغناء عن النسخة الرابعة والإتجاه حثيثا للنسخة السادسة والتي تملك عناوين أكثر 
- Intranet شبكة الإنترانت هي شبكات محلية أو داخلية صمّمت لخدمة أفراد المؤسسة ومشاركة الملفات والمعلومات داخل نطاق المؤسسة، مع إمكانية الاتصال بالشبكات الموسعة مثل الإنترنت تحت قيود معينة. 
- Interogranization Information System نظام المعلومات ما بين المؤسسات أنظمة المعلومات ما بين المؤسسات هو نظام يربط ما بين عدة جهات تجارية وغالبا ما تشمل شركة ما ومزودها ومستهلكها. ومن خلال أنظمة المعلومات ما بين المؤسسات يستطيع الباعة والمشترون تنظيم وترتيب المعاملات التجارية الروتينية. ويتم تبادل المعلومات من خلال شبكات اتصالات تم تهيئتها بصورة مناسبة لكي لا يتم استخدام الهواتف والوثائق الورقية والاتصالات التجارية. وسابقا فإن أنظمة المعلومات ما بين المؤسسات كانت تتم من خلال شبكات اتصالات خاصة ولكن الاتجاه الآن هو استخدام الانترنت لهذه الغايات. 
- Internet Service Provider مزود خدمة الانترنت اختصاره ISP. هي الشركة التي تمكنك من الاشتراك والاتصال بالانترنت وهي متواجدة في كل دولة بحيث إذا صادفتك مشاكل مع الاتصال تستطيع الرجوع إليها 
- Internet Relay Chat حديث التواصل على الانترنت اختصاره IRC. هو خدمة محادثة تسمح للمستخدمين أن يتبادلوا الحديث عبر قنوات محادثة بزمن حقيقي فوري . 
- Internet Protocol IP بروتوكول الانترنت هو بروتوكول معين يقوم بتوجيه البيانات من الجهاز المرسل إلى الجهاز المستقبل. 
- Internet Protocol بروتوكول الانترنت اختصاره IP. هو البروتوكول أو الطريقة المستخدمة في ارسال البيانات من جهاز لآخر على الانترنت. فكل جهاز على الانترنت لديه عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت خاص به ولا يشابه أي عنوان آخر. وعندما ترسل أو تستقبل بيانات، فإن هذه البيانات يتم تقسيمها إلى قطع صغيرة تسمى رزم. كل رزمة تحوي على عنوان الجهاز المرسل وعنوان الجهاز المستقبل. فأي رزمة يتم استقبالها بواسطة جسر يربط بين الشبكات. وهذا الجسر يقرأ عنوان المستقبل، ويرسل الرزمة إلى جسر آخر قريب والذي يقرأ عنوان المستقبل بدوره ويحدد الوجهة التالية وهكذا إلى أن تصل الرزمة إلى الجهاز المستقبل. ولأن البيانات تم تقسيمها إلى رزم، فإن كل رزمة تأخذ طريقا مختلفا عن الرزمة الأخرى أثناء عملية الارسال. وقد تصل بعض الرزم إلى الجهاز المستقبل قبل بعضها الآخر. مهمة بروتوكول الانترنت هو ارسال البيانات، أما عملية تجميع وترتيب الرزم فهو من وظيفة بروتوكول التحكم بالارسال. بروتوكول الانترنت هو بروتوكول لا ينشأ عملية اتصال ما بين الجهاز المرسل للبيانات والجهاز المستقبل للبيانات. النسخة الحالية والمستخدمة بكثرة لبروتوكول الانترنت هو النسخة الرابعة. ولكن هناك اتجاه في المجتمع التقني إلى الاستغناء عن النسخة الرابعة والإتجاه حثيثا للنسخة السادسة والتي تملك عناوين أكثر. 
- Internet Message Access Protocol 4 بروتوكول الوصول لرسائل الانترنت 4 اختصاره IMAP. بروتوكول معياري من أجل الوصول للرسائل الاكترونية عبر المزود المحلي. بروتوكول الوصول لرسائل الانترنت هو بروتوكول بمعيار الزبون/المزود والذي يستقبل الرسائل الالكترونية على مزود الويب لديك. ومن خلال مزود الويب، تستطيع فقط رؤية اسم صاحب الرسالة المرسلة وعنوانها. واذا أردت فتح رسالة معينة فعليك اذن بتنزيل تلك الرسالة من مزود الويب لديك إلى جهازك. أي إنك تحتاج أن تكون في اتصال دائم بالمزود من أجل قراءة أو حذف أو تعديل رسائلك الالكترونية. آخر نسخة من هذا البروتوكول هو النسخة الرابعة. 
- Internet Message Access Protocol بروتوكول الوصول لرسائل الانترنت اختصاره IMAP. بروتوكول معياري من أجل الوصول للرسائل الاكترونية عبر المزود المحلي. بروتوكول الوصول لرسائل الانترنت هو بروتوكول بمعيار الزبون/المزود والذي يستقبل الرسائل الالكترونية على مزود الويب لديك. ومن خلال مزود الويب، تستطيع فقط رؤية اسم صاحب الرسالة المرسلة وعنوانها. واذا أردت فتح رسالة معينة فعليك اذن بتنزيل تلك الرسالة من مزود الويب لديك إلى جهازك. أي إنك تحتاج أن تكون في اتصال دائم بالمزود من أجل قراءة أو حذف أو تعديل رسائلك الالكترونية. آخر نسخة من هذا البروتوكول هو النسخة الرابعة. 
- Internet Mall مجمع انترنتي هنالك حوالي 3 آلاف مجمع انترنتي على الانترنت. فالمجمع الانترنتي يتألف من واجهة أمامية واحدة لمجموعة من الواجهات الأمامية الالكترونية. فأي مجمع ذو ادارة ناجحة تسمح بعمليات البيع والشراء ما بين المحلات وبعضها البعض وتوفر أيضا طريقة دفع موحدة بحيث أن المشتري يدفع مرة واحدة فقط من أجل شراء منتجات وخدمات من مختلف المحلات في المجمع الانترنتي. نظريا، فإن أي مجمع له قدرة تسويقية أقوى من أي محل قائم بحد بذاته، مما يعني بأنه يستقطب زبائن آكثر. السلبية الوحيدة هي وجوب مشاركة صاحب المجمع في صافي الأرباح. 
- Internet Explorer إنترنت اكسبلورر 
- Internet Engineering Task Force فريق مهام هندسة الإنترنت 
- Internet Control Message Protocol بروتوكول رسالة التحكم بالانترنت اختصاره ICMP. بروتوكول من أجل التحكم بالارسال واصدار تقارير الأخطاء الحادثة في عملية الارسال ما بين المزود المستضيف ومعبر ما على الانترنت. وهذا البروتوكول يستخدم وحدات البيانات الخاصة ببروتوكول الانترنت ولكن تتم معالجة الرسائل بواسطة برمجيات بروتوكول الانترنت ولا تكون ظاهرة للمستخدم. 
- Internet انترنت هي الشبكة التي تربط بين عدد لا حصر له من الشبكات التي تستخدم بروتوكول TCP/IP في الاتصال فيما بينها. يعود تاريخ الإنترنت إلى عام 1969 م وكانت تسمى في بدايتهاARPANET وكانت تتلقى معظم تمويلها في مراحلها الأولى من وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية. 
- International Organization for Standardization المنظمة الدولية للمقاييس وهو منظمة دولية تعمل على إنشاء المقاييس العامة للإتصالات وتبادل المعلومات ، يعتبر نموذج ISO / OSI هو المثال الشائع الذي يعرِّف مقاييس التبادلات بين الحواسيب المتصلة عبر شبكة الاتصالات . 
- International Business Machines أي بي إم 
- Interface واجهة 1) نقطة الاتصال بين عنصرين لكي يعملا معا بنفس النمط. 
- IntelliSense انتيليسنس تقنية مدمجة في مستعرض الانترنيت اكسبلورر توفِّر عليك الكثير من الوقت أثناء أعمالك الاعتيادية على الويب، حيث تُتيح هذه التقنية إكمال كتابة عناوين الويب وَصِيَغها نيابة عنك، كما تقوم تلقائيا بِتفقُّد وضع الشبكة auto- detection وتوصيلة جهازك معها. 
- Intelligent Scheduling and Information System نظام المعلومات والجدولة الذكي اختصاره ISIS. وهو مجموعة أدوات مصممة لحذف الأخطاء في الأنظمة الصناعية. 
- Intelligent Database قاعدة البيانات الذ كية قاعدة البيانات التي تعالج البيانات المخزنة بطريقة منطقية وسهلة الاستخدام .لا تتبع قواعد البيانات هذه في عمليات البحث إجرائيات البحث التقليدية ،ولكنها تتبع قواعد محددة مسبقا لإجراء عمليات البحث. 
- Intelligent ذكي صفة لجهاز ما مسيطر عليه جزئيا أو كليا من قبل معالج مضمن بداخله . 
- Intel الشركة انتل الشركة انتل 
- Integrated Services Digital Network الشبكة الرقمية للخدمات المتكاملة اختصاره ISDN. وهي شبكة اتصالات رقمية عالمية واسعة ناشئة عن خدمات الهاتف الموجودة . 
- Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers معهد مهندسي الكهرباء والإلكترونيات 
- Input/Output Device جهاز إدخال وإخراج 
- Input Device جهاز الادخال هو جهاز يجمع ويترجم المدخلات إلى هيئة قابلة للقراءة والفهم من قبل الحاسوب الآلي 
- Inkjet Printer طابعة حبرية نوع من الطابعات التي تقوم بعملية الطباعة من خلال نفث الحبر على الورق، وهي توفر جودة عالية للطباعة توازي جودة الطابعات الليزرية ولكن بتكلفة أقل. 
- Ink Uniformity تجانس الحبر 
- Initiate Key مفتاح البدء أو التشغيل 
- Initialization String جملة التهيئة مجموعة من الأوامر المتلاحقة المرسلة إلى جهاز (خاصة المودم) لتهيئة العمل. 
- Information Warfare حرب المعلومات عملية هجوم على عمليات الحاسب بحيث يهدد العدو اقتصاد أو أمن الدولة. قد تشمل حالات الهجوم إفشال نظم معلومات الطيران الجوي أو إفساد سجلات البورصة. 
- Information Warehouse مستودع المعلومات مجموع موارد البيانات الموجودة في جميع حواسب النظام. 
- Information System نظام المعلومات هو النظام المكون من مستخدمين وبيانات وعمليات وواجهات وشبكات وتكنولوجيات والتي تتفاعل معا لتدعيم وتحسين كلا من: 
- Information Superhighway طريق المعلومات السريع يطلق هذا المصطلح على شبكة الإنترنت وبنيتها التحتية بما فيها الشبكات الخاصة وخدمات الشبكات. 
- Information Science علم المعلومات دراسة طرق جمع المعلومات وتنظيمها وجمعها ونقلها. 
- Information Revolution ثورة المعلومات 1) الزمن الحالي في التاريخ البشري الذي حلت فيه المعلومات محل المكنة والصناعة كقوة محركة في المجتمع. 
- Information Retrieval استعادة المعلومات عملية إيجاد ، تنظيم وإظهار البيانات خاصة بالطرق الإلكترونية. 
- Information Processing معالجة البيانات عملية تحصيل ،تخزين ،معالجة وتمثيل البيانات في النظام. 
- Information Management إدارة المعلومات عملية تعريف ، إعطاء قيم ،حماية وتوزيع البيانات في منظمة أو نظام. 
- Information Engineer مهندس المعلومات هو الشخص المسئول عن تطوير أنظمة المعلومات وتطبيقات الحاسوب للمؤسسات. 
- Information Center مركز المعلومات 1) مركز الحاسوب الرئيسي والمكاتب الملحقة به والمسؤول عن إدارة المعلومات وتوزيع المهام في المنظمة. 
- Information Analyst محلل المعلومات هو الشخص المسئول عن تطوير أنظمة المعلومات وتطبيقات الحاسوب للمؤسسات. 
- Information معلومات المعلومات عبارة عن نواتج تشغيل البيانات. المعلومات التي يستقبلها الحاسوب من جهاز آخر تكون ذات معنى بعكس البيانات. 
- Infinite Loop حلقة غير منتهية 1) الحلقة التي لا يمكن إن تنتهي بالوسائل العادية كنتيجة لخطأ منطقي أو لفظي. 
- Induced Failure تعطل نتيجة مؤثرات خارجية 
- Indicator مؤشر الإشارة (قد تكون ضوء) التي تعطي فكرة عن حالة الجهاز مثل الضوء الذي يظهر عندما يتم إدخال القرص. 
- Index Key مفتاح الفهرس 
- Index Hole الثقب الدليل الثقب الدائري الصغير الموجود قرب الفتحة الدائرية الكبيرة في مركز القرص المرن قياس 5.25 بوصة ، وهو يشير إلى موقع قطاع المعلومات الأول مما يسمح للحاسوب بتحقيق التزامن بين عمليات القراءة والكتابة وبين دوران القرص. 
- Index File ملف الفهرس 
- Index دليل 1) قائمة الكلمات الدليلية والبيانات المرتبطة بها التي تشير إلى موقع المعلومات الأشمل مثل الملفات والسجلات على قرص أو مفاتيح السجل في قاعدة بيانات . 
- Incipient Failure تعطل أولي 
- Inactive File ملف خامل 
- Import استيراد إحضار المعلومات من نظام أو برنامج إلى آخر بحيث يكون النظام أو البرنامج المستقل متوافق مع صيغة أو بنية البيانات الداخلية. 
- IMAP4 بروتوكول الوصول لرسائل الانترنت 4 اختصار لـInternet Message Access Protocol 4 
- IMAP بروتوكول الوصول لرسائل الانترنت اختصار لـInternet Message Access Protocol 
- Illustrator التطبيق Illustrator برنامج تصوير بياني متطور مخصص لحواسب ماكنتوش وحواسب IBM الشخصية. وقد أصدر هذا البرنامج في عام 1987 ولاقى احتراما كبيرا لأنه يتمتع بخواص جعلته متقدما على برامج الرسم والتلوين التي كانت سائدة آنذاك. 
- Illegal غير شرعي صفة للأمر غير المسموح به أو الذي يؤدي إلى نتيجة خاطئة. والعملية غير الشرعية هي العملية غير الممكنة في البرنامج أو النظام بسبب القيود الداخلية. 
- If Statement عبارة إف عبارة تحكم تنفذ مجموعة من الأوامر إذا كانت العبارة المنطقية صحيحة. 
- IETF فريق مهام هندسة الإنترنت 
- IESG مجموعة توجيه هندسة الإنترنت اختصار لـThe Internet Engineering Steering Group 
- IEEE معهد مهندسي الكهرباء والإلكترونيات 
- Icon أيقونة صورة صغيرة تمثل كائن ما. وعندما تختار الأيقونة فإنك تنبه الحاسوب الآلي بأنك تريد معالجة الكائن. 
- ICMP بروتوكول رسالة التحكم بالانترنت 
- IBM أي بي إم 
- I/O Device جهاز إدخال وإخراج 
- ISDN Integrated Service Digital Network شبكة الخدمات الرقمية وهي خدمة تقدمها شركة الهاتف تسمح باتصال فائق السرعة. 
- IRC Internet relay Chat نظام سريع للمحادثة عن طريق الأنترنت 
- IP address IP address عنوان رقمي مكون من 32 بت يعين لكل حاسوب مستضاف على الانترنت 
- InterNic InterNic الشركة أو المزود الرئيسي في العالم للنطاقات الأكثر شيوعا مثل com,net,org,edu وغيرها من النطاقات الرئيسية 
- ISP Internet Service Provider مقدم أو مزود خدمة الانترنت. عبارة عن مؤسسة تقدم خدمة الوصول الهاتفي لزبائنها إلى الانترنت 
- IPP Internet Presence Provider شركة تقدم خدمة حفظ المواقع وتخزينها وصيانتها بالنيابة عن شركات او منظمات أخرى 
- IMAP Internet Message Access Protocol بروتوكول الوصول لرسائل انترنت. وهو بروتوكول قيلسي للوصول إلى رسائل البريد الالكتروني عبر الملقم "المزود" المحلي. وهو يعتمد على تقنية الزبون/الملقم. ويسمح هذا البروتوكول بمشاهدة ترويسة الرسالة و عنوان مرسلها ثم اتخاذ قرار بشأن جلبها من عدمه. 
- IIS Internet Information Server ملقم معلومات الانترنت الخاص من انتاج ميكرو سوفت ويعتبر نظام امني جيد نوعاً ما و متكافئ مع الNT 
- IDC Internet Database Connector موصل قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالانترنت و يستعمل لتوفير وصول صفحات الشبكة إلى قاعدة بيانات




Just In Time Compiler المترجم الفوري المقصود بالمترجم الفوري هو ترجمة البرنامج في لحظة تشغيله. وهي التقنية التي تستخدمها لغة Java و لغات تقنية NET. 
- JPEG مجموعة محترفي التصوير المترابطة اختصاره JPEG. وهي مقياس ISO/ITU لتخزين الصور بالصيغة المضغوطة باستخدام تحويل التجيب المقطع ( di***ete cosine transform ) ، يمكن تحقيق نسبة ضغط بمعدل 1: 100 بنسبة ضياع كبيرة للمعلومات ، أو نسبة ضغط بمعدل 1 : 20 بنسبة ضياع قليلة . 2- الرسوم المخزنة كملف بصيغة JPEG 
- Jolt رجة أحد أنواع الهجوم المسمى بـ"هجوم حجب الخدمة" تسببها حزمة كبيرة جدا من بروتوكول رسالة التحكم بالانترنت مفككة بطريقة تمنع الجهاز المستقبل من إعادة تركيب الحزمة للاستعمال. وفي أغلب الأوقات، فإن الجهاز الذي يستقبل حزمة الرجة يتوقف عن العمل ويحتاج إلى إعادة تشغيل. واذا تستعمل ويندوز 95 أو ويندوز ان تي النسخة الرابعة، فعليك بتثبيت رقعة لمنع هجمات الرجة. 
- Joint Photographic Experts Group مجموعة محترفي التصوير المترابطة اختصاره JPEG. وهي مقياس ISO/ITU لتخزين الصور بالصيغة المضغوطة باستخدام تحويل التجيب المقطع ( di***ete cosine transform ) ، يمكن تحقيق نسبة ضغط بمعدل 1: 100 بنسبة ضياع كبيرة للمعلومات ، أو نسبة ضغط بمعدل 1 : 20 بنسبة ضياع قليلة . 2- الرسوم المخزنة كملف بصيغة JPEG 
- JIT المترجم الفوري المقصود بالمترجم الفوري هو ترجمة البرنامج في لحظة تشغيله. وهي التقنية التي تستخدمها لغة Java و لغات تقنية NET. 
- Java ****** لغة البرمجة جافا سكريبت لغة البرمجة جافا سكريبت 
- Java Application Programming Interface واجهة برمجة تطبيقات الجافا هي طريقة تحدد الكيفية التي يكتب بها المبرمج التطبيقات بالوصول إلى الفئات classes والطرق methods التي تُؤدى بواسطتها المهام التي تقوم بإرجاع معلومات بعد اكتمال أدائها.نحن باستطاعتنا أن نبرمج كل جزء نحتاجه لننشئ برامج بالجافا. ولكن معظم المبرمجين يستفيدون من الفئات الجاهزة في مكتبة فئات الجافا java classes libraries. وهي ما يطلق عليها مسمى: واجهة برمجة تطبيقات الجافا Java Application Programming Interface. وهي عبارة عن مجموعة كبيرة من مكونات ( فئات و كائنات ) برامج جاهزة والتي تقدم العديد من الإمكانيات المفيدة . مثل عرض واجهة المستخدم الرسومية GUI . قسمت الـJava API إلى مجموعة من المكتبات على حسب الفئات والواجهات; هذه المكتبات تعرف بالرزم packages 
- Java API واجهة برمجة تطبيقات الجافا هي طريقة تحدد الكيفية التي يكتب بها المبرمج التطبيقات بالوصول إلى الفئات classes والطرق methods التي تُؤدى بواسطتها المهام التي تقوم بإرجاع معلومات بعد اكتمال أدائها.نحن باستطاعتنا أن نبرمج كل جزء نحتاجه لننشئ برامج بالجافا. ولكن معظم المبرمجين يستفيدون من الفئات الجاهزة في مكتبة فئات الجافا java classes libraries. وهي ما يطلق عليها مسمى: واجهة برمجة تطبيقات الجافا Java Application Programming Interface. وهي عبارة عن مجموعة كبيرة من مكونات ( فئات و كائنات ) برامج جاهزة والتي تقدم العديد من الإمكانيات المفيدة . مثل عرض واجهة المستخدم الرسومية GUI . قسمت الـJava API إلى مجموعة من المكتبات على حسب الفئات والواجهات; هذه المكتبات تعرف بالرزم packages 
- Java لغة الجافا لغة برمجة ابتكرت بواسطة شركة صن Sun Microsystems في عام 1995، ثم ما لبثت الشركة أن أطلقت إمكانيات تفاعلية جديدة للويب على الفور. لغة الجافا هي لغة برمجة عليا high-level-language صممت خصيصاً لتستخدم في البيئة الموزعة للإنترنت distributed environment. صممت لتحمل نفس مفهوم لغة الـ C++ والذي يقوم على مبدأ البرمجة الكائنية object-oriented-programming. 
- Japan Fifth Generation Machines آلات (حواسب) الجيل الخامس اليابانية




KWIC كلمة دليلية بالسياق . منهجية بحث آلية تنشئ فهارس لنصوص أو عناوين الوثيقة. يتم تخزين كل كلمة مفتاحية مع جزء من النص المحيط بها ، وغالباً ما يكون هذا الجزء الكلمة أو الجملة التي تسبق أو تلي الكلمة المفتاحية. 
- KSR Terminal طرفية لوحة مفاتيح مرسلة / مستقبلة اختصاره KSR Terminal. وهي نوع طرفيات تقبل دخل من لوحة المفاتيح فقط وتستخدم طابعة داخلية لإظهار دخل لوحة المفاتيح والبيانات الواردة إلى الطرفية 
- KSR لوحة مفاتيح مرسلة / مستقبلة
- KSDS مجموعة بيانات متسلسلة حسب المفتاح
- KSAM أسلوب الوصول التتابعي ذو المفاتيح 
- KOPS ألف عملية في الثانية
- Knowledge-based System النظام الذي يعتمد على المعرفة برنامج تطبيقي يستطيع اتخاذ القرار أو حل المشاكل في مجال معين كالمجال الطبي أو المالي وذلك من خلال استخدام قواعد تحليل ومعرفة جرى تعريفها من قبل خبراء في هذا المجال . وتعمد النظام الخبير على مكونين أساسيين هما قاعدة المعرفة ومحرك لبناء الربط اللازم .كذلك يستخدم أدوات إضافية مثل واجهة للمستخدم وتسهيلات شرح مما يمكن النظام من شرح وتبرير حساباته بإضافة إلى سماح إلى المطورين من فحص هذا النظام على نظام التشغيل . 
- Knowledge Robot إنسان المعرفة الآلي اختصاره Knowbot. وهو برنامج 
- Knowledge Representation تمثيل المعارف منهجية تشكيل قواعد هيكلية اتخاذ القرار في النظام الخبير. غالباً تأخذ شكل مجموعة من عبارات IF – THEN 
- Knowledge Engineer مهندس معارف عالم الحواسب الذي يبني النظام الخبير بترجمة البيانات المطلوبة إلى برنامج بعد تحصيلها 
- Knowledge Domain نطاق المعرفة مجال الخبرة الذي يكرس من أجله النظام الخبير 
- Knowledge Base قاعدة المعرفة شكل قواعد البيانات المستخدمة في الأنظمة الخبيرة التي تحوي تجمع معارف الخبراء البشريين في حقل خاص. قدرة المحاكمة أو طرق حل المشاكل التي يستخدمها المختصون محتواة في محرك الاستدلال الذي يشكل جزءً هاماً من النظام الخبير 
- Knowledge Acquisition اكتساب المعرفة اكتساب المعرفة 
- Knowbot إنسان المعرفة الآلي اختصاره Knowbot. وهو برنامج 
- Knokout فصل / ضربة حاسمة أو قاضية فصل / ضربة حاسمة أو قاضية 
- Kludge مهلهل: حاسوب كثير العطب مهلهل: حاسوب كثير العطب 
- Kit طقم 
- KIPS ألف تعليمة في الثانية اختصاره kips - Kiosk كشك 
- Kinesis Ergonomic Keyboard لوحة مفاتيح ذات خاصية حركية هندسية لوحة مفاتيح مصممة إنسانياً للحماية من إصابات العمل [ خاصة في أوتار الأيدي ] المتكررة 
- Kilobyte كيلوبايت كيلوبايت 
- Kilobits per Second كيلوبت في الثانية كيلوبت في الثانية 
- Kilobit كيلوبت 
- Kilo Operations Per Second ألف عملية في الثانية اختصاره KOPS 
- Kilo Instructions Per Second ألف تعليمة في الثانية اختصاره kips. 
- Kilo Cycle ألف دورة ألف دورة 
- Kilo كيلو 
- Killer Application التطبيق القاتل 1 – التطبيق الواسع الانتشار والكبير الشعبية لدرجة أنه يساهم في زيادة مبيعات أنظمة التشغيل التي كتب من أجلها. 
- Killer App التطبيق القاتل التطبيق القاتل 
- Kill File ملف القتل على الإنترنت ، مصطلح مستخدم للإشارة إلى بعض عملاء البريد الإلكتروني والمجموعات الإخبارية التي تمكن المستخدم من حجب أو تصفية الرسائل أو المقاولات الآتية من أشخاص معين لا يريد المستخدم التعامل معهم أو السماع منهم . 
- Kill قتل . إيقاف عملية في برنامج أو نظام التشغيل. 
- KHz كيلوهيرتز كيلوهيرتز 
- Keywords كلمات أساسية أو غنية بالمعلومات Keyword-in-con**** 
- Keyword-in-con**** كلمة دليلية بالسياق اختصاره KWIC. منهجية بحث آلية تنشئ فهارس لنصوص أو عناوين الوثيقة. يتم تخزين كل كلمة مفتاحية مع جزء من النص المحيط بها ، وغالباً ما يكون هذا الجزء الكلمة أو الجملة التي تسبق أو تلي الكلمة المفتاحية. 
- Keyword كلمة مفتاح / كلمة دليلية 1- في قواعد البيانات: كلمة مميزة أو رمز يخزن في حقل مفتاحي ويستخدم للقيام بعمليات الفرز أو البحث في السجلات. 
- Keystroke ضربة المفتاح عملية الضغط على مفتاح ما لإدخال رمز أو تفعيل تعليمة في برنامج. تقاس فعالية وسهولة بعض التطبيقات بعدد ضربات المفاتيح اللازمة لأداء هذه العمليات 
- Keystation Console Operator مشغل عارضة تحكم لمحطة مفاتيح مشغل عارضة تحكم لمحطة مفاتيح 
- Keyspace حيز مفتاحي حيز مفتاحي 
- Keypunch مثقب بلوحة المفاتيح 
- Keypad لويحة المفاتيح / لوحة المفاتيح العددية / لوحة الأرقام جزء من لوحة المفاتيح توضع على الجانب اليميني ويشبة لوحة مفاتيح الآلة الحاسبة يستخدم الإدخال الأرقام (0-9) ويحوي مفاتيح الإشارة إلى عمليات الضرب والقسمة والجمع والطرح. في لوحات مفاتيح حواسب أبل تحوي هذه اللوحة مفتاح Clear لحذف الرموز .قد تلعب بعض هذه المفاتيح وظائف مختلفة مثل حركة الأسهم ،التدريج، ومهام التحرير وذلك حسب حالة المفتاح Key Num Lock 
- Keying تزرير تزرير 
- Keyer مبرقة مبرقة 
- Keyed Sequential Access Method أسلوب الوصول التتابعي ذو المفاتيح أسلوب الوصول التتابعي ذو المفاتيح 
- Keycap غطاء المفتاح الجزء البلاستيكي الذي يعرف المفاتيح في لوحة المفاتيح. 
- Keyboard-to-Tape Data Entry System نظام ادخال البيانات من لوحة المفاتيح إلى الشريط المغناطيسي نظام ادخال البيانات من لوحة المفاتيح إلى الشريط المغناطيسي 
- Keyboard Time Out لوحة مفاتيح تُقفل آليا لوحة مفاتيح تُقفل آليا 
- Keyboard Terminal طرفية ذات لوحة مفاتيح طرفية ذات لوحة مفاتيح 
- Keyboard Template قالب لوحة المفاتيح قطعة من البلاستيك أو الورق المقوى توضع فوق أو بجانب المفاتيح الوظيفية مبينة الوظائف المسندة لبعض المفاتيح 
- Keyboard Shortcut اختصار لوحة المفاتيح مفتاح أو توليفة من المفاتيح تقوم عند الضغط عليها بتنفيذ أمر معين أو تشغيل تطبيق معين. 
- Keyboard Send/Receive Terminal طرفية لوحة مفاتيح مرسلة / مستقبلة اختصاره KSR Terminal. وهي نوع طرفيات تقبل دخل من لوحة المفاتيح فقط وتستخدم طابعة داخلية لإظهار دخل لوحة المفاتيح والبيانات الواردة إلى الطرفية 
- Keyboard Send/Receive Set لوحة مفاتيح مرسلة / مستقبلة لوحة مفاتيح مرسلة / مستقبلة 
- Keyboard Repeat تكرار لوحة المفاتيح ميزة في لوحة المفاتيح التي تكرر ضربة المفتاح إذا استمر الضغط على المفتاح أطول من المعتاد. 
- Keyboard Punch مثقبة بلوحة مفاتيح مثقبة بلوحة مفاتيح 
- Keyboard Processor معالج لوحة المفاتيح معالج لوحة المفاتيح 
- Keyboard Printer طابعة ذات لوحة مفاتيح طابعة ذات لوحة مفاتيح 
- Keyboard Lockout قفل لوحة المفاتيح قفل لوحة المفاتيح 
- Keyboard Layout توضع لوحة المفاتيح هي الطريقة التي تم بها وضع المفاتيح المستخدمة في لوحة مفاتيح معينة ، ولذلك عدة خواص مثل عدد الأزرار [ 101 هو العدد النظامي ] وتنظيمها 0 بعض الأمثلة الخاصة تستخدم توصيفات مختلفة وقد تسمح للمستخدم بتنظيم المفاتيح حسب الأحرف وفقاً لرغبته 
- Keyboard Function Keys مفاتيح وظيفية للوحة المفاتيح مفاتيح وظيفية للوحة المفاتيح 
- Keyboard Enhancer محسن لوحة المفاتيح البرنامج الذي يعرض ضربات المفاتيح عندما يتم الضغط عليها ، ويستخدم لإعادة تعريف مفاتيح محددة ، كما يساعد على إنشاء وتخزين مجموعات ماكرو معرفة بضربات المفاتيح ، أو حركات الماوس ، أو خيارات القائمة ، أو التعليمات الأخرى التي تسند فيما بعد إلى المفاتيح 
-Keyboard Controller متحكم لوحة المفاتيح المعالج الصغري الموضوع في لوحة المفاتيح بحيث تكون وظيفته الأساسية هي الانتظار والإشعار بالضغط على مفتاح ما 
- Keyboard Control Keys مفاتيح التحكم بلوحة المفاتيح مفاتيح التحكم بلوحة المفاتيح 
- Keyboard Computer حاسوب ذو لوحة مفاتيح تزويد حاسوب ذو لوحة مفاتيح تزويد 
- Keyboard Classes فئات لوحة المفاتيح فئات لوحة المفاتيح 
- Keyboard Buffer دارئ لوحة المفاتيح حجم صغير من ذاكرة النظام التي تخزن الرموز الأحدث كتابة ، تستخدم هذه الذاكرة لتخزين الرموز التي لم تتم معالجتها بعد 
- Keyboard لوحة مفاتيح تستخدم لوحة المفاتيح لإدخال البيانات والتعليمات إلى جهاز الحاسوب. ولقد تطورت لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة بجهاز الحاسوب منذ ظهورها معه، وذلك من ناحية الشكل وعدد المفاتيح .يوجد عدة أنواع للوحات المفاتيح القياسية منها: 
- Key-word Encoding تشفير بالكلمات الدليلية تشفير بالكلمات الدليلية 
- Key-Verify مراجعة ثقب البطاقة مراجعة ثقب البطاقة 
- Key-to-Tape مفتاح شريط مفتاح شريط 
- Key-to-Disk Unit وحدة المفتاح إلى القرص وحدة المفتاح إلى القرص 
- Key-to-Disk Shared Processor System نظام بمعالج مشترك ذو مفتاح قرصي نظام بمعالج مشترك ذو مفتاح قرصي 
- Key-to-Disk مفتاح إلى قرص مفتاح إلى قرص 
- Key-Sequenced Data Set مجموعة بيانات متسلسلة حسب المفتاح مجموعة بيانات متسلسلة حسب المفتاح 
- Key-***** الصورة المفتاح الصورة المفتاح 
- Key-Driven جهاز يشغل بلوحة مفاتيح جهاز يشغل بلوحة مفاتيح 
- Key Verification التأكد من هوية المفتاح التأكد من هوية المفتاح 
- Key Transformation تحويل مفتاح تحويل مفتاح 
- Key Station محطة مفاتيح محطة مفاتيح 
- Key Sort فرز المفاتيح في قواعد البيانات تطلق على عملية الفرز التي تجري على عدة حقول مفاتيح بهدف ترتيب سجلاتهم المرافقة . ويسمى أيضا Tag Sort 
- Key Sequence تسلسل مفاتيح 
- Key Recovery إستعادة المفتاح إستعادة المفتاح 
- Key Punching الضغط على مفتاح الضغط على مفتاح 
- Key In إدخال إدخال المعلومات إلى الحاسوب بطبعها على لوحة مفاتيح الحاسوب. 
- Key Field حقل المفتاح حقل في بناء السجل أو صفة للجدول العلائقي المصمم كجزء من المفتاح. يمكن الدلالة على أي حقل لتحسين أو تبسيط كفاءة العمليات المحسنة والأوامر المسترجعة 
- Key E***ow المفتاح المودع طريقة تشفير يكون فيها مفتاح التشفير موجوداً لدى طرف ثالث مخول من قبل وكالة حكومية بحيث تستطيع الحكومة فك تشفير أية رسالة 
- Key Entry إدخال بالمفاتيح إدخال بالمفاتيح 
- Key Compresion ضغط المفاتيح ضغط المفاتيح 
- Key Combination ثنائي المفتاح ثنائي المفتاح 
- Key Code شيفرة المفتاح رمز وحيد يتم إسناده إلى مفتاح خاص في لوحة مفاتيح الحاسوب ليشير إلى المفتاح الذي تم الضغط عليه أو تحريره ، وهو مميز خاص للمفتاح نفسه ولا يتغير مهما كان الحرف، الرقم أو الرمز الناتج عن استخدامه 
- Key مفتاح 
- Kerning إغلاق الفتحة إغلاق الفتحة 
- Kernel نواة نواة 
- Kern يعدل المسافات بين الاحرف / إقران يعدل المسافات بين الاحرف / إقران 
- Kermit بروتوكول كيرمت بروتوكول كيرمت 
- Kerberos بروتوكول كيربيروس بروتوكول كيربيروس 
- KCS ألف حرف في الثانية سرعة إرسال البيانات من وإلى بعض الواحدات المساعدة في الحاسب الآلي 
- Kc ألف دورة ألف دورة 
- Kbyte كيلوبايت كيلوبايت 
- Kbps كيلوبت في الثانية كيلوبت في الثانية 
- Kbit كيلوبت 
- KB كيلو بايت كيلو بايت في الثانية ( 1000 بايت في الثانية ) 
- k كيلوبايت / كيلو




My Two Cents سنتان تعبير يستخدم بشكل غير رسمي في مقالات المجموعات الإخبارية وفي خدمات مراسلة أخرى على الانترنت للتعبير على أن المقالة الحالية هي مساهمة صاحبها في نقاش بدأ منذ قترة وما زال مستمراً . 
- MV رؤية الآلة هي مقدرة الحاسوب على الرؤية (النظر ). يستعمل نظام الرؤية بالحاسوب واحدة أو أكثر من كاميرات الفيديو ، ومحول من إشارات تماثلية إلى إشارات رقمية (analog-to-digital conversion) و معالج للإشارة الرقمية (digital signal processing ) . 
- Musical Instrument Digital Interface ميدى بروتوكول خاص بتبادل البيانات بين مؤلفي الموسيقى والحاسبات. MID هو الامتداد الخاص بهذا النوع من الملفات والذي يعرف ملفات MIDI وهذا النوع من الملفات اصبح من المعتاد استخدامه بكثرة فى صفحات الإنترنت لصغر حجمها عن المسجلة من أجهزة حقيقية. ومع ذلك فان الصوت الاصطناعي من ملفات MIDI ليس مبسط تنسيقيا.(فهو ينزع ليكون مثل the Alvin & the Chipmunks Orchestra.) 
- MultiUser Dungeon ألعاب MUD وهي بيئة لعب خيالية على الانترنت يمكن فيها لعدد من المستخدمين أن يقوموا بأداء أدوار شخصيات معينة وأن يتفاعلوا فيما بينهم . تدعى أيضاً : multiuser simulation environment . 
- Multiply Field حقل نتيجة عمليةالضرب 
- Multiplexing ارسال تعاقبي متعدد هو جهاز تراسل للمعطيات أو تقنية يستقبل في الادخال عدة وصلات بطيئة الدفق ليجمعها في وصلة واحدة في الاخراج تكون عالية الدفق.وهناك عدة تقنيات منها التي تعتمد على الوحدات الزمنية ومنها التي تعتمد على نطاقات للترددات بتقسيم نطاق واسع الى عدة نطاقات. 
- Multimedia Card بطاقة الوسائط المتعددة 
- Multimedia مالتى ميديا استخدام اكثر من وسط لنقل المعلومات ففي عالم الحاسبات فان تقنية دمج الصوت و الصورة تعود إلى استخدام أي مجموعة من النصوص مع صور كاملة الألوان و جرافيك و فيديو و حركة و صوت . 
- Multicast Backbone العمود الفقري المتعدد القوالب طريقة سريعة جدا للنقل فى نفس الوقت واحد للعديد من مواقع الإنترنت لغرض إذاعة الصوت والصورة مثل ما يحدث فى الحفلات الموسيقية التي تبث على الهواء 
- Multi media الوسائط المتعددة الوسائط المتعددة هي الوسائط التي توصل الصوت والصورة الى مستخدم الكمبيوتر. مثل كرت الشاشة وكرت الصوت..الخ. 
- MUD ألعاب MUD وهي بيئة لعب خيالية على الانترنت يمكن فيها لعدد من المستخدمين أن يقوموا بأداء أدوار شخصيات معينة وأن يتفاعلوا فيما بينهم . تدعى أيضاً : multiuser simulation environment . 
- MSIL لغة الالة الخاصة بمايكروسوفت وهي لغة الالة الجديدة الخاصة بمايكروسوفت والتي تستخدمها في لغات البرمجة المعتمدة على تقنية NET. 
- MPEG إم بى إي جى نوع قياس لضغط الملفات الصوتية و الفيلمية إلى تنسيق جذاب ليمكن تحميلها أو حتى تدفقها عبر الإنترنت .تعد ملفات MPEG فى الغالب اصغر حجما من ملفات QuickTime او VideoWindows لذلك فان كفاءتها ليست دائما جيدة . 
- MP3 إم بى 3 نوع جديد من M‎PEG (الطبقة الثالثة ) تعد قياس جديد لضغط الملفات الصوتية فهى قادرة على الضغط بنسبة 1:10 بدون فقدان ملحوظة كفاءة الصوت .العيب الوحيد فى استخدام هذا الأسلوب هو أن mp3 تحتاج الى حل شفرتها عند استرجاعها و إعادة تشغيلها و هذا يتم فعله باستخدام برامج مثل WinAmp أو winplay3 و هذا يحتاج الى حاسبات ذات كفاءة قوية مثل Pentium 100 و على الأقل 16 ميجا بايت من الذاكرة و باستخدام حاسب أقوم و ابطا يمكنك تشغيل mp3 و لكن بكفاءة اقل . 
- Mouse الفأرة عبارة عن جهاز له أخيرة موجودة أسفله. وعند تحريك الفأرة على سطح مستوي تقوم دوائر حساسة Sensors بداخله بقياس حركة الفأرة في الإتجاهات المختلفة. وترسل الفأرة إشارات للحاسوب تشير إلى التغير في موضع الفأرة. ويستجيب الحاسوب لهذه الإشارات عن طريق تحريك مؤشر مرئي (يكون غالبا عبارة عن رأس سهم) على الشاشة. 
- Motherboard اللوحة الأم هي اللوحة الرئيسية في جهاز الكمبيوتر والتي يتم تركيب كافة الدوائر والمكونات عليها. 
- Mosaic موزايك أول متصفح لشبكة الإنترنت من platform و الانتشار العظيم للإنترنت بدء منذ استخدام Mosaic و الذي وفر الألوان و الجرافيك و الكثير من الإمكانيات الأخرى و التي كانت في السابق تتعامل مع النصوص فقط . 
- Monitor Size حجم الشاشة يقاس حجم الشاشة بطول قطرها بالبوصة. وتظهر الصور غالباعلى الشاشة على مساحة العرض Viewing Area أقل قليلا من حجمها الفعلي. والأحجام القياسية الشهيرة للشاشات هي 17 بوصة، 21 بوصة، 15 بوصة أو 14 بوصة. 
- Monitor Resolution دقة الشاشة وتعبر عن درجة وضوح المطبوعات والصور على شاشة العرض. 
- Monitor شاشة الحاسوب تعتبر شاشة العرض من الأجهزة الملحقة الهامة التي ينبغى تواجدها عند التعامل مع الحاسوب. فبالرغم من أنه يمكن الإستغناء عن الطابعة والإسطوانات والبطاقات التوسعية Expansion Cards فإنه لايمكن الاستغناء عن شاشة العرض فبدونها لايتمكن مستخدم الجهاز من رؤية نواتج حساباته أو حتى الأخطاء الإملائية في البيانات المدخلة إلى الجهاز.
- Modulo باقي القسمة عملية حسابية ينتج عنها باقي القسمة على رقم معين 
- Modulation Factor عامل التضمين 
- Modulation تعديل التعديل هو اضافة البيانات والمعلومات إلى موجات حاملة الكترونية أو بصرية. فيمكن تطبيق التعديل في التيار المباشر والتيار المتردد والاشارات البصرية. فاشارات موروس تستخدم اشارات ثنائية رقمية شبيهه باشارات الحواسب الآلية في عصرنا. وفي موجات الراديو والاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية فإن التيار الغالب هو التيار المتردد. 
- Moderator الوسيط الوسيط الذي يحدد أي المقالات يمكن أن توزع على المجموعة كلها. 
- Moderated List قائمة الوسيط مجموعات إخبارية أو قوائم بريدية حيث تذهب المقالات أولا إلى شخص فردى والذي يعمل كوسيط ويجب أن يوافق على الموضوع قبل أن يوزع على المجموعات الإخبارية أو القوائم البريدية 
- Modem مودم وحدة تستخدم فى التوصيل بين أجهزة حاسبات بعضها ببعض باستخدام خط تليفوني 
- Mnemonic مختصر تعبير يستخدم في لغات البرمجة ليشير إلى مصطلح إو أختصار ما سهل تذكره 
- MMX إم إم إكس تكـنولوجيا جـديدة طـورت بواسطة شركة Intel و التي تطور *​

_يتابــــــــــــــــــــع​_


----------



## ipraheem makram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة لمصطلحات الكمبيوتر (ارجو من المشرفين التثبيت)*

*- MMC بطاقة الوسائط المتعددة 
- ML نطاق / لغة معالج * النطاق ml : نطاق جغرافي رئيسي على شبكة الإنترنت يحدد بأن هذا العنوان موجود في مالي. * لغة معالج : لغة برمجية للتحكم بالآنسان الآلي . 
- MK النطاق mk نطاق جغرافي رئيسي على شبكة الإنترنت يحدد بأن هذا العنوان موجود في مقدونيا. 
- Mission Factor عامل مهمة 
- Mirror Site الموقع المرآة أحد مواقع الإف تي بي FTP والذي يحتوى على نسخة طبق الأصل من الملفات فى موقع أخر. المواقع المشهورة تطور مواقع عاكسة mirror لكي يتمكن عدد كبير من المستخدمين من الوصول لهذه الملفات وافضل استخدام لـbandwidth هو الموقع العاكس الأقرب لموقعك الجغرافي. 
- Mips مليون تعليمة في الثانية أختصار لـ Million Instructions Per Second لقياس عدد التعليمات التي يمكن للكمبيوتر تنفيذها في الثانية الواحدة 
- MIP Mapping الكثير في القليل مقابلة حسب تقنية MIP : اختصار للعبارة Multum in Parvo Mapping ، وهي عبارة لاتينية تعني الكثير في القليل ، وهي شكل من أشكال المقابلة حيث يتم حساب المظهر العام لصورة ما عن بعد ويستخدم الناتج كغلاف نسيج. 
- Minor Control Change انقطاع الترتيب في المستوى الأدنى أو تغير الضبط الأصغر في آلة تبويب البطاقات المثقبة ، عملية إيقاف التلقيم والبدء بالدورات الصغرى لتتبع الاختلاف في بيانات الضبط الأصغر بين بطاقة واحدة وبقية البطاقات . 
- Miniport Driver مشغلات المنفذ الصغير مشغلات تحوي معلومات خاصة بجهاز معين تقوم بعملية اتصال مع مشغلات منافذ مستقلة عن الأجهزة والتي بدورها تقوم بالاتصال مع النظام. 
- Minimum Latency Code برمجة ذات زمن انجاز أدنى برمجة تقلل مفعول تعويق تنقيل المعطيات أو التعليمات بين الذاكرة والوحدات الأخرى . 
- Minimum Access Coding برمجة الحد الأدني للوصول أسلوب تقني في برمجة الجهاز الحاسب من أجل تخفيض زمن التوصل للحد الأدنى . 
- Minimum Access Code شفرة الحد الأدني للوصول نظام ترميز يخفض – إلى الحد الأدنى – الزمن المطلوب لاسترجاع وحدة بيانات من داخل ذاكرة الحاسب الآلي . 
- Minimize تصغير إخفاء النافذة الموجودة على الشاشة واستبدالها بأيقونة أو بإطار اسمي يحل محلها للدلالة عليها . 
- Minimally Connected موصول بالحد الأدني نظام توصيلات مُقيد بالمقادير المتغيرة للبيانات الداخلة والمعلومات الخارجة . 
- Minicomputer حاسوب آلي صغير أحد أنواع الحواسب الآلية وهي غالبا أكبر حجما من الحواسب الشخصية وتستطيع اجراء عمليات المعالجة لأكثر من مستخدم واحد. واذا كنت من أحد مستخدمي نظام الحاسب الآلي الصغير، فإنك تستعمل حاسوب طرفي terminal من أجل ادخال الطلبات ورؤية النتائج. 
- MIME مايم الملفات المرفقة بالرسائل الإلكترونية وتشمل الملفات الغير نصية مثل الجرافيك ، الجداول الحسابية أو الصوتية. 
- MIDI ميدى بروتوكول خاص بتبادل البيانات بين مؤلفي الموسيقى والحاسبات. MID هو الامتداد الخاص بهذا النوع من الملفات والذي يعرف ملفات MIDI وهذا النوع من الملفات اصبح من المعتاد استخدامه بكثرة فى صفحات الإنترنت لصغر حجمها عن المسجلة من أجهزة حقيقية. ومع ذلك فان الصوت الاصطناعي من ملفات MIDI ليس مبسط تنسيقيا.(فهو ينزع ليكون مثل the Alvin & the Chipmunks Orchestra.) 
- Microsoft Intermediate Language لغة الالة الخاصة بمايكروسوفت وهي لغة الالة الجديدة الخاصة بمايكروسوفت والتي تستخدمها في لغات البرمجة المعتمدة على تقنية NET. 
- Microsoft الشركة ميكروسوفت 
- Microprocessor معالج 
- Micropayment الدفعات الصغيرة عبر إنترنت عبارة عن نمط تجاري هدفه جني الأرباح من خلال تقديم خدمة الدفع مقابل المشاهدة (pay-per-view )، سواء كان ذلك للصفحات، أو للروابط، أو لخدمات إنترنت المختلفة . 
- Microcomputer الحاسوب الآلي الدقيق تجدها غالبا في المنزل أو في الشركات الصغيرة. كلفة الحاسوب الآلي الدقيق يصل أحيانا إلى ألفين دولار ومعالجه يقوم بـ200 مليون عملية في كل ثانية. الحاسب الشخصي الذي تستعمله قد يكون قائم بحد ذاته أو متصل بحواسب آلية أخرى لكي تستفيد من البيانات والبرمجيات المتاحة للمستخدمين الآخرين. ولكن على الرغم من أن بعض الحواسب الشخصية متصلة بحواسب آخرى، إلا إنها تقوم بعمليات المعالجة بنفسها ولنفسها فقط. هناك أشكال وأحجام متعددة ومختلفة للحواسب الشخصية 
- Mi.us النطاق mi.us نطاق جغرافي رئيسي على شبكة الإنترنت يحدد بأن هذا العنوان موجود في ولاية ميشيغان في الولايات المتحدة الأميريكية . 
- Mi.us النطاق mi.us نطاق جغرافي رئيسي على شبكة الإنترنت يحدد بأن هذا العنوان موجود في ولاية ميشيغان في الولايات المتحدة الأميريكية . 
- Message Authentication Code شيفرة للتأكد من صحة سلامة هوية الرسالة 
- Menu Option خيار قائمة قائمة تعرض لك مجموعة من الأوامر أو الخيارات. 
- Menu Item عنصر قائمة هو سطر أو خيار موجود في قائمة معينة 
- Menu قائمة قائمة تعرض لك مجموعة من الأوامر أو الخيارات. 
- Memory Stick ذاكرة التثبيت 
- Memory Card بطاقة الذاكرة بطاقة الذاكرة ويطلق عليه أحيانا بطاقة الذاكرة الوماضة Flash Memory Card أو بطاقة التخزين Storage Card عبارة عن وسط صغير للتخزين يستخدم لتخزين البيانات مثل النصوص والصور والأصوات وملفات الفيديو على أجهزة حاسوبية صغيرة قابلة للنقل. 
- Memory ذاكرة المكان الذي يحوي البيانات التي تنتظر أن يتم معالجتها 
- Megabyte ميجا بايت لقياس سعة البيانات ---- ملايين من البايت أو آلاف من الكيلو بايت وهى وحدة القياس المتداولة والمعروفة لقياس مساحة الذاكرة العاملة في الحاسب مثل 16 ميجا بايت كان من المعتاد أن تعتبر سعة كافية ولكن الآن نظرا لزيادة حجم البرامج اصبح الاحتياج لاستخدام 32 أو 64 ميجا بايت 
- Mean Time Between Failure الزمن المتوسط بين حالات التعطل 
- MBONE العمود الفقري المتعدد القوالب اختصار لـMulticast Backbone 
- Master Program File ملف البرنامج الرئيسي 
- Master File الملف الرئيسي 
- Mass Storage File ملف وحدة تخزين ذات سعة كبيرة 
- Major Key المفتاح الرئيس في سجل 
- Main***** حاسوب آلي رئيسي حواسب آلية ضخمة وسريعة وباهظة الثمن وتستعمل من قبل الشركات الكبيرة والحكومات من أجل توفير تخزين مركزي للبيانات الضخمة ولمعالجتها ولادارتها. وعمل الحواسب الرئيسية قريب من عمل الحواسب الصغيرة في إنها تقوم بعمليات المعالجة لأكثر من مستخدم واحد الذين يدخلون طلبات المعالجة للبيانات من خلال الحاسوب الطرفي. ولكن الحاسوب الرئيسي يخدم عدد أكبر من المستخدمين. ولأنها تعالج بيانات ضخمة فإن الحواسب الرئيسية لديها أكثر من معالج واحد. أحد هذه المعالجات يتحكم في مجمل العمليات ويديرها. ومعالج آخر يتحكم في عمليات الاتصال مع كل المستخدمين الذين يطلبون معالجة البيانات. ومعالج ثالث يجد البيانات المطلوبة من قبل المستخدم. 
- Mailing List القائمة البريدية قائمة بأسماء المستخدمين الذين سيحصلون على نسخ من معلومات لموضوعات خاصة والتي توزع بانتظام من خلال البريد الإلكتروني وبرنامج خادم البريد الإلكتروني مثل برنامج Listserv يقوم باستلام مقالات للنشر ويقوم بتوزيعها على المشتركين بالخدمة. 
- Magnetic Tape File Check تدقيق ملف لشريط ممغنط 
- Magnetic Strip File ملف شريط ممغنط 
- Magnetic Film Storage تخزين فيلم ممغنط 
- Magnetic Film فيلم ممغنط 
- Magnetic Disk File ملف بيانات على قرص ممغنط 
- Magnetic Disk File ملف بيانات على قرص ممغنط 
- MacTCP ماك تى سى بى أحد البرامج النفعيه الذي يحتوى على نظام التشغيل الخاص بأجهزة Macintosh والذي يمنح TCP/IP لهذه الأجهزة لتتمكن من الاتصال بالإنترنت 
- Macromedia ماكرو ميديا شركة رائدة في مجال تطوير وتسويق برامج تقنية دمج الصوت والصورة (Multimedia) برامج الجرافيك والفيديو وتشمل برامج Director و Freehand ويستخدمهم اكثر من اثنان ونصف مليون مستخدم برضاء تام. ومن أهم منتجاتهم التي تستخدم على شبكة الإنترنت برنامج Shockwave والذي يضغط الملفات المصنوعة باستخدام المنتجات الأخرى لتعرض بنجاح شديد على مواقع الشبكة 
- Macintosh Operating System نظام تشغيل الماكنتوش هو الاسم الذي حمله نظام التشغيل الرئيسي لحواسب ماكنتوش ابتداء من الإصدار 7.5 عام 1994 . 
- Macintosh ماكنتوش هو الاسم الذي حمله نظام التشغيل الرئيسي لحواسب ماكنتوش ابتداء من الإصدار 7.5 عام 1994 . 
- Machine – Dependant معتمد على الآلة برنامج أو جهاز مرتبط بآلة معينة لا يمكنه العمل على أية آلة مختلفة . 
- Machine – Check Interrupts توقف ( اتقطاع مفاجئ ) توقف [ انقطاع مفاجئ ] نتيجة اكتشاف خطأ من قبل دارات التدقيق . 
- Machine – Available Time الزمن المتيسر لاستعمال الجهاز الحاسب بطريقة سليمة الزمن المتيسر لاستعمال الجهاز الحاسب بطريقة سليمة 
- Machine Vision رؤية الآلة اختصاره MV. هي مقدرة الحاسوب على الرؤية (النظر ). يستعمل نظام الرؤية بالحاسوب واحدة أو أكثر من كاميرات الفيديو ، ومحول من إشارات تماثلية إلى إشارات رقمية (analog-to-digital conversion) و معالج للإشارة الرقمية (digital signal processing ) . 
- Machine Language لغة الآلة 
- Machine Independent مستقل عن الآلة / استقلالية آلية 1- مستقل عن الآلة : صفة تعطى للبرنامج أو لبعض الأجهزة الملحقة إذا كانت غير متعلقة بنوع الحاسب ويمكن أن تعمل على أنواع متعددة من الحواسب بدون أي تعديل أو مع القليل منه . 
- Machine Identification تعريف الآلة شيفرة تحدد هوية ومواصفات الحاسب يمكن للبرامج أن تقرأها وتميزها وتفهمها . 
- Machine Error خطأ الآلة خطأ الآلة : 
- Machine Cycle دورة الآلة / دورة المعالجة 1- دورة الآلة : 
- Machine Cognition معرفة أو إدراك بواسطة الجهاز الحاسب / هيئة أو مركبات تشكيل الحاسب 1- معرفة أو إدراك بواسطة الجهاز الحاسب : 
- Machine Code شيفرة الآلة 1- شفرة الآلة : 
- Machine Check مُراقبة تلقائية لوظائف الآلة مُراقبة تلقائية لوظائف الآلة 
- Machine Address عنوان آلى / عنوان مطلق 1- عنوان الآلة : 
- Mach ماك / ماخ 1- وحدة سرعة تعادل سرعة الصوت . 
- MacBinary البروتوكول MacBinary بروتوكول خاص بتبادل ونقل الملفات عبر حواسب ماكنتوش ، ويستخدم لتخزين ملفات ماكنتوش على حواسب من نوع آخر بدون فقدان لمعلومات الملفات . 
- Mac TCP تقنية Mac TCP توسيع لنظام التشغيل الخاص بأجهزة الماكنتوش يسمح لهم بالتعامل مع عائلة بروتوكولات . 
- Mac OS نظام تشغيل الماكنتوش 
- MAC Mode طريقة استخدام نظام تشغيل طريقة استخدام نظام تشغيل :حيث تستقدم الأشغال من محطات بعيدة وبعد ذلك تنفذ بطريقة تحادثية . 
- Mac Clone شبيه بالحاسب ماكنتوش نظام حاسبي مرخص له بتشغيل النظام والبرمجيات الخاصة بحواسب ماكنتوش . 
- MAC الحاسب ماكنتوش / التحكم بالوسائط المتعددة / شيفرة توثيق الرسائل 1-الحاسب ماكنتوش . 
- Ma النطاق ma نطاق جغرافي رئيسي على شبكة الإنترنت يحدد بأن هذا العنوان موجود في المغرب العربي 
- machine error خطأ آالي
- machine check interrupt تعطل آالى تعطل سببه خلل فى الاجهزة 
- machine learning تعلم الالة 
- machine dependent معتمد على نوع الاله 
- machine independent غير معتمد على نوع الاله 
- machine coad كود آلي




- NTFS نظام ملف NT اختصاره NTFS. هو نظام ملف لنظام التشغيل ويندوز NT. من خصائص هذا النظام هو الاعتمادية الكبيرة من أجل استرجاع النظام عند حدوث خلل به. ملفات الـNTFS لا يمكن الدخول عليها من خلال أنظمة التشغيل الأخرى مثل دوس Dos. 
- NT File System نظام ملف NT اختصاره NTFS. هو نظام ملف لنظام التشغيل ويندوز NT. من خصائص هذا النظام هو الاعتمادية الكبيرة من أجل استرجاع النظام عند حدوث خلل به. ملفات الـNTFS لا يمكن الدخول عليها من خلال أنظمة التشغيل الأخرى مثل دوس Dos. 
- Notebook حاسوب دفتري حاسوب دفتري 
- Normalization التسوية/التطبيع تحليل هياكل البيانات المعقدة إلى ملفات بسيطة او علاقات ويعتبر إسلوب في تحليل قواعد البيانات الارتباطية . 
- Nonvolatile Random-Access Memory ذاكرة وصول عشوائي دائمة ذاكرة وصول عشوائي بنظام بطارية مساندة لمنع فقدان البيانات في حال إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي . 
- Nonvolatile Memory ذاكرة دائمة ذاكرة تحتفظ بالبيانات المخزنة في حالة إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي عنها . 
- Non-Removeable Fixed-Media أوساط ثابتة غير قابلة للنقل أوساط ثابتة غير قابلة للنقل 
- Noise Killer مانع التشويش مانع التشويش 
- NGI انترنت الجيل المقبل انترنت الجيل المُقبل the Next Generation Internet-NGI التي انطلقت في الأول من تشرين أول/ أكتوبر -1997 هي مبادرة تشترك فيها عدة هيئات ومؤسسات؛ سعياً لمضاعفة السرعة الحالية للإنترنت 1000-100 مرة، ولإيجاد تقنيات تشبيك أقوى كثيرا من تلك الموجودة حالياً على الإنترنت. 
- Nexus نقطة تقاطع او توصيل نقطة في نظام حيث يقع التوصيل المشترك . 
- Next Generation Internet انترنت الجيل المقبل انترنت الجيل المُقبل the Next Generation Internet-NGI التي انطلقت في الأول من تشرين أول/ أكتوبر -1997 هي مبادرة تشترك فيها عدة هيئات ومؤسسات؛ سعياً لمضاعفة السرعة الحالية للإنترنت 1000-100 مرة، ولإيجاد تقنيات تشبيك أقوى كثيرا من تلك الموجودة حالياً على الإنترنت. 
- Network Management System نظام الادارة بالشبكة اختصاره NMS. برنامج يتحكم بالوصول إلى عناصر البيانات والموراد الموجودة في الشبكة . 
- Network Database قاعدة بيانات الشبكة قاعدة بيانات لكل عنصر أساسي فيها ملفه الخاص ، وتكون الملفات موصولة ببعضها بواسطة مؤشرات ويمكن الوصول إلى عنصر معين بواسطة اي ملف آخر متصل به وليس بواسطة مسلك محدد وحيد كما في قاعدة البيانات الهرمية . 
- Network Commnuications Control Facility تسهيل ضبط إتصالات شبكة اختصاره NCCF. برنامج يستعمل لمراقبة الشبكة وضبطها وتحسين عملها 
- Network Commnuications شبكة إتصالات مجموعة محطات مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض بموصلات متنوعة حيث ترسل الرسائل من محطة إلى اخرى وفي طريق إرسالها قد تمر خلال محطات اخرى متعددة . 
- Netscape Navigator نتسكيب نافيجيتور 
- Netizen مواطن انترنتي 1) هو أي مواطن يستخدم الانترنت من أجل نشر أو مناقشة الأفكار الاسياسية والاجتماعية 
- Netiquette السلوكيات المهذبة عند استخدام الإنترنت مشتقّ من التعبير الإنجليزي Net Etiquette 
- Net Etiquette السلوكيات المهذبة عند استخدام الإنترنت مشتقّ من التعبير الإنجليزي Net Etiquette 
- Net Citizen مواطن انترنتي 1) هو أي مواطن يستخدم الانترنت من أجل نشر أو مناقشة الأفكار الاسياسية والاجتماعية 
- NCCF تسهيل ضبط إتصالات الشبكة اختصاره NCCF. برنامج يستعمل لمراقبة الشبكة وضبطها وتحسين عملها 
- Network News Transfer Protocol NNTP بروتوكول نقل الاخبار عبر الشبكة. يسمح للمستخدم بالمشاركة في نقاشات على استمارات عامة تسمى Usenet





- Oscilloscope راسم الإشارة جهاز يستخدم في اختبار الأجهزة وكشف اعطالها، ويقوم بعرض الأشارة على أنبوب أشعة كاثودية. 
- OS نظام تشغيل اختصار OS. هو ذلك البرنامج الذي بعد ان يتم تحميله أوليا بالحاسوب بواسطة برنامج اقلاع Boot ،يقوم بعدها نظام التشغيل بإدارة جميع البرامج الأخرى بالحاسوب. وهذه "البرامج الأخرى" تسمى ببرامج تطبيقية application programs. وتستغل البرامج التطبيقية نظام التشغيل في طلب الخدمات من خلال واجهة برنامج تطبيقي معرف Application Program Interface. بالإضافة لذلك بإمكان المستخدمين التعامل مباشرة مع نظام التشغيل وذلك من خلال واجهة استخدام من مثل لغة الأوامر Command Language أو واجهة المستخدم الرسوميةGraphical user Interface. 
- Original Language لغة المصدر اللغة التي يكتب بها برنامج التطبيق الذي يلقن للجهاز الحاسب الذي يقوم بترجمته إلى لغة الهدف الأخير . 
- Optical Fibers ألياف بصرية هو عبارة عن الوسط والتقنية المستخدمة في عملية ارسال المعلومات والبيانات على هيئة نبضات ضوئية عبر أسلاك زجاجية أو بلاستيكية أو ليفية. فأسلاك الألياف البصرية تحمل بيانات أكثر من أسلاك الرصاص الاعتيادية وتعرضها قليل جدا للتدخل الكهرومغناطيسي. وحاليا فإن أغلب شركات الهاتف تستخدم الألياف البصرية في المكالمات الدولية. 
- Optical Display Keyboard لوحة مفاتيح الشاشة البصرية 
- Optical Communications إتصالات بصرية اتصالات الموجات الضوئية . 
- Optical Character Recognition التعرف الضوئي على الحروف 
- Optical bar-code Reader قارئ ضوئي لشفرة الأعمدة جهاز لقراءة البيانات بطريقة ضوئية وذلك عن طريق وضع البيانات بطريقة رمزية على المستندات بواسطة القلم او الحبر على ملصقات خاصة . 
- Operational Sign إشارة تشغيل دالة جبرية تلازم عنصر البيانات الرقمية لتبين إذا ما كان ذلك العنصر إيجابياً او سلبياً . 
- Operation Field حقل تعيين العملية 
- Operating System نظام تشغيل اختصار OS. هو ذلك البرنامج الذي بعد ان يتم تحميله أوليا بالحاسوب بواسطة برنامج اقلاع Boot ،يقوم بعدها نظام التشغيل بإدارة جميع البرامج الأخرى بالحاسوب. وهذه "البرامج الأخرى" تسمى ببرامج تطبيقية application programs. وتستغل البرامج التطبيقية نظام التشغيل في طلب الخدمات من خلال واجهة برنامج تطبيقي معرف Application Program Interface. بالإضافة لذلك بإمكان المستخدمين التعامل مباشرة مع نظام التشغيل وذلك من خلال واجهة استخدام من مثل لغة الأوامر Command Language أو واجهة المستخدم الرسوميةGraphical user Interface. 
- Operating Code Field حقل شيفرة التشغيل 
- Open System Architecture هيكلية الأنظمة المفتوحة هيكلية الأنظمة المفتوحة 
- Open Group المجموعة المفتوحة هي منظمة من أجل تعيير البرمجيات ويتكفل بها مجموعة من الشركات المزودة للبرمجيات. فالمجموعة المفتوحة تطور وتشجع على ايجاد معيار موحد لبرمجيات الواجهة الأمامية باستخدام التقنيات المطورة من أحدى الشركات المؤسسة للمجموعة 
- Open Database Connectivity وصل قواعد البيانات المفتوح اختصاره ODBC. هو معيار مفتوح ذو واجهة برمجة التطبيقات من أجل الدخول على قاعدة البيانات. اذن، فباستخدام جمل وصل قواعد البيانات المفتوح فإنك تستطيع الدخول على الملفات الموجودة على عدد من قواعد البيانات المختلفة من مثل أكسس وdBase وDB2. وبالاضافة إلى برمجيات وصل قواعد البيانات المفتوح، فأنت تحتاج إلى مشغل خاص لكل نوع من قواعد البيانات. الشركة الرئيسية المزودة لبرمجيات وصل قواعد البيانات المفتوح هي ميكروسوفت. 
- Open Buying Internet مواصفات الشراء المفتوح عبر الانترنت اختصاره OBI. وهى بنية خاصة أنشأتها جمعية تحمل الاسم ذاته وتقوم على مجموعة من الشركات وصممت هذه المواصفات لتسهيل التطبيق السريع لحلول التجارة الالكترونية القائمة على الانترنت للتوصيل الى منتجات وخدمات غير مباشرة قليلة التكلفة وكبيرة الحجم . 
- Open مفتوح يتم اطلاق اللفظة "مفتوح" على كل برنامج أو نظام يكون محتواه البرمجي مكشوف للعامة وأي انسان يستطيع تغيير أو تحسين محتوى البرنامج أو النظام. 
- OOP البرمجة الكائنية التوجه اختصاره OOP. هو نمط من البرمجة يسمى البرمجة الكائنية التوجه. اي ان كل شئ تتم برمجته عبارة عن كائن له خصائص Properties واحداث Events و طرق Methods . وأول لغة كائنية التوجه هي لغة ++C .. وتوجد لغات اخرى مثل VB.Net و Delphi و Java . 
- Online Seller شركة بائعة على الانترنت هنالك عدد هائل من الشركات التي تبيع المنتَجات عبر الإنترنت. وتنقسم هذه الشركات إلى نوعين: 
- On-line File ملف متصل 
- on-line متصل عملية أجهزة الادخال والاخراج عندما تكون تحت إشراف ومراقبة المعالج الرئيسي . 
- OLE Custom Control تقنية OCX 
- Offline UPS مولد مستمر ومستقل للطاقة 
- ODBC وصل قواعد البيانات المفتوح اختصاره ODBC. هو معيار مفتوح ذو واجهة برمجة التطبيقات من أجل الدخول على قاعدة البيانات. اذن، فباستخدام جمل وصل قواعد البيانات المفتوح فإنك تستطيع الدخول على الملفات الموجودة على عدد من قواعد البيانات المختلفة من مثل أكسس وdBase وDB2. وبالاضافة إلى برمجيات وصل قواعد البيانات المفتوح، فأنت تحتاج إلى مشغل خاص لكل نوع من قواعد البيانات. الشركة الرئيسية المزودة لبرمجيات وصل قواعد البيانات المفتوح هي ميكروسوفت. 
- OCX تقنية OCX اختصار لـOLE Custom Control 
- OCR التعرف الضوئي على الحروف 
- Object Oriented Programming البرمجة الكائنية التوجه اختصاره OOP. هو نمط من البرمجة يسمى البرمجة الكائنية التوجه. اي ان كل شئ تتم برمجته عبارة عن كائن له خصائص Properties واحداث Events و طرق Methods . وأول لغة كائنية التوجه هي لغة ++C .. وتوجد لغات اخرى مثل VB.Net و Delphi و Java . 
- Object Code شيفرة هدفية / شيفرة كائنية 
- Object كائن 
- OBI مواصفات الشراء المفتوح عبر الانترنت اختصاره OBI. وهى بنية خاصة أنشأتها جمعية تحمل الاسم ذاته وتقوم على مجموعة من الشركات وصممت هذه المواصفات لتسهيل التطبيق السريع لحلول التجارة الالكترونية القائمة على الانترنت للتوصيل الى منتجات وخدمات غير مباشرة قليلة التكلفة وكبيرة الحجم .





- Pull Down Menu قائمة مندسلة قائمة تحتوي على أوامر أو خيارات، والتي تظهر عندما تنقر على عنصر ما باستخدام الفأرة، وبشكل عام يكون العنصر الذي تختاره في أعلى شاشة العرض، والقائمة تظهر تحته، كأنك قمت بسحبها. 
- Protocol بروتوكول هي بنية متفق عليها لايصال البيانات من جهاز إلى آخر . 
- Protection Key مفتاح الحماية 
- Protected File ملف محمي 
- Protected Field حقل محمي 
- Property خاصية الخاصية او الخصائص properties هى مجموعة من المتغيرات تحمل مواصفات عنصر او اداة معينة. مثلا في البرمجة خصائص الزر تكون **** اي النص الذي يظهر على الزر. و الخاصية backcolor اي لون خلفية الزر. وهكذا. وايضا الخصائص قد تكون خصائص اي برنامج. مثلا لون البرنامج و....الخ. 
- Prompted Dialog حوار محث واجهة مستخدم تحوي على سلسلة من رسائل التوجيه 
- Prompt رسالة توجيه رسالة يتم اظهارها بواسطة الحاسوب لتوجيه المستخدم لادخال بيانات معينة. 
- PROM-encoded Keyboard لوحة مفاتيح ذات ذاكرة قراءة فقط قابلة للبرمجة 
- PROM ذاكرة القراءة المبرمج أختصار Programmable Read-Only Memory وهي نوع من ذاكرة القراءة فقط ROM القابل للبرمجة لمرة واحدة فقط ولا تمسح الباينات التي كتبت عليه أبدا. 
- Programming Language لغة برمجة لغة البرمجة لازمة لكتابة تعليمات للحاسوب من أجل تأدية عمل ما. ويستخدم الإنسان في كتابة هذه التعليمات قواعد معينة حسب طريقة تصميم لغة البرمجة التي يعمل عليها. ثم يتم بعد ذلك نقل هذه التعليمات للجهاز عن طريق مترجم Compiler أو مفسر Interpreter خاص بتلك اللغة وذلك لترجمة هذه التعليمات للآلة. وعملية الترجمة أو التفسير تعني عملية تحويل أسطر البرنامج المكتوب من الشكل الذي يكون قريب الشبه بلغة الإنسان إلى اللغة البدائية البسيطة (0/1) التي تفهمها دوائر الحاسوب والتي تنفذها بعد ذلك. ثم يقوم المترجم أو المفسر بعد ذلك بإخراج النتائج ليس باللغة البدائية البسيطة ولكن بلغة الإنسان الراقية حتى يتسنى له فهمها. 
- Program Sensitive Fault خلل ينتج عن ترتيب معين من التعليمات البرمجية 
- Program File ملف البرنامج 
- Program برنامج مجموعة من التعليمات أو الخطوات التي تخبر الكمبيوتر كيف يتعامل مع مشكلة معينة أو كيف ينجز مهمة محددة. 
- Processor Serial Number رقم تسلسل المعالج رقم تسلسل معالج هو رقم تسلسل برنامج فريد سهل القراءة قامت إنتل بختمها على معالجها الدقيق بنتيوم 3.إنتل تعرض هذه كميزة تستخدم لتشغيل إدارة شبكة ما ولمنافع التجارة الإلكترونية.البانتيوم ليست المعالجات الأولى التي تشحن بأرقام تسلسل البرامج المقروءة. شركة Sun التي تخفض رقائق التعليمات بالحاسوب قد شحنتها بأرقام تسلسلية منذ عدة سنوات وهو مكان عام لمفاتيح البرامج لبرامج التطبيقات الذي سيولد بالإشارة إلى هوية المعالج،لتزويد آلية حماية للحقوق المحفوظة.عموما الرقم التسلسلي لانتل سبب قلقا حول السرية التي يدعو لها،على الأرضية التي هي قد تقطع جهود المستعمل الفردية لإبقاء سريتهم خصوصا عند استعمال الإنترنت. 
- Processor معالج 
- Processing معالجة سلسلة منظمة من الأنشطة التي تستغلها الحواسب الآلية من أجل معالجة البيانات. وتقوم الحواسب الآلية بمعالجة البيانات في جهاز يسمى وحدة المعالجة المركزية central processing unit أو CPU 
- Procedure Language لغة إجرائية هي لغة برمجة لاتعتمد على أجهزة الحاسوب التي تعمل عليها وذلك بخلاف لغة الآلة Machine Language ولغة التجميع Assembly Language. . اللغات الإجرائية قريبة الصلة بمفردات العلم والهندسة والرياضيات وكذلك المستخدم وهي تعكس بوضوح الطريقة procedure المستخدمة لحل المشكلة وتسمح ببرمجة سهلة وإزالة سريعة للأخطاء. 
- Problem File ملف المشاكل 
- Printer Engine محرك الطابعة جزء من طابعة الصفحة الذي ينجز الطباعة . 
- Printer الطابعة جهاز محيطي في الحاسب يضع النص أو الصور المولدة في الحاسب على ورق أو مادة أخرى . يمكن ترتيب الطابعات في عدة فئات الأشهر بينها هو التفريق بين الطابعات الصدمية والطابعات اللاصدمية . الطابعات الصدمية تضرب الورق فيزيائياً ومثال عليها : الطابعة النقطية ، في حين تشمل الطابعات اللاصدمية كل الأنواع الأخرى لآليات الطباعة مثل الطابعات الليزرية . طرق أخرى لتصنيف الطابعات تضم ما يلي : * تقنية الطباعة : ومن بينها الطابعات النقطية ، النفاثة للحبر ، الليزرية أو الحرارية . كما يمكن تصنيف الطابعات النقطية بحسب عدد الإبر في رأس الطباعة : 24 , 18 , 9 ....... * تشكيل الأحرف : أحرف مشكلة بشكل كامل مقابل أحرف مشكلة من نقاط . الطابعة الليزرية هي في الحقيقة طابعات نقطية ولكن نوعية طباعتها جيدة جداً . * طريقة النقل : أما متوازية ( نقل بايت ببايت ) أو تسلسيلة – متوالية – ( نقل بت ببت ) . * طريقة الطباعة : حرف بحرف ، سطر بسطر ، أو صفحة بصفحة . طابعات حرف بحرف تشمل الطابعات النقطية والحرارية ، والسطرية تضم الطابعات الاسطوانية أما طابعات الصفحة فتضم الطابعات الليزرية . * إمكانية الطباعة : نص فقط مقابل نص ورسوم ، تضم طابعات النص فقط بعض الطابعات النقطية ، وتضم طابعات النص والرسوم ( الصور ) الليزرية والنفاثة . * نوعية الطباعة : مسودة مقابل نوعية رسالية . 
-Primary Key مفتاح رئيس 
- Power Supply مولد الطاقة يعتبر مصدر الطاقة من المكونات الحساسة في الحاسوب حيث أنه يوفر الطاقة الكهربائية لجميع مكونات النظام. وهو أيضا مصدر المشاكل الرئيسية لجميع مكونات النظام. وظيفته الأساسية هي تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى الشكل المناسب لدوائر الحاسوب. فهو غالبا يقوم بتحويل التيار المتردد 220 V, 60 Hz, AC إلى التيار الثابت +5 (or +3.3), +12 V , DC . 
- Post Office Protocol 3 POP3 بروتوكول مكتب البريد 3 هو البروتوكول المفترض والمستخدم بكثرة في مجال استقبال الرسائل الالكترونية. بروتوكول مكتب البريد هو بروتوكول بمعيار الزبون/المزود والذي يستقبل الرسائل الالكترونية على مزود الويب لديك. ومن فترة لأخرى، يقوم زبون مستقبل الرسائل الاكترونية بتنزيل رسائلك الاكترونية الجديدة من المزود إلى الزبون (أو جهازك). رقم المنفذ العام لبروتوكول مكتب البريد عادة ما يكون 110. 
-Post Office Protocol POP بروتوكول مكتب البريد هو البروتوكول المفترض والمستخدم بكثرة في مجال استقبال الرسائل الالكترونية. بروتوكول مكتب البريد هو بروتوكول بمعيار الزبون/المزود والذي يستقبل الرسائل الالكترونية على مزود الويب لديك. ومن فترة لأخرى، يقوم زبون مستقبل الرسائل الاكترونية بتنزيل رسائلك الاكترونية الجديدة من المزود إلى الزبون (أو جهازك). رقم المنفذ العام لبروتوكول مكتب البريد عادة ما يكون 110. 
- POST اختبار التشغيل الذاتي أختصار Power-On Self Test وهي عبارة عن سلسة من الأختبارات يقوم بها الجهاز لأختبار الدوائر الموصولة به عند بدأ التشغيل للتأكد من سلامتها. 
- Positive Feedback تغذية عكسية موجبة 
- Portable Format هيئة الوثيقة المحمولة اختصاره PDF. هو عبارة عن هيئة ملف تم تطويره من قبل شركة أدوبي Adobe. تقوم هذه الهيئة بتحويل البيانات الموجودة في تطبيقات سطح المكتب من مثل وورد واكسل إلى هيئة أخرى تسهل فيها عملية ارسالها عبر الشبكات. ولأجل قراءة الملفات على هيئة PDF يجب عليك أن تنزل برنامج Adobe Acrobat Reader من موقع شركة Adobe. هذا البرنامج مجاني. 
- Pointing Device جهاز مؤشر جهاز يساعدك في معالجة الكائنات واختيار عناصر القائمة. مثال على جهاز مؤشر: الفأرة. 
- Pointer مؤشر المؤشرات هي تؤشر الى مكان المتغير في الذاكرة. وتستخدم في لغة السي ولغات البرمجة الاخرى. 
- PM التعديل الطوري اختصار لـPhase Modulation 
- Platform منصة 
- Plain SCSI الواضح اختصار لـSmall Computer System Interface 
- Pixel ( بيكسل ) عنصر صورة ، شاشة اختصار لـPicture Element وهو نقطة واحدة في شبكة تحوي آلاف النقاط المشابهة التي تشكل معاً صورة على الشاشة أو على ورقة باستخدام الطابعة ، يعتبر عنصر الشاشة الجزء الأصغر الذي يمكن معالجته عند إنشاء الأحرف ، الأعداد أو الرسوم . يسمى أيضاً Pel . 
- Pitch القذف عدد الأحرف التي تطبع على كل بوصة 
- Ping طنّة يستخدم لكشف ما إذا كان كمبيوتر معين متصلا ً بالشبكة وجاهزا ً للإتصال به ويتم كشف حالة كمبيوتر ما بإرسال إشارة إرجاع الصدى وانتظار الرد. 
- Picture Element ( بيكسل ) عنصر صورة ، شاشة اختصاره Pixel. وهو نقطة واحدة في شبكة تحوي آلاف النقاط المشابهة التي تشكل معاً صورة على الشاشة أو على ورقة باستخدام الطابعة ، يعتبر عنصر الشاشة الجزء الأصغر الذي يمكن معالجته عند إنشاء الأحرف ، الأعداد أو الرسوم . يسمى أيضاً Pel . 
- Physical Layer الطبقة الفيزيائية 
- Phreaking التلصص هو استعمال جهاز كمبيوتر أو أي جهاز آخر من أجل خداع نظام التلفون للقيام باتصالات مجانية. 
- PHP بي اتش بي هو اختصار لجملة Hyper**** Preprocessor أي "معالج سابق للنص التشعبي". وسابقا فإنه كان اختصارا لـPersonal Home Page Tools أو أدوات المواقع الشخصية. وهي لغة تخطيطية عامة الأغراض ذات مصدر مفتوح تستخدم كثيرا وخصوصا في تطوير صفحات الويب ويمكن تضمينها في لغة الـHTML. هي لغة سهلة التعلم. وتركيبة الشيفرات مأخوذة من اللغات التالية: السي C، وجافا Java وبيرل Perl. الهدف والغاية من إنشاء هذه اللغة هو تمكين مصممي الويب من كتابة صفحات الويب المولدة ديناميكيا بصورة سريعة. ولكن هناك الكثير من الأمور التي تستطيع إنجازها بواسطة الـPHP 
- Phase Modulation التعديل الطوري اختصاره PM. طريقة من أجل ضغط ووضع البيانات في موجة حاملة ذات تيار متردد وذلك من خلال تغيير الطور الحالي للموجة الحاملة. هذه الطريقة يمكن استخدامها في البيانات الرقمية أو التماثلية. ففي التعديل الطوري التماثلي فإن طور التيار المتردد في الموجة الحاملة يتغير بطريقة مستمرة. وفي التعديل الطوري الرقمي فإن طور التيار المتردد في الموجة الحاملة يتغير بطريقة مفاجأة. 
- Personal Home Page Tools أدوات المواقع الشخصية PHP هو اختصار لجملة Hyper**** Preprocessor أي "معالج سابق للنص التشعبي". وسابقا فإنه كان اختصارا لـPersonal Home Page Tools أو أدوات المواقع الشخصية. وهي لغة تخطيطية عامة الأغراض ذات مصدر مفتوح تستخدم كثيرا وخصوصا في تطوير صفحات الويب ويمكن تضمينها في لغة الـHTML. هي لغة سهلة التعلم. وتركيبة الشيفرات مأخوذة من اللغات التالية: السي C، وجافا Java وبيرل Perl. الهدف والغاية من إنشاء هذه اللغة هو تمكين مصممي الويب من كتابة صفحات الويب المولدة ديناميكيا بصورة سريعة. ولكن هناك الكثير من الأمور التي تستطيع إنجازها بواسطة الـPHP 
- Personal Digital Assistant المساعد الرقمي الشخصي هو جهاز حاسوب اليد ويستعمل من أجل عمليات الحساب أو الاتصال أو الشبكات 
- Personal Computer Memory Card International Association الجمعية العالمية لبطاقة ذاكرة الحاسوب الشخصي اختصاره PCMCIA. وهي عبارة عن مجموعة صناعية تأسست في عام 1989م لتشجيع وجود معيار واحد لذاكرة بحجم البطاقة الإئتمانية ومعيار واحد أيضا لأجهزة الإدخال والإخراج I/O وذلك حتى تصبح أكثر ملائمة مع الحواسب الشخصية. وقد تأسس مقياس PCMCIA 2.1 في عام 1993م. ونتيجة لذلك، أصبح باستطاعة مستخدمي الحواسب الشخصية أن يثقوا بأي وصل قياسي لأي جهاز محيطي أو خارجي يتبع هذه المقاييس. والمقياس الأولي وملحقاته منها يصف مايسمى ببطاقة الحاسوب الشخصي أو PC Card. 
- Personal Computer Card بطاقة حاسوب شخصي وتعرف أيضا باسم PCMCIA card. عبارة عن ذاكرة لبطاقة الإئتمان أو جهاز إدخال/إخراج I/O device وهي تلائم الحواسب الشخصية كالحواسب الدفترية Notebook أو المحمولة Laptop. تستخدم بطاقة الحاسوب الشخصي غالبا مع الحواسب الدفترية كبطاقة اتصالات المودم. ويوجد عدة أنواع من بطاقات الحاسوب الشخصي حسب عرض الناقل Bus لها فمنها مايكون 16بت ومنها مايكون 32 بت. كما أنه يوجد نوع آخر من بطاقات الحاسوب الشخصي يسمى ZV port. 
- Personal Computer حاسوب شخصي تجدها غالبا في المنزل أو في الشركات الصغيرة. كلفة الحاسب الشخصي يصل أحيانا إلى ألفين دولار ومعالجه يقوم بـ200 مليون عملية في كل ثانية. الحاسب الشخصي الذي تستعمله قد يكون قائم بحد ذاته أو متصل بحواسب آلية أخرى لكي تستفيد من البيانات والبرمجيات المتاحة للمستخدمين الآخرين. ولكن على الرغم من أن بعض الحواسب الشخصية متصلة بحواسب آخرى، إلا إنها تقوم بعمليات المعالجة بنفسها ولنفسها فقط. هناك أشكال وأحجام متعددة ومختلفة للحواسب الشخصية 
- Permenant Storage أجهزة تخزين دائمة جهاز تخزين قادر على الاحتفاظ بالبيانات 
- Permanent Files ملفات دائمة 
- Permanent Fault خلل دائم / خلل متكرر 
- Peripheral Component Interconnect ربط العناصر المحيطية ناقل أوخط توزيع محلي تم تطويره من قبل شركة انتل. معظم الحواسب الحديثة تحوي ناقل الـPCI بالاضافة إلى ناقل توسعي عام للـISA. PCI هو ناقل ذو 64 بت إلا أنه يستعمل كناقل ذو 32 بت. وسرعة ترددها يبلغ 33 أو 66 ميغاهرتز. 
- Peripheral أجهزة طرفية ملحقات ، أجهزة محيطية مثل طابعة ، وحدة عرض مرئية ، قارئات الأشرطة 
- Penetrate يخترق يخترق. بمعنى ينفذ من 
- Peer-to-Peer الند للند اختصاره P2P. هو عبارة عن تنظيم مهام وخدمات الاتصال في طبقات من أجل أن تقوم طبقة الشبكة في جهاز معين بالاتصال بنفس طبقة الشبكة في جهاز آخر متصل بها. 
- PDF هيئة الوثيقة المحمولة اختصاره PDF. هو عبارة عن هيئة ملف تم تطويره من قبل شركة أدوبي Adobe. تقوم هذه الهيئة بتحويل البيانات الموجودة في تطبيقات سطح المكتب من مثل وورد واكسل إلى هيئة أخرى تسهل فيها عملية ارسالها عبر الشبكات. ولأجل قراءة الملفات على هيئة PDF يجب عليك أن تنزل برنامج Adobe Acrobat Reader من موقع شركة Adobe. هذا البرنامج مجاني. 
- PDA المساعد الرقمي الشخصي Personal Digital Assistant 
- PCMCIA Card بطاقة PCMCIA وتعرف أيضا باسم PCMCIA card. عبارة عن ذاكرة لبطاقة الإئتمان أو جهاز إدخال/إخراج I/O device وهي تلائم الحواسب الشخصية كالحواسب الدفترية Notebook أو المحمولة Laptop. تستخدم بطاقة الحاسوب الشخصي غالبا مع الحواسب الدفترية كبطاقة اتصالات المودم. ويوجد عدة أنواع من بطاقات الحاسوب الشخصي حسب عرض الناقل Bus لها فمنها مايكون 16بت ومنها مايكون 32 بت. كما أنه يوجد نوع آخر من بطاقات الحاسوب الشخصي يسمى ZV port. 
- PCMCIA الجمعية العالمية لبطاقة ذاكرة الحاسوب الشخصي اختصاره PCMCIA. وهي عبارة عن مجموعة صناعية تأسست في عام 1989م لتشجيع وجود معيار واحد لذاكرة بحجم البطاقة الإئتمانية ومعيار واحد أيضا لأجهزة الإدخال والإخراج I/O وذلك حتى تصبح أكثر ملائمة مع الحواسب الشخصية. وقد تأسس مقياس PCMCIA 2.1 في عام 1993م. ونتيجة لذلك، أصبح باستطاعة مستخدمي الحواسب الشخصية أن يثقوا بأي وصل قياسي لأي جهاز محيطي أو خارجي يتبع هذه المقاييس. والمقياس الأولي وملحقاته منها يصف مايسمى ببطاقة الحاسوب الشخصي أو PC Card. 
- PCI ربط العناصر المحيطية 
- PC Card بطاقة حاسوب شخصي وتعرف أيضا باسم PCMCIA card. عبارة عن ذاكرة لبطاقة الإئتمان أو جهاز إدخال/إخراج I/O device وهي تلائم الحواسب الشخصية كالحواسب الدفترية Notebook أو المحمولة Laptop. تستخدم بطاقة الحاسوب الشخصي غالبا مع الحواسب الدفترية كبطاقة اتصالات المودم. ويوجد عدة أنواع من بطاقات الحاسوب الشخصي حسب عرض الناقل Bus لها فمنها مايكون 16بت ومنها مايكون 32 بت. كما أنه يوجد نوع آخر من بطاقات الحاسوب الشخصي يسمى ZV port. 
- PC حاسوب شخصي 
- Payload الحمل الأساسي هو الجزء من القالب الذي يحوي معلومات قادمة من الطبقات العليا 
- Pattern Sensitive Fault خلل ينتج عن نوع معين من المعطيات 
- Password كلمة السر كلمة تجمع عدد من العلامات (أحرف أو أرقام أو الاثنان معا) معروفة فقط لديك وللشخص المسؤول عن الشبكة. بواسطة كلمة السر واسم المستخدم تستطيع الدخول إلى الشبكة المعينة. 
- Pascal باسكال لغة برمجة ذات مستوى عالي، سميت نسبة إلى عالم الرياضيات الفرنسي Blaise Pascal (1623-1662). وقد تم تطويرها في أوائل السبعينات من القرن الماضي بواسطة Niklaus Wirth لأغراض تعليمية، وقد صممت لتدعم البرمجة التركيبية structured programming، وتتميز بسهولة تعلمها. 
- Park Program برنامج الموقف هو برنامج مخصص لتحريك روؤس القراءة والكتابة في الأقراص الصلبة إلى أعلى اسطوانة cylinder وذلك للحد من خطر ضياع أو فقدان البيانات عند تحريك الجهاز من موقع إلى آخر. 
- Parallel Processing المعالجة المتوازية 
- Parallel Interface واجهة متوازية واجهة من أجل نقل البيانات بدفعة واحدة عوضا عن ارسالها على دفعات. 
- Packing Factor معامل حشد 
- Packet Switch محول الرزمة جهاز WAN يقوم بتوجيه الرزم إلى الطرق المثلى ويسمح أيضا بالاشتراك في قناة الاتصال . 
- Packet الرزم - الحزم قطعة من المعلومات التي ترسلها العقد على الشبكه إلى بعضها البعض و يسمى قسم البيانات من الرزمه الأطار يمكن أن تكون الرزمه وحيدة الهدف أي مرسله الى جهاز واحد أو متعددة الأهداف أي مرسله الى جميع الأجهزه او عامه أي مرسله الى جميع الأجهزه على الشبكه . 
- الرزمة الرزمة هي سلسلة من البت bits تم جمعها بطريقة منطقية.توجد الرزمة في طبقة الشبكة في نموذج OSI. كل رزمة تحوي بيانات ومعلومات تحكم بالاضافة إلى عناوين الأجهزة المرسلة والمستقبلة​*


----------



## ipraheem makram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة لمصطلحات الكمبيوتر (ارجو من المشرفين التثبيت)*

*


- QWERTY keyboard لوحة مفاتيح QWERTY الاسم الشهير لوضع لوحة المفاتيح ، هذا الاسم مأخوذ من الأحرف الستة الموضوعة في أقصى يسار الصف الأعلى للأحرف الأبجدية في معظم الألآت الكاتبة ولوحات المفاتيح للحاسب . 
- Quit خروج - إيقاف * خروج : 1/ تعليمة FTP تأمر الخادم بإلغاء الاتصال الحالي مع العميل الذي يستقبل تعليماته . 2/ تعليمة الخروج من البرنامج في معظم التطبيقات . * إيقاف : 1/ الإيقاف بطريقة معتادة . 2/ تنفيذ إطفاء نظامي للبرنامج والعودة إلى نظام التشغيل . 
- Quicksort الفرز السريع خوارزمية فرز فعّالة وضعها C.A.R Hoare عام 1962 م تقوم على استراتيجية \" فرق تسد \" . في البداية يتم تحديد القيمة التي تقع في وسط القائمة والتي تسمى \" المحور \" ، بعد ذلك يتم وضع جميع القيم الأصغر من هذه القيمة في جهة واحدة من القائمة ، والقيم الأكبر في الجهة الأخرى . كل جهة يتم فرزها بنفس الطريقة حتى نحصل على القائمة النهائية المفرزة . 
- Quick Viewers عارضون سريعون مجموعة ملفات العرض المرفقة مع نظام التشغيل - 95 Windows مثلاً 
- Quick Time البرنامج Quick Time توسيع متعدد الوسائط لبرمجيات Apple Macintosh System 7 ، وهو متاح أيضاً من أجل Windows . هذا البرنامج يسمح يتحقيق التواقيت لـ32 مسار للأصوات ، لصور متحركة أو مكيفات رقمية للآلات الموسيقية 
- Quick Time البرنامج Quick Time توسيع متعدد الوسائط لبرمجيات Apple Macintosh System 7 ، وهو متاح أيضاً من أجل Windows . هذا البرنامج يسمح يتحقيق التواقيت لـ32 مسار للأصوات ، لصور متحركة أو مكيفات رقمية للآلات الموسيقية 
- Quick Draw 3-D التطبيق Quick Draw 3-D إصدار من مكتبة Quick Draw Macintosh التي تستخدم إجراءات حسابات الرسوم ثلاثية الأبعاد . راجع : Quick Draw . 
- Quick Draw التطبيق Quick Draw مجموعة الإجراءات الداخلية في نظام تشغيل حواسيب Apple Macintosh التي تحكم عرض النصوص والرسم على شاشة الحاسب . 
- Queued Access Method طريقة الوصول للرتل اختصار لكلمة : Queued Access Method تقنية برمجية تقلل من زمن التأخير ( دخل / خرج ، I / O ) بتحقيق التواقيت في نقل البيانات بين البرنامج ودخل الحاسب وأجهزة المخرجات . يرمز له اختصاراً QAM . http://www.nist.gov/dads/HTML/queue.html 
- Queue رتل / طابور Queue is a finite ordered list with zero or more elements . بناء بياني متعدد العناصر يتم فيه حذف العناصر بنفس إتجاه إدخالها (بالتعريف الدقيق First In First Out “ FIFO “ ) ، ولكن قد توجد بعض الحالات التي يعتمد فيها الحذف على عوامل أخرى غير الأسبقية في ترتيب الإدخال . كما أن لها العديد من الدوال الخاصة بالتعامل معها في قواعد البيانات . http://www.nist.gov/dads/HTML/queue.html 
- Question Mark إشارة استفهام في بعض التطبيقات وأنظمة التشغيل يمكن أن يحل رمز ما كبديل عن آخر ، وتعتبر إشارة الاستفهام أحد رمزين بديلين معتمدين في أنظمة : MS-DOS , OS/2 , Windows NT . 
- Query Language لغة استفسار جزء من لغة معالجة البيانات ، خاصة الجزء المتعلق باسترداد البيانات وقرائتها من قاعدة البيانات ، وهي تستخدم أحياناً لتشير إلى لغة معالجة المعلومات كلها . 
- Query by Example استفسار بالأمثلة لغة استفسار سهلة الاستخدام مزروعة في معظم أنظمة إدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية بحيث يستطيع المستخدم تحديد الحقول المطلوب إظهارها ، علاقات الارتباط بين الجداول والشروط على البيانات المطلوبة ومن ثم إظهار نتائج الاستفسار تكون ضمن نماذج على شاشة الحاسب . تعكس هذه النماذج بشكل مباشر الجداول وبنية الأسطر في قاعدة البيانات . 
- Query استفسار 1/ عملية استخلاص البيانات من قاعدة البيانات وتحضيرها للاستخدام . 2/ مجموعة محددة من التعليمات لاستخلاص بيانات محددة بشكل تكراري . 
- Quasi-Language شبه لغة لفظ إزدراء لكل لغة برمجة لا تصلح للأعمال الجادة بسبب قصورها وعجزها . 
- Quartz Crystal بلورة الكوارتز قطعة محددة الحجم والشكل من مادة الكوارتز تستخدم لصفاتها الكهرو إجهادية . عند تطبيق جهد على البلورة تهتز بتردد معين يتعلق بحجمها وشكلها ؛ لذلك فهي تستخدم للتحكم بتردد الدارات المهتزة 
- Quantum الكم 1/ في الاتصالات : الوحدة الناتجة عن تقسيم الإشارة بالتكميم . 2/ جزء من الزمن المخصص في نظام تشارك زمني . 3/ كمية من شئ ما ؛ مثلاً : وحدة الطاقة الإشعاعية . 
- Quantize تكميم تقسيم عنصر ما إلى وحدات منفصلة ومختلفة وإسناد قيمة لكل جزء ، خاصة في مجال الزمن . 
- Quantization Uncertainty غموض الكميات 
- Quantity الكمية عدد موجب أو سالب صحيح أو كسري يستخدم للإشارة إلى قيمة معينة . 
- Quality of Service كفاءة الخدمة اختصاره QOS. هي درجة الاخراج بضمان من أجل عمليات الشبكة الحيوية. درجة كفاءة الخدمة تحدد مقدار التأجيل أو ضياع البيانات أو التشوه الذي قد يحصل أثناء ارسال البيانات من جهاز إلى آخر. 
- Quality Assurance تأمين الجودة نظام من الإجراءات المنفذة و المؤكدة بأن المنتج أو النظام يتوافق مع المعايير المعروفة . 
- Quadrature Encoding التشفير التربيعي الطريقة الأكثر شيوعاً لتحديد اتجاه حركة الفأرة . 
- Quadrature Amplitude Modulation التعديل السعوي الرباعي اختصاره QAM. طريقة ترميز في الإتصالات تجمع التعديلين المطالي والطوري لإنشاء نقاط الإشارة ، كل نقطة تمثل تركيباً وحيداً للخانات التي تشير إلى حالة واحدة للموجة الحاملة . 
- Quadbit رباعية البتات مجموعة من أربع بتات تمثل واحدة من 16 توافقية هي (0000 , 0001 , 0010 , ....) ، يفيد في الإتصالات لزيادة معدلات النقل بتمرير أربعة بتات في نفس الوقت بدلاً من بت أو بتان 
- qt الإمتداد .qt امتداد ملف يستخدم للإشارة إلى ملفات الوسائط المتعددة التي تستخدم صيغة التخزين Quick Time . 
- QoS كفاءة الخدمة اختصار لـQuality of Service 
- QBasic كيو بيسك هو مترجم متطور للغة البرمجة المسمية بـBasic 
- QAM التعديل السعوي الرباعي اختصار لـQuadrature Amplitude Modulation 
- QCAT Qatar Computer Advanced Technology قطر لتقنيات الكمبيوتر المتقدمة




Routing Information Protocol بروتوكول معلومات التوجيه اختصاره RIP. من أبسط بروتوكولات التوجيه ، ويقوم بالبحث عن أقصر مسار يربط بين نقطتين على الشبكة من خلال " نقاط الوثب " . 
- Router الموجه جهاز عتاد ذو مهمة خاصة يقوم بعملية وصل ما بين شبكتين أو أكثر في طبقة الشبكات في نموذج OSI. الموجهات تعمل كمثل الجسور bridge ولكنها تستطيع اختيار الطريقة المناسبة على العكس من الجسور. مهمة الموجات الأساسية هي النظر في عناوين الأجهزة المُستقبلة في الرزم التي تمر في هذه الموجات ومن ثم القيام بتحديد الطريقة المثلى لارسال هذه الرزم. الموجات تستعمل الترويسات وجداول التوجيه لتقرير أين ستذهب الرزم. 
- ROM Firmware ذاكرة قراءة فقط تحوي على برنامج تحكم 
- ROM ذاكرة للقراءة فقط 
- RO استقبال فقط 
- RLSD كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصار لـReceived Line Signal Detect 
- RLSD كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصار لـReceived Line Signal Detect 
- RJE إدخال المهام البعيدة اختصار لـRemote Job Entry 
- RISC حوسبة مجموعة التعليمات المختزلة اختصار لـReduced Instruction Set Computing 
- RIP بروتوكول معلومات التوجيه اختصار لـRouting Information Protocol 
- Ring حلقة أسلوب خاص باتصالات الشبكة ، يتم فيه تمرير الرسائل من محطة لأخرى على الشبكة . وتستخدم معظم الشبكات العاملة ببنية الحلقات بروتوكول تمرير العلامة الذي يسمح لأي محطة على الشبكة بمباشرة النقل فور تلقيها نمطاً خاصاً من البتات . 
- RGB نظام لوني أحمر / أخضر / أزرق اختصار لـRed-Green-Blue 
- Respond Key Typeout مفتاح طباعة مستجيب 
- Resolution تمايز / تحديد 1- تمايز : في الطابعات ، عدد البقع الطباعية في البوصة (dpi ) ويتراوح بين 25 dpiفي الطابعات النقطية منخفضة الجودة إلى 600dpi في الطابعات الليزرية والطابعات النفاثة للحبر ، أمّا على شاشات الإظهار فبعرّف تمايز الشاشة بأنه العدد الكلي لعناصر الشاشة (pixels) أفقياً و عمودياً . 2- تحديد : عملية التحويل بين عنوان اسم النطاق وعنوان IP . 
- Reset إعادة ضبط 
- Repeater مكرر/ معيد عبارة عن جهاز تختلف طريقة استخدامه ومكوناته بحسب نظام الشبكة المستخدم فيه. 
- Remote Job Entry إدخال المهام البعيدة اختصاره RJE. أسلوب خاص بمباشرة الأعمال في شكل جماعي على جهاز الكمبيوتر العملاق . 
- Remote Authentication Dial-in User Service Protocol بروتوكول التحقق عن بعد من خدمة طلب المستخدم الهاتفي اختصاره RADIUS. وهو نظام للحسابات والتوثيق تعتمده كثير من شركات تقديم خدمة إنترنت، فعند إجراء الاتصال بشبكة إنترنت وكتابة اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر فإن هذه المعلومات تذهب إلى مزود RADIUS، الذي يتأكد من سلامة هذه المعلومات، ومن ثم يصادق عليها لتبدأ خدمة الاتصال بإنترنت. وعلى الرغم من كون RADIUS معيار غير رسمي لكن مجموعة عمل IETF أو فريق مهام هندسة الإنترنت تهتم به وتخدمه. 
- Relational DataBase Management System نظام إدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية اختصاره RDBMS. يشير هذا المصطلح الى انظمة قواعد البيانات التي تتخذ اسلوب العلاقات بين الجداول ، مثل MS ACCESS ، MS SQL ، Oracle ، My SQL 
- Register Address Field حقل عنوان سجل 
- Register مسجل جهاز عالي السرعة يستخدم في وحدة المعالجة المركزية من أجل التخزين المؤقت للبيانات 
- ##### تحديث / تجديد يطلق هذا المصطلح في عالم الإنترنت علي خاصية من خصائص برامج تصفح الإنترنت وهذه الخاصية تستخدم لإعادة تحميل الصفحة التي نشاهدها‏.‏ نستخدم هذه الخاصية إذا لم تعرض الصفحة التي نشاهدها بطريقة سليمة أو لم تعرض بعض الصور التي توجد بالصفحة‏.‏ وقد يرجع السبب في عدم عرض الصفحة بطريقة سليمة إلي خلل حدث في البيانات خلال الرحلة من الحاسوب الزود الذي يستضيفها حتي حاسوبنا الشخصي‏ 
- Reference Edge الحافة المرجعية 
- Reel File بكرة ملف 
- Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة ويمكن أن يكتب أيضا Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks. اختصاره RAID. وهي الطريقة المستخدمة لتخزين نفس البيانات في أماكن متعددة على أقراص صلبة مختلفة. يمكن لعمليات الإدخال والإخراج أن تعمل بطريقة متوازنة ومتفقة مع بعضها عن طريق تخزين البيانات على أقراص متنوعة، وهذه تعطي ميزة تحسين الأداء. وحيث أن تعدد الأقراص يؤدي إلى ضياع الوقت في حال فشل عملية الكتابة، فان عملية تخزين البيانات بشكل متكرر أيضا تزيد من احتمال الخطأ. 
- Redundant Array of Independent Disks مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة ويمكن أن يكتب أيضا Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks. اختصاره RAID. وهي الطريقة المستخدمة لتخزين نفس البيانات في أماكن متعددة على أقراص صلبة مختلفة. يمكن لعمليات الإدخال والإخراج أن تعمل بطريقة متوازنة ومتفقة مع بعضها عن طريق تخزين البيانات على أقراص متنوعة، وهذه تعطي ميزة تحسين الأداء. وحيث أن تعدد الأقراص يؤدي إلى ضياع الوقت في حال فشل عملية الكتابة، فان عملية تخزين البيانات بشكل متكرر أيضا تزيد من احتمال الخطأ. 
- Reduced Instruction Set Computing حوسبة مجموعة التعليمات المختزلة 
- Red-Green-Blue نظام لوني أحمر / أخضر / أزرق اختصاره RGB. هو نموذج لوصف الألوان الناتجة عن الاجهزة الباثة للأشعة الضوئية مثل الشاشات الحاسبية ( بالمقارنة مع الألوان الناتجة عن الأجهزة الماصة للضوء كالأوراق ) . عدم وجود أي من هذه الألوان الثلاثة يولد اللون الأسود . أما وجود الألوان الثلاثة جميعاً بنسبة 100% فيولد اللون الأبيض . 
- Recovery Fallback استعادة تشغيل الحاسوب بعد التخلص من سبب العطل 
- Received Line Signal Detect كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصاره RLSD. 
- Receive Only استقبال فقط اختصاره RO. أي جهاز أحادي الاتجاه كالطابعة أو الشاشة الرسومية . 
- Reboot إعادة تشغيل يقصد به إعادة تشغيل الحاسوب الآلي. هناك عدة طرق من أجل إعادة التشغيل. احدى الطرق هو اغلاق الحاسوب يدويا في فتحه أو بالضغط على الأزرار التالية في نفس الوقت: Ctrl, Alt, Delete 
- Real Address عنوان حقيقي 
- Read-Only Memory ذاكرة للقراءة فقط هي ذاكرة داخلية تحتوي البيانات التي عادة ما تكون للقراءة فقط وليس للكتابة عليها أو التعديل. الروم تحتوي البرمجة التي تسمح للحاسوب بأن يُشغل أو يُجدد في كل مرة يُفتح.على خلاف ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي RAM التي لا تفقد البيانات منها في حالة إطفاء(إغلاق) الحاسوب. وذلك لأنها ثابتة لوجود بطارية طويلة المدى داخل الحاسوب. أي أننا عندما نقوم بإعداد أحد الأجهزة وتعرفيها للحاسوب فإننا عمليا نقوم بكتابة ذلك للروم(ROM). 
- RDBMS نظام إدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية اختصار لـRelational DataBase Management System 
- Rate of Keying Error معدل الخطأ في الطباعة 
- RAR الامتداد رار / برنامج لضغط الملفات 1- امتداد يرمز لملف مضغوط ؛مثل zip، لكن يستعمل تقنية أو اسلوب ضغط مختلف. 
- Randomizing File Addressing عنونة الملف عشوائيا 
- Random Access Memory ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي اختصاره RAM. هي المكان في الحاسوب حيث يتواجد نظام التشغيل، والبرامج التطبيقية،والبيانات المستخدمة حاليا كي يكونوا متصلين بسرعة بمعالج الحاسوب. الرام أسرع بكثير للقراءة منه والكتابة إليه من الأنواع الأخرى للتخزين في الحاسوب كالقرص الصلب،القرص المرن والقرص المدمج. عموما البيانات المتواجدة في الرام تبقى هناك طالما كان الحاسوب مفتوحا،فعندما يغلق الحاسوب تفقد البيانات من الرام. وعندما نقوم بتشغيل الحاسوب مرة أخرى يُحمل نظام التشغيل وباقي الملفات الأخرى مرة أخرى من القرص الصلب إلى الرام. 
- Random Access دخول عشوائي القدرة على الوصول إلى البيانات بشكل عشوائي. 
- RAM File ملف الرام هو ملف نصي يحوي سطر واحد من الأوامر مكونة من عنوان الويب وبروتوكول الاتصال من أجل ملف الريل ميديا. وتستطيع وضع هذه الملفات على خادم الويب مع وثائق الـHTML الأخرى. ومن خلال موقعك على النت، تستطيع وضع وصلة إلى ملفات الـRAM مثل ما تضع وصلة إلى الوثائق الأخرى في صفحتك على النت. 
- RAID مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة اختصار لـ Redundant Array of Independent Disks. 
- RADIUS بروتوكول التحقق عن بعد من خدمة طلب المستخدم الهاتفي اختصار لـRemote Authentication Dial-in User Service Protocol 
- RAM Random Access Memory الذاكره العشوائية

Routing Information Protocol بروتوكول معلومات التوجيه اختصاره RIP. من أبسط بروتوكولات التوجيه ، ويقوم بالبحث عن أقصر مسار يربط بين نقطتين على الشبكة من خلال " نقاط الوثب " . 
- Router الموجه جهاز عتاد ذو مهمة خاصة يقوم بعملية وصل ما بين شبكتين أو أكثر في طبقة الشبكات في نموذج OSI. الموجهات تعمل كمثل الجسور bridge ولكنها تستطيع اختيار الطريقة المناسبة على العكس من الجسور. مهمة الموجات الأساسية هي النظر في عناوين الأجهزة المُستقبلة في الرزم التي تمر في هذه الموجات ومن ثم القيام بتحديد الطريقة المثلى لارسال هذه الرزم. الموجات تستعمل الترويسات وجداول التوجيه لتقرير أين ستذهب الرزم. 
- ROM Firmware ذاكرة قراءة فقط تحوي على برنامج تحكم 
- ROM ذاكرة للقراءة فقط 
- RO استقبال فقط 
- RLSD كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصار لـReceived Line Signal Detect 
- RLSD كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصار لـReceived Line Signal Detect 
- RJE إدخال المهام البعيدة اختصار لـRemote Job Entry 
- RISC حوسبة مجموعة التعليمات المختزلة اختصار لـReduced Instruction Set Computing 
- RIP بروتوكول معلومات التوجيه اختصار لـRouting Information Protocol 
- Ring حلقة أسلوب خاص باتصالات الشبكة ، يتم فيه تمرير الرسائل من محطة لأخرى على الشبكة . وتستخدم معظم الشبكات العاملة ببنية الحلقات بروتوكول تمرير العلامة الذي يسمح لأي محطة على الشبكة بمباشرة النقل فور تلقيها نمطاً خاصاً من البتات . 
- RGB نظام لوني أحمر / أخضر / أزرق اختصار لـRed-Green-Blue 
- Respond Key Typeout مفتاح طباعة مستجيب 
- Resolution تمايز / تحديد 1- تمايز : في الطابعات ، عدد البقع الطباعية في البوصة (dpi ) ويتراوح بين 25 dpiفي الطابعات النقطية منخفضة الجودة إلى 600dpi في الطابعات الليزرية والطابعات النفاثة للحبر ، أمّا على شاشات الإظهار فبعرّف تمايز الشاشة بأنه العدد الكلي لعناصر الشاشة (pixels) أفقياً و عمودياً . 2- تحديد : عملية التحويل بين عنوان اسم النطاق وعنوان IP . 
- Reset إعادة ضبط 
- Repeater مكرر/ معيد عبارة عن جهاز تختلف طريقة استخدامه ومكوناته بحسب نظام الشبكة المستخدم فيه. 
- Remote Job Entry إدخال المهام البعيدة اختصاره RJE. أسلوب خاص بمباشرة الأعمال في شكل جماعي على جهاز الكمبيوتر العملاق . 
- Remote Authentication Dial-in User Service Protocol بروتوكول التحقق عن بعد من خدمة طلب المستخدم الهاتفي اختصاره RADIUS. وهو نظام للحسابات والتوثيق تعتمده كثير من شركات تقديم خدمة إنترنت، فعند إجراء الاتصال بشبكة إنترنت وكتابة اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر فإن هذه المعلومات تذهب إلى مزود RADIUS، الذي يتأكد من سلامة هذه المعلومات، ومن ثم يصادق عليها لتبدأ خدمة الاتصال بإنترنت. وعلى الرغم من كون RADIUS معيار غير رسمي لكن مجموعة عمل IETF أو فريق مهام هندسة الإنترنت تهتم به وتخدمه. 
- Relational DataBase Management System نظام إدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية اختصاره RDBMS. يشير هذا المصطلح الى انظمة قواعد البيانات التي تتخذ اسلوب العلاقات بين الجداول ، مثل MS ACCESS ، MS SQL ، Oracle ، My SQL 
- Register Address Field حقل عنوان سجل 
- Register مسجل جهاز عالي السرعة يستخدم في وحدة المعالجة المركزية من أجل التخزين المؤقت للبيانات 
- ##### تحديث / تجديد يطلق هذا المصطلح في عالم الإنترنت علي خاصية من خصائص برامج تصفح الإنترنت وهذه الخاصية تستخدم لإعادة تحميل الصفحة التي نشاهدها‏.‏ نستخدم هذه الخاصية إذا لم تعرض الصفحة التي نشاهدها بطريقة سليمة أو لم تعرض بعض الصور التي توجد بالصفحة‏.‏ وقد يرجع السبب في عدم عرض الصفحة بطريقة سليمة إلي خلل حدث في البيانات خلال الرحلة من الحاسوب الزود الذي يستضيفها حتي حاسوبنا الشخصي‏ 
- Reference Edge الحافة المرجعية 
- Reel File بكرة ملف 
- Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة ويمكن أن يكتب أيضا Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks. اختصاره RAID. وهي الطريقة المستخدمة لتخزين نفس البيانات في أماكن متعددة على أقراص صلبة مختلفة. يمكن لعمليات الإدخال والإخراج أن تعمل بطريقة متوازنة ومتفقة مع بعضها عن طريق تخزين البيانات على أقراص متنوعة، وهذه تعطي ميزة تحسين الأداء. وحيث أن تعدد الأقراص يؤدي إلى ضياع الوقت في حال فشل عملية الكتابة، فان عملية تخزين البيانات بشكل متكرر أيضا تزيد من احتمال الخطأ. 
- Redundant Array of Independent Disks مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة ويمكن أن يكتب أيضا Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks. اختصاره RAID. وهي الطريقة المستخدمة لتخزين نفس البيانات في أماكن متعددة على أقراص صلبة مختلفة. يمكن لعمليات الإدخال والإخراج أن تعمل بطريقة متوازنة ومتفقة مع بعضها عن طريق تخزين البيانات على أقراص متنوعة، وهذه تعطي ميزة تحسين الأداء. وحيث أن تعدد الأقراص يؤدي إلى ضياع الوقت في حال فشل عملية الكتابة، فان عملية تخزين البيانات بشكل متكرر أيضا تزيد من احتمال الخطأ. 
- Reduced Instruction Set Computing حوسبة مجموعة التعليمات المختزلة 
- Red-Green-Blue نظام لوني أحمر / أخضر / أزرق اختصاره RGB. هو نموذج لوصف الألوان الناتجة عن الاجهزة الباثة للأشعة الضوئية مثل الشاشات الحاسبية ( بالمقارنة مع الألوان الناتجة عن الأجهزة الماصة للضوء كالأوراق ) . عدم وجود أي من هذه الألوان الثلاثة يولد اللون الأسود . أما وجود الألوان الثلاثة جميعاً بنسبة 100% فيولد اللون الأبيض . 
- Recovery Fallback استعادة تشغيل الحاسوب بعد التخلص من سبب العطل 
- Received Line Signal Detect كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصاره RLSD. 
- Receive Only استقبال فقط اختصاره RO. أي جهاز أحادي الاتجاه كالطابعة أو الشاشة الرسومية . 
- Reboot إعادة تشغيل يقصد به إعادة تشغيل الحاسوب الآلي. هناك عدة طرق من أجل إعادة التشغيل. احدى الطرق هو اغلاق الحاسوب يدويا في فتحه أو بالضغط على الأزرار التالية في نفس الوقت: Ctrl, Alt, Delete 
- Real Address عنوان حقيقي 
- Read-Only Memory ذاكرة للقراءة فقط هي ذاكرة داخلية تحتوي البيانات التي عادة ما تكون للقراءة فقط وليس للكتابة عليها أو التعديل. الروم تحتوي البرمجة التي تسمح للحاسوب بأن يُشغل أو يُجدد في كل مرة يُفتح.على خلاف ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي RAM التي لا تفقد البيانات منها في حالة إطفاء(إغلاق) الحاسوب. وذلك لأنها ثابتة لوجود بطارية طويلة المدى داخل الحاسوب. أي أننا عندما نقوم بإعداد أحد الأجهزة وتعرفيها للحاسوب فإننا عمليا نقوم بكتابة ذلك للروم(ROM). 
- RDBMS نظام إدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية اختصار لـRelational DataBase Management System 
- Rate of Keying Error معدل الخطأ في الطباعة 
- RAR الامتداد رار / برنامج لضغط الملفات 1- امتداد يرمز لملف مضغوط ؛مثل zip، لكن يستعمل تقنية أو اسلوب ضغط مختلف. 
- Randomizing File Addressing عنونة الملف عشوائيا 
- Random Access Memory ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي اختصاره RAM. هي المكان في الحاسوب حيث يتواجد نظام التشغيل، والبرامج التطبيقية،والبيانات المستخدمة حاليا كي يكونوا متصلين بسرعة بمعالج الحاسوب. الرام أسرع بكثير للقراءة منه والكتابة إليه من الأنواع الأخرى للتخزين في الحاسوب كالقرص الصلب،القرص المرن والقرص المدمج. عموما البيانات المتواجدة في الرام تبقى هناك طالما كان الحاسوب مفتوحا،فعندما يغلق الحاسوب تفقد البيانات من الرام. وعندما نقوم بتشغيل الحاسوب مرة أخرى يُحمل نظام التشغيل وباقي الملفات الأخرى مرة أخرى من القرص الصلب إلى الرام. 
- Random Access دخول عشوائي القدرة على الوصول إلى البيانات بشكل عشوائي. 
- RAM File ملف الرام هو ملف نصي يحوي سطر واحد من الأوامر مكونة من عنوان الويب وبروتوكول الاتصال من أجل ملف الريل ميديا. وتستطيع وضع هذه الملفات على خادم الويب مع وثائق الـHTML الأخرى. ومن خلال موقعك على النت، تستطيع وضع وصلة إلى ملفات الـRAM مثل ما تضع وصلة إلى الوثائق الأخرى في صفحتك على النت. 
- RAID مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة اختصار لـ Redundant Array of Independent Disks. 
- RADIUS بروتوكول التحقق عن بعد من خدمة طلب المستخدم الهاتفي اختصار لـRemote Authentication Dial-in User Service Protocol 
- RAM Random Access Memory الذاكره العشوائية

-Routing Information Protocol بروتوكول معلومات التوجيه اختصاره RIP. من أبسط بروتوكولات التوجيه ، ويقوم بالبحث عن أقصر مسار يربط بين نقطتين على الشبكة من خلال " نقاط الوثب " . 
- Router الموجه جهاز عتاد ذو مهمة خاصة يقوم بعملية وصل ما بين شبكتين أو أكثر في طبقة الشبكات في نموذج OSI. الموجهات تعمل كمثل الجسور bridge ولكنها تستطيع اختيار الطريقة المناسبة على العكس من الجسور. مهمة الموجات الأساسية هي النظر في عناوين الأجهزة المُستقبلة في الرزم التي تمر في هذه الموجات ومن ثم القيام بتحديد الطريقة المثلى لارسال هذه الرزم. الموجات تستعمل الترويسات وجداول التوجيه لتقرير أين ستذهب الرزم. 
- ROM Firmware ذاكرة قراءة فقط تحوي على برنامج تحكم 
- ROM ذاكرة للقراءة فقط 
- RO استقبال فقط 
- RLSD كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصار لـReceived Line Signal Detect 
- RLSD كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصار لـReceived Line Signal Detect 
- RJE إدخال المهام البعيدة اختصار لـRemote Job Entry 
- RISC حوسبة مجموعة التعليمات المختزلة اختصار لـReduced Instruction Set Computing 
- RIP بروتوكول معلومات التوجيه اختصار لـRouting Information Protocol 
- Ring حلقة أسلوب خاص باتصالات الشبكة ، يتم فيه تمرير الرسائل من محطة لأخرى على الشبكة . وتستخدم معظم الشبكات العاملة ببنية الحلقات بروتوكول تمرير العلامة الذي يسمح لأي محطة على الشبكة بمباشرة النقل فور تلقيها نمطاً خاصاً من البتات . 
- RGB نظام لوني أحمر / أخضر / أزرق اختصار لـRed-Green-Blue 
- Respond Key Typeout مفتاح طباعة مستجيب 
- Resolution تمايز / تحديد 1- تمايز : في الطابعات ، عدد البقع الطباعية في البوصة (dpi ) ويتراوح بين 25 dpiفي الطابعات النقطية منخفضة الجودة إلى 600dpi في الطابعات الليزرية والطابعات النفاثة للحبر ، أمّا على شاشات الإظهار فبعرّف تمايز الشاشة بأنه العدد الكلي لعناصر الشاشة (pixels) أفقياً و عمودياً . 2- تحديد : عملية التحويل بين عنوان اسم النطاق وعنوان IP . 
- Reset إعادة ضبط 
- Repeater مكرر/ معيد عبارة عن جهاز تختلف طريقة استخدامه ومكوناته بحسب نظام الشبكة المستخدم فيه. 
- Remote Job Entry إدخال المهام البعيدة اختصاره RJE. أسلوب خاص بمباشرة الأعمال في شكل جماعي على جهاز الكمبيوتر العملاق . 
- Remote Authentication Dial-in User Service Protocol بروتوكول التحقق عن بعد من خدمة طلب المستخدم الهاتفي اختصاره RADIUS. وهو نظام للحسابات والتوثيق تعتمده كثير من شركات تقديم خدمة إنترنت، فعند إجراء الاتصال بشبكة إنترنت وكتابة اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر فإن هذه المعلومات تذهب إلى مزود RADIUS، الذي يتأكد من سلامة هذه المعلومات، ومن ثم يصادق عليها لتبدأ خدمة الاتصال بإنترنت. وعلى الرغم من كون RADIUS معيار غير رسمي لكن مجموعة عمل IETF أو فريق مهام هندسة الإنترنت تهتم به وتخدمه. 
- Relational DataBase Management System نظام إدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية اختصاره RDBMS. يشير هذا المصطلح الى انظمة قواعد البيانات التي تتخذ اسلوب العلاقات بين الجداول ، مثل MS ACCESS ، MS SQL ، Oracle ، My SQL 
- Register Address Field حقل عنوان سجل 
- Register مسجل جهاز عالي السرعة يستخدم في وحدة المعالجة المركزية من أجل التخزين المؤقت للبيانات 
- ##### تحديث / تجديد يطلق هذا المصطلح في عالم الإنترنت علي خاصية من خصائص برامج تصفح الإنترنت وهذه الخاصية تستخدم لإعادة تحميل الصفحة التي نشاهدها‏.‏ نستخدم هذه الخاصية إذا لم تعرض الصفحة التي نشاهدها بطريقة سليمة أو لم تعرض بعض الصور التي توجد بالصفحة‏.‏ وقد يرجع السبب في عدم عرض الصفحة بطريقة سليمة إلي خلل حدث في البيانات خلال الرحلة من الحاسوب الزود الذي يستضيفها حتي حاسوبنا الشخصي‏ 
- Reference Edge الحافة المرجعية 
- Reel File بكرة ملف 
- Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة ويمكن أن يكتب أيضا Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks. اختصاره RAID. وهي الطريقة المستخدمة لتخزين نفس البيانات في أماكن متعددة على أقراص صلبة مختلفة. يمكن لعمليات الإدخال والإخراج أن تعمل بطريقة متوازنة ومتفقة مع بعضها عن طريق تخزين البيانات على أقراص متنوعة، وهذه تعطي ميزة تحسين الأداء. وحيث أن تعدد الأقراص يؤدي إلى ضياع الوقت في حال فشل عملية الكتابة، فان عملية تخزين البيانات بشكل متكرر أيضا تزيد من احتمال الخطأ. 
- Redundant Array of Independent Disks مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة ويمكن أن يكتب أيضا Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks. اختصاره RAID. وهي الطريقة المستخدمة لتخزين نفس البيانات في أماكن متعددة على أقراص صلبة مختلفة. يمكن لعمليات الإدخال والإخراج أن تعمل بطريقة متوازنة ومتفقة مع بعضها عن طريق تخزين البيانات على أقراص متنوعة، وهذه تعطي ميزة تحسين الأداء. وحيث أن تعدد الأقراص يؤدي إلى ضياع الوقت في حال فشل عملية الكتابة، فان عملية تخزين البيانات بشكل متكرر أيضا تزيد من احتمال الخطأ. 
- Reduced Instruction Set Computing حوسبة مجموعة التعليمات المختزلة 
- Red-Green-Blue نظام لوني أحمر / أخضر / أزرق اختصاره RGB. هو نموذج لوصف الألوان الناتجة عن الاجهزة الباثة للأشعة الضوئية مثل الشاشات الحاسبية ( بالمقارنة مع الألوان الناتجة عن الأجهزة الماصة للضوء كالأوراق ) . عدم وجود أي من هذه الألوان الثلاثة يولد اللون الأسود . أما وجود الألوان الثلاثة جميعاً بنسبة 100% فيولد اللون الأبيض . 
- Recovery Fallback استعادة تشغيل الحاسوب بعد التخلص من سبب العطل 
- Received Line Signal Detect كاشف اشارة الخط المستقبل اختصاره RLSD. 
- Receive Only استقبال فقط اختصاره RO. أي جهاز أحادي الاتجاه كالطابعة أو الشاشة الرسومية . 
- Reboot إعادة تشغيل يقصد به إعادة تشغيل الحاسوب الآلي. هناك عدة طرق من أجل إعادة التشغيل. احدى الطرق هو اغلاق الحاسوب يدويا في فتحه أو بالضغط على الأزرار التالية في نفس الوقت: Ctrl, Alt, Delete 
*​


----------



## ipraheem makram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة لمصطلحات الكمبيوتر (ارجو من المشرفين التثبيت)*

*- Real Address عنوان حقيقي 
- Read-Only Memory ذاكرة للقراءة فقط هي ذاكرة داخلية تحتوي البيانات التي عادة ما تكون للقراءة فقط وليس للكتابة عليها أو التعديل. الروم تحتوي البرمجة التي تسمح للحاسوب بأن يُشغل أو يُجدد في كل مرة يُفتح.على خلاف ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي RAM التي لا تفقد البيانات منها في حالة إطفاء(إغلاق) الحاسوب. وذلك لأنها ثابتة لوجود بطارية طويلة المدى داخل الحاسوب. أي أننا عندما نقوم بإعداد أحد الأجهزة وتعرفيها للحاسوب فإننا عمليا نقوم بكتابة ذلك للروم(ROM). 
- RDBMS نظام إدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية اختصار لـRelational DataBase Management System 
- Rate of Keying Error معدل الخطأ في الطباعة 
- RAR الامتداد رار / برنامج لضغط الملفات 1- امتداد يرمز لملف مضغوط ؛مثل zip، لكن يستعمل تقنية أو اسلوب ضغط مختلف. 
- Randomizing File Addressing عنونة الملف عشوائيا 
- Random Access Memory ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي اختصاره RAM. هي المكان في الحاسوب حيث يتواجد نظام التشغيل، والبرامج التطبيقية،والبيانات المستخدمة حاليا كي يكونوا متصلين بسرعة بمعالج الحاسوب. الرام أسرع بكثير للقراءة منه والكتابة إليه من الأنواع الأخرى للتخزين في الحاسوب كالقرص الصلب،القرص المرن والقرص المدمج. عموما البيانات المتواجدة في الرام تبقى هناك طالما كان الحاسوب مفتوحا،فعندما يغلق الحاسوب تفقد البيانات من الرام. وعندما نقوم بتشغيل الحاسوب مرة أخرى يُحمل نظام التشغيل وباقي الملفات الأخرى مرة أخرى من القرص الصلب إلى الرام. 
- Random Access دخول عشوائي القدرة على الوصول إلى البيانات بشكل عشوائي. 
- RAM File ملف الرام هو ملف نصي يحوي سطر واحد من الأوامر مكونة من عنوان الويب وبروتوكول الاتصال من أجل ملف الريل ميديا. وتستطيع وضع هذه الملفات على خادم الويب مع وثائق الـHTML الأخرى. ومن خلال موقعك على النت، تستطيع وضع وصلة إلى ملفات الـRAM مثل ما تضع وصلة إلى الوثائق الأخرى في صفحتك على النت. 
- RAID مصفوفة التعدد للأقراص المستقلة اختصار لـ Redundant Array of Independent Disks. 
- RADIUS بروتوكول التحقق عن بعد من خدمة طلب المستخدم الهاتفي اختصار لـRemote Authentication Dial-in User Service Protocol 
- RAM Random Access Memory الذاكره العشوائية



Systems Network Architecture هيكلية شبكات الأنظمة 
- Systems Engineer مهندس النظم وتشتمل علمية التطوير على تحليل النظم System Analysis وتصميم النظم System Design. 
- Systems Application Architecture بنية تطبيقات النظم اختصاره SAA. مجموعة من المواصفات قامت آي بي إم بكتابتها لوصف كيفية الربط بين المستخدمين والبرامج وبرامج الاتصالات . وهي تمثل محاولة لوضع المقاييس الخاصة بالتطبيقات والأساليب التي تستخدمها النظم للاتصال ببعضها البعض . 
- System Integrator متمم النظام هو الشخص المسئول عن تطوير أنظمة المعلومات وتطبيقات الحاسوب للمؤسسات. 
- System Development Life Cycle دورة تطوير النظام عبارة عن أسلوب مرتب ومنظم لحل المشاكل. 
- System Design تصميم النظام هو إنشاء حل يعتمد على استخدام الحاسوب بناء على التحليل. ويأخذ التصميم شكل النموذج الأولي للعمل Working Prototype. 
- System Analyst محلل النظم هو الشخص المسئول عن تطوير أنظمة المعلومات وتطبيقات الحاسوب للمؤسسات. 
- System Analysis تحليل النظام هو دراسة نطاق المشكلة Proplem Boundary بغرض اقتراح تحسينات على النظام وتحديد متطلبات الحل. 
- Syntax صيفة قواعد معينة تفرض كيفية كتابة رموز لغة برمجة معينة من اجل انشاء عبارات لها معنى ومفهومة من قبل الكمبيوتر الشخصي . 
- Synchronous Optical Network الشبكة الضوئية المتواقتة اختصاره SONET. وهي مجموعة مقاييس لنقل البيانات عبر الألياف البصرية مما يسمح بسرعة إلاسال عالية ( من 51.84 ميغابت في الثانية إلى 2.48 جيجا بت في الثانية ) . 
- Synchronous متزامن شكل من أشكال اتصالات الكمبيوتر حيث يتم ارسال البيانات في رزم تحتوي على اكثر من حرف واحد . ويعتبر الاتصال المتزامن اسرع من الاتصال غير المتزامن بسبب عدم وجود بت بدء/توقف بين كل حرفين فرديين . 
- Synchronize تزامن عملية تحديث محتويات موقع الويب المخزن على الكمبيوتر عن طريق جلب النسخ الجديدة من الموقع بكل صفحاته بعد تحديثه على الانترنت لحفظه على الكمبيوتر من جديد ومن دون ان تتم زيارة الموقع . 
- Symbolic Key مفتاح رمزي 
- SVGA مصفوفة إظهار الرسوم الفائقة 
- Suspence File ملف تعليق 
- Surfing التجوال التجول خلال المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت ، عادة بطريقة عشوائية عند رؤيتك رابط لموقع أخر ونقرك عليه واتباعك هذا الرابط وهكذا 
- Surf تجوال هو التجوال من موقع إلى آخر على الانترنت بحثا عن المواضيع ذات الأهمية للمتجول 
- Support دعم دعم، والفعل يدعم 
- Supercomputer حاسوب آلي خارق أسرع وأكثر كلفة من أي نوع آخر من الحواسب الآلية. تبلغ قيمتها ما بين 500 ألف دولار م35 مليون دولار. في أول الأمر، فإن الهدف من انشاء الحواسب الخارقة كان من أجل المهام الحسابية المعقدة من مثل التنبؤ بحالة الطقس وتصميم الجزئيات وكسر الشفرات. ولكن في الفترة الحالية، فإن دور الحواسب الخارقة امتد إلى معالجة الكمية الهائلة من البيانات بسرعة رهيبة والتي كانت تتم ببطء باستخدام الحواسب الآلية الرئيسية. فعلى سبيل المثال، فإن طلبات المعالجة للبيانات والتي كانت تستغرق أكثر من ساعتين باستخدام الحواسب الرئيسية، تأخذ فقط دقيقة واحدة تقريبا لمعالجة نفس البيانات. سرعة الحواسب الخارقة قد تصل إلى تريليون تعليمة في الثانية مما يؤهلها بالقبام بالمهام المعقدة من مثل تجسيم حركة آلاف الذرات في اعصار ما أو تصميم رسوم متحركة تشبه حياة الانسان الواقعية 
- Super Video Graphic Array مصفوفة إظهار الرسوم الفائقة وهي مقياس إظهار من اتحاد المقاييس الإلكترونية للإظهار ( VESA ) عام 1989 م لتأمين إظهارات ملونة عالية الدقة على حواسيب IBM . قد تحدث أحياناً بعض مشاكل التوافق مع ذاكرة الإظهار الخاصة بالـ BIOS . 
- Submenu قائمة فرعية مجموعة أخرى من الأوامر التي يعرضها الحاسوب بعد أن تختار عنصر ما في القائمة الأساسية. 
- Structured Query Language لغة الاستعلام المركبة اختصاره SQL. هي اللغة التي يتم التعامل بها مع قواعد البيانات بأنواعها المختلفة. مثل SQL Server و ORACLE و Access و MySQL و DB2 و غيرها. ومن اشهر اوامر اللغة هو الامر SELECT والامر UPDATE. 
- String سلسلة رمزية سلسلة رمزية 
- Streaming التدفق تكنولوجيا تسمح بعرض ملفات الصوت والفيديو على صفحات الإنترنت بمجرد بداية وصول الملفات. بدون استخدام التدفق، يجب أن يتم تحميل الملف بالكامل قبل أن يتم عرضها( حجم ملفات الصوت والفيديو كبير جدا). ومع انتشار استخدام هذه التكنولوجيا اصبح الصوت والفيديو مألوفا اكثر وجودهم على الصفحات. 
- Storage Key مفتاح التخزين 
- Storage Fill حشو الذاكرة 
- Storage File ملف التخزين ملف التخزين 
- Storage Card بطاقة التخزين 
- Storage مخزن المكان الذي توضع به البيانات بصفة دائمة والتي لا تحتاج إلى معالجة حالية 
- Stop Key مفتاح توقيف 
- Statistical Universe مجموعة إحصائية شاملة 
- Static Random Access Memory ذاكرة وصول عشوائي ساكنة نوع من الذاكرة أسرع وأكثر اعتمادية من DRAM. اضافة "ساكنة" على الاسم هو لأن هذا النوع من الذاكرة لا يتطلب التحديث مثل الـDRAM. باستطاعة SRAM توفير وقت وصول تبلغ 10 نانو ثانية في حين أن وقت وصول الـDRAM تبلغ 60 نانو ثانية. زمن الدورة للـSRAM أقل بكثير من زمن الدورة لـDRAM لأن الـSRAM لا يحتاج أن يقف ما بين كل دخول. ولكن الـSRAM أكثر كلفة بكثير من الـDRAM. 
- star-dot-star الرمز *.* في أنظمة التشغيل مثل MS-DOS يتم استخدام هذا الرمز للإشارة إلى تآلف اسم الملف وامتداده . راجع Wildcard character . 
- Standard Generalized Markup Language لغة التأشير العامة القياسية وهي مقياس لأدارة المعلومات تم تبنية من قبلا لمنظمة العالمية للمقاييس (ISO ) عام 1986 م موسيلة لإنشاء وثائق قابلة للتنسيق ومستقلة عن التطبيقات ومنصات العمل . 
- SSID معرف مجموعة الخدمة 
- SRAM ذاكرة وصول عشوائي ساكنة 
- SQL Server خادم الـSQL هو نظام لادارة قاعدة البيانات بحيث يستقبل أوامر من أجهزة الزبون من خلال لغة الـSQL 
- SQL لغة الاستعلام المركبة اختصار لـStructured Query Language 
- ware برنامج تجسس هو أي برنامج يقوم بجمع معلومات عن المستخدم، من خلال اتصاله بالإنترنت، وبدون علمه، وعادة يكون الغرض هو الإعلان، وتكون هذه البرمجيات متضمنة ككائن مخفي في البرامج المجانية أو المشتركة (shareware)، والتي يمكن تنزيلها من الإنترنت، وبعد أن يتم تثبيت البرنامج، يقوم برنامج التجسس بمراقبة نشاط المستخدم على الإنترنت، وينقل المعلومات في الخلفية إلى شخص آخر عن طريق الإنترنت، وهذه البرمجيات يمكنها أيضاً جمع معلومات عن عنوان البريد الإالكتروني وحتى كلمات المرور وأرقام البطاقات الإئتمانية!. 
- SPS مولد مستمر ومستقل للطاقة اختصار لـOffline UPS 
- Spreadsheet Program برنامج أوراق العمل تطبيق يستخدم غالباً للموازنات أو المقارنات أو التنبؤ أو المهام المتعلقة بالتحويل ؛ ويقوم هذا البرنامج بترتيب قيم البيانات في خلايا تكون العلاقات بينها معروفة بصيغ محددة ؛ التغيير في إحدى الخلايا ينتج عنه تغيير في الخلايا الأخرى المتعلقة بها ؛ كما يمكن تمثيل نتائج العمل بمخططات ورسوم ومنحنيات بيانية 
- Sporadic Fault خلل متقطع / خلل متفرق 
- Speech Recognition التعرف على الأصوات التعرف على الأصوات أو إدراك النطق هو مقدرة الآلة أو البرنامج على معرفة وتنفيذ الأوامر الصوتية أو كتابة ما يُملى عليه. بشكل عام فإن التعرف الصوتي له المقدرة على مماثلة الأنماط الصوتية مع مجموعة من المفردات اللغوية المجهزة أو المكتسبة داخل البرنامج. 
- Specification File ملف المواصفات 
- Spam بريد مزعج رسائل مزعجة ومتطفلة تصل إلى بريدك الالكتروني دون أن تكون راضيا عنها أو قابلا لها ، ومعظم الأحيان تكون عبارة عن إعلانات تجارية لمنتجات جديدة أو إعلانات لمواقع مختلفة . 
- Source Code شيفرة مصدرية 
- Source Address عنوان المرسل هو عنوان الجهاز في الشبكة الذي يرسل البيانات إلى جهة معينة 
- SOS سيليكون على الصفير أو رسالة استغاثة سيليكون على الصفير ( Silicon-On-Sapphire ( SOS : طريقة لتصنيع المواد نصف الناقلة على شكل طبقة رقيقة وحيدة من السيليكون تم إنشاؤها على قطعة من مادة الصفير المركب العازل . * رسالة استغاثة ( Save Our Souls ( SOS : إن هذه الحروف الثلاثة تشير إلى وجود خطر ما وطلب النجدة وتم اعتماد هذا الرمز دوليا عام 1906 م وهي اختصار للعبارة الانجليزية : Save Our Souls ( لتنقذ أرواحنا ) . ويعود اختيار تلك الرموز لبساطتها في ابجديات التخاطب اللا سلكي حيث يتم ارسالها على شكل ثلاثة نقاط ثلاث قواطع فتخرج بالشكل التالي : ( ...---... ) فإذا رأيت هذا الشكل على اي جهاز لاسلكي فاعلم فورا انها رسالة طلب نجدة .. 
- Sort Algorithm خوارزمية الفرز الخوارزمية التي تقوم بترتيب عناصر البيانات بشكل متلاحق ، وأحياناً تعتمد على أكثر من قيمة دليلية لكل عنصر . مواقع تختص بالخوارزميات http://www.nist.gov/dads/HTML/sort.html 
- SONET الشبكة الضوئية المتواقتة اختصار لـSynchronous Optical Network 
- Software Development Kit صندوق تطوير البرمجيات اختصاره SDK. رزمة برمجية تسمح للمبرمج بأن يطور تطبيقات لبيئات مختلفة. 
- Software برمجيات البرمجيات هي تعليمات أو بيانات الحاسب، وأي شيء يمكن تخزينه الكترونيا فهو برنامج، وأجهزة التخزين والعرض فهي عتاد. المصطلحين برمجيات وعتاد تستخدمان كاسم وصفة، على سبيل المثال، يمكنك أن تقول \"تكمن المشكلة في البرمجيات\"، وتعني وجود مشكلة في البرنامج أو البيانات وليس في الحاسب نفسه، ويمكنك أيضا أن تقول \"هذه مشكلة البرمجيات\". واحيانا يكون غير واضحا معرفة الفرق بين البرمجيات والعتاد، لأنهما مكملان لبعضهما البعض، فمثلاً، عندما تقوم بشراء برنامج، فأنت تشتري البرمجبات، ولكن لكي تشتري البرمجيات، ستحتاج إلى قرص (عتاد)، والذي يتم عليه تسجيل البرمجيات. 
- Socket سوكت أجزاء صغيرة من شبكة أو كمبيوتر والتي تحجز لعملية أو تطبيق واحد. 
- SOAP بروتوكول سوب وهو بروتوكول يرتكز على بروتوكولات الأنترنيت XML - HHTP للوصول للخدمات و العناصر و أجهزة الخادم بطريقة مستقلة عن منصة التشغيل ليتيح التطبيقات الحالية لمجموعة أوسع من المستخدمين بغض النظر عن منصة العمل لديهم و تدعم مايكروسوفت هذا البروتوكول و تساهم فى تطويره جنبا الى جنب مع شركة صن مايكروسيستمز 
- Sniffer كاشف برنامج أو جهاز يراقب حركة البيانات في شبكة. يمكن استعمال الكواشف لفحص فعالية الشبكة بصورة قانونية وأيضا لسرقة المعلومات من الشبكة. الكواشف غير القانونية تعتبر خطرة جدا لأمن الشبكة لأن عملية كشف الكواشف هي تقريبا مستحيلة ويمكن وضع الكواشف في أي مكان في الشبكة. هذه الخاصية تجعل الكواشف من أقوى أسلحة الهاكرز. 
- Snail Mail البريد البطئ نوع من البريد الإلكتروني يدعو إلى السخرية حيث انه من اردأ الأنواع فأنة يمكن أن يأخذ عدة أيام لتوصيل رسالة والتي توصل فى ثوان معدودة باستخدام الأنواع الأخرى. 
- SNA هيكلية شبكات الأنظمة اختصار لـSystems Network Architecture 
- SMTP بروتوكول نقل البريد البسيط اختصار لـSimple Mail Transfer Protocol 
- Smileys ابتسامات تعرف أيضا باسم الرموز التعبيرية، وجوه ترسم بواسطة استخدام رموز لوحة المفاتيح لتعطى روح إلى رسائل البريد الإلكتروني والمحادثة IRC والمجموعات الإخبارية 
- SMC بطاقة الوسائط الذكية 
- Smart Media Card بطاقة الوسائط الذكية 
- Smart Card بطاقة ذكية 1- في الإلكتونيات وبنية الحاسب ، الدارة المنطقية القادرة على اتخاذ القرارات بشكل مستقل عن النظام . 2- في عالم البنوك والمال ، بطاقة ائتمان تحتوي على دارة تكاملية تؤمن للبطاقة قدراً محدوداً من الذكاء والذاكرة . 
- Smalltalk سمال تاك هو نظام تشغيل ولغة برمجية ذو توجه شيئي object-oriented تم تطويره في مختبرات زيروكس Xerox. سمال تاك يعتبر من ضمن أول اللغات البرمجية ذو التوجه الشيئي. ولكن على الرغم من عدم نجاح هذه اللغة تجاريا كما نجح السي بلس بلس والجافا، إلا أن الكثيرين يعتبرون أن سمال تاك هو اللغة البرمجية الحقيقية ذو التوجه الشيئي بلا منازع 
- Small Computer System Interface واجهة أنظمة الحواسب الصغيرة اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- Small Computer System Interface واجهة أنظمة الحواسب الصغيرة اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- SLIP بروتوكول الانترنت ذو الخط المتسلسل اختصار لـSerial Line Internet Protocol 
- Slave تابع تابع 
- Skip Flag مؤشر التفويت 
- Skew Failure اعوجاج / انحراف 
- Single Sign On الدخول الوحيد وهو مفهوم يقصد به مرور المستخدم عبر عملية واحدة للتحقق من هويته تمكنه من الوصول الى جميع الخدمات . 
- Single Cycle Key مفتاح أحادي الدورة 
- Simple Mail Transfer Protocol بروتوكول نقل البريد البسيط اختصاره SMTP. بروتوكول يصف نظام البريد الإلكتروني لدى كل من المضيف وقطاعات المستخدمين . 
- Silicon On Sapphire سيليكون على الصفير اختصارها هو ( SOS ) ؛ وهي طريقة لتصنيع المواد نصف الناقلة على شكل طبقة رقيقة وحيدة من السيليكون تم إنشاؤها على قطعة من مادة الصفير المركب العازل . 
- Significant Figures أرقام مهمة تُسهم في دقة العدد 
- Signed Field حقل مميز بإشارة 
- Signature File ملف التوقيع ملف آسكي ( ASCII ) يضاف آلياً إلى نهاية كل رسالة بريد إلكتروني، عند إرسالها، ويستخدم للتعريف عن المرسل، ولكن بشكل غير رسمي، وغير موثوق ( يجب استخدام التواقيع الرقمية لإثبات هوية المرسل، وصحة البيانات، عند اللزوم ). تدعم معظم برامج البريد الإلكتروني ملفات التواقيع، حيث تسمح للمستخدم بكتابة أي معلومات في هذا الملف، من ضمنها. ويضع المستخدمون، عادة، أقوالاً مأثورة، أو يشكلون بعض الصور البسيطة بالاعتماد على الأحرف الأبجدية وعلامات الترقيم والرموز الخاصة، بالإضافة إلى اسم المستخدم وعمله وعنوانه وأرقام الاتصال به. 
- Signature التوقيع شعار مكون من أربع أو خمس سطور يكتب فى نهاية البريد الإلكتروني أو شعار خاص بمجموعة إخبارية يصمم ليعكس شخصيه راسل المقال والذي يرفق آليا اسفل كل رسالة 
- Signal to Noise Ratio نسبة الإشارة إلى الضوضاء كمية من المعلومات المفيدة التي توجد فى مجموعة إخبارية. الإشارة signal هي المعلومات المفيدة والضوضاء noise هي المعلومات الدخيلة 
- Signal إشارة 
- Shortcut Key مفتاح الإختصار 
- Shockwave شوك ويف لتشغيل ملفات دمج الصوت والصورة والتي أنشأت باستخدام منتجات Macromedia المختلفة لعرضها على المتصفح. Shockwave يقوم بضغط الملفات حتى يمكن تحميلها بسرعة واستخدام تكنولوجيا الـstreaming وهكذا يمكن للمستخدم أن يسمع ويرى ما يحدث بمجرد بدء تحميل الصفحة بدلا من الانتظار حتى يحمل الملف بالكامل. 
- Shareware برنامج مشترك برنامج يتيح تفريغ البرامج من شبكة الإنترنت. مالك البرنامج يمنحك فرصة تجربة البرنامج لفترة معينه وإذا أعجبك تدفع مقابل استمرارية استخدامه مبلغ بسيط (عادة يكون حوالى من 10$ إلى 25$) . يوجد نوع أخر مماثل لهذا البرنامج ولكنه مجانا تماما يسمى freeware. 
- Shared File ملف مشترك 
- sgml الامتداد sgml الامتداد المميز للملفات المرمزة بلغة SGML . 
- SGML لغة التأشير العامة القياسية اختصار لـStandard Generalized Markup Language 
- Service Set Identifier معرف مجموعة الخدمة اختصاره SSID. هو معرف مؤلف من 32 رمز فريد يضاف إلى ترويسة الرزمة المرسلة عبر شبكة محلية لاسلكية، وتقوم بدور مشابه لكلمة السر لدى نقل المعلومات من الجهاز المتحرك إلى نقطة الاتصال، وتمتلك كل شبكة لاسلكية معرف مجموعة الخدمة مختلف عن الشبكة الأخرى، وينبغي على نقاط الاتصال والأجهزة المتصلة بشبكة لاسلكية محددة أنت تمتلك معرف مجموعة الخدمة ذاته، كما يطلق تعبير "اسم الشبكة" على المعرف، لأنه الاسم الذي يعرف ويميز شبكة لاسلكية عن غيرها 
- Service Provider مانح الخدمات شركة تمنح حق الاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت لعملائه. مودم العميل يقوم بالاتصال برقم تليفون موقع مانح الخدمة للدخول على الشبكة، لو أن رقم تليفون المانح رقم محلى إذا فانه لا يوجد أي تكلفة مالية زيادة. وعادة يكون الاتصال بواسطة اشتراك شهري. 
- Server مزود هو عبارة عن جهاز كمبيوتر أو رزمة من البرامج التي تقدم خدمات معينة لأجهزة الزبون client الموجودة على كمبيوترات أخرى. 
- Serial Line Internet Protocol بروتوكول الانترنت ذو الخط المتسلسل اختصاره SLIP. وسيلة لاستخدام خط تليفوني ومودم لعمل اتصال TCP/IP بشبكة الإنترنت. أحلت وسيلة الاتصال Slip محل جزء كبير من وسيلة الاتصال PPP 
- Serial Interface واجهة متسلسلة واجهة من أجل نقل البيانات على دفعات عوضا عن ارسالها بدفعة واحدة. 
- Sequential File ملف تسلسلي 
- Sequencing Key مفتاح التسلسل 
- Sequencing Key مفتاح التسلسل 
- Sensor حساس الجهاز الذي يقوم بتحويل الطاقة غير الكهربائية إلى طاقة كهربائية بهدف الكشف عن هذه الطاقة ، الخلايا الشمسية تكشف الضوء بتحويله إلى طاقة كهربائية . 
- Selective Fading خبو انتقالي 
- Segregating Unit وحدة فصل البطاقات 
- Secure Digital Card بطاقة الحماية الرقمية 
- Secondary Key مفتاح ثانوي 
- SDK صندوق تطوير البرمجيات 
- SDC بطاقة الحماية الرقمية 
- Scuzzy سكوزي اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- SCSI3 اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- SCSI2 اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- SCSI1 اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- SCSI-3 اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- SCSI واجهة أنظمة الحواسب الصغيرة اختصار لـSmall Computer System Interface 
- ***eensaver حافظ الشاشة هي صور متحركة تنشط وتعرض عند عدم وجود نشاط على الكمبيوتر الشخصي لزمن معين، الهدف الرئيسي منه هو تجنب الإحتراق الداخلي، في الحقيقة الـCRT تعرض تقنية تمنع الإحتراق الداخلي. 
- Scanner ماسحة ضوئية الماسحات الضوئية هي أجهزة تستخدم الضوء لتحويل صورة ضوئية Optical Photo إلى صورة رقميةDigital Photo يمكن عرضها وتخزينها بواسطة الحاسوب. يستطيع الماسح الضوئي التقاط الصور من المطبوعات الفوتوغرافية والملصقات البريدية وصفحات المجلات و بعض المصادر الأخرى وذلك لكي يتم عرضها وتحريرها داخل الحاسوب. 
- Scaling Factor معامل تدريج أو عد 
- SAA بنية تطبيقات النظم اختصار لـSystems Application Architecture 
- Server الخادم / الملقم الملقم أو الخادم. حاسب يكون عادة ذو مواصفات عالية يتصل به عبر الشبكة و يوفر للمتصلين مواراد كما لو أنها كانت في محطة عملهم 
- save خزن هو امر يستخدم فى معظم الملفات والبرامج التطبيقيه ويؤدي الى تخزين البرنامج او البيانات على القرص 
- scan مسح فحص جميع السجلات فى ملف تسلسليا لايجاد تلك السجلات التى تفى معالمها بمعيار معين




- Traffic حركة المرور حركة المرور للبيانات. وهي حجم البيانات التي تنتقل عبر الشبكة. وكلما زادات حركة المرور زادات البياتات بطا واستغرقت زمنا اطول للعبور. 
- Trunk خطّ غير منقول بين الهاتف أو مكاتب الشركة البعيدة المسافة، يستعمل لحمل الصوت/البيانات، أو كنظام معلومات محاسبة 
- Traceroute التتبع والمتابعة مشابه لأمر الPing و traceroute يظهر التتبع من نقطة إلى أخرى حتى الوصول إلى المضيف الرئيسي 
- To My Knowledge TMK مختصر لكلمة إلى معرفتي 
- TIA The Internet Adapter مختصر لوصلة الإنترنت 
- TFTP بروتوكول إرسال ، وهو نظام مبسط من الـ FTP بدون التوثيق أو مميزات أخرى أساسية ، يستخدم في أغلب الأحيان لضخ البرامج على الشبكة 
- Telnet Telnet نظام إتصالات لإيصال إلى الحاسبات الأخرى محليا أو عبر الإنترنت 
- TCP/IP مختصر لنظام السيطرة على الإرسال / بروتوكول الإنترنت، يستعمل كمعيار ربط الشبكات على الإنترنت عموماً 
- Terabyte Terabyte وحدة مقياس قدرة تخزين البيانات، الـ terabyte هي الـ 1,000 gigabytes ، أو تقريبا e 12. (cole) من المحطة الطرفية 
- Tar برنامج يستعمل لإنشاء أرشيف ملف منفرد من عدّة ملفات، في أغلب الأحيان يستعمل لتوزيع البرامج لليونيكس. إيعاز يونيكس له العديد من الخيارات 
- TACACS+ Terminal Access Control Access Control System, TACACS+ نظام الدخول الطرفي والسيطرة على التحكم، TACACS+ يضيف دعما محسّنا لتوثيق ردّ التحدي والإتصال المشفّر بين العضو(client) والخادم(server) 
- TACACS Terminal Access Control Access Control System نظام الدخول الطرفي والسيطرة على التحكم، معيار قديم للتوثيق ، TACAS كان يستعمل عموما في انظمة Cisco والخادمات الطرفية والمسارات الأخرى. 
- T3 خط أتصال T3 مواصفات لخطّ مؤجّر يزوّد بـ 24 إطار بموجة كلية بحدود 44.746 Mbps 
- T1 خط أتصال T1 مواصفات لخطّ مؤجّر يزوّد بـ 24 إطار بموجة كلية بحدود 1.544 Mbps 
- teleprinter معالجة عن بعد معالجة المعطيات التى تستعمل فيها الطرفيات وخطوط التصال لارسال المعطيات واستقبالها بين اماكن نائيه ومركز معالجة معطيات 
- task مهمة , برنامج برنامج ينفذ فى الكمبيوتر . مهمة اساسيه يؤديها الكمبيوتر قد يتألف البرنامج من عده مهام مثل قراءة السجلات من ملف 
- tariff تَعْريفَة التكلفه التى تطلب من العملاء مقابل استخدام قناة اتصالات توفرها شركة الاتصالات 
- tape reel شريط لفة شريط ممغنط مركبة على بكرة 
- tab key مفتاح الجدوله احد المفاتيح على لوحة المفاتيح (الكيبورد) يستخدم فى تحريك المؤشر مسافات ثابته الابعاد افقيا ويمكن برمجة هذا المفتاح لوظائف اخرى خاصة بالطباعه او الحركه علي الشاشه 
- table look-up تفتيش جدولى العملية التى يتم بها الحصول على قيمة استناد الى قيمة اخري فى برنامج . مثل معلم سجل من السجلات 
- table جدول مجموعة معطيات تستعمل للاحالة المرجعيه السريعة وتكون اما مخزونه في مواقع متسسلسه في الذاكرة او مطبوعه على شكل صفيف صفوف واعمدة من فقرات معطيات من النوع نفسه 
- talk مكالمة نقل المعطيات بين جهازين . مثلما يتم بين الكمبيوتر والطرفيات

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Unbalanced غير متوازن 
- Unautomated يدوي / غير آلي 
- Unattended Time زمن التوقف 
- Unattended Operation عملية بدون رقابة 
- Unattended Concentrator Program برنامج ممركز غير مراقب 
- Unattended غير مراقب 
- Unary Operator معامل أحادي 
- Unary Operation عملية أحادية المعامل 
- Unary أحادي 
- Unallowable Instruction Digit رقم التعليمة غير المسموح به 
- Unallowable Digit رقم غير مسموح به 
- Unallowable Code Check تدقيق آلي لشيفرة غير مسموح بها 
- Unallowable Code شيفرة غير مسموح بها 
- UML لغة التخطيط الموحد اختصار لـUnified Modeling Language 
- UMB كتل الذاكرة العليا 
- UMAC شيفرة للتأكد من صحة سلامة هوية الرسالة 
- UMA منطقة الذاكرة العليا 
- Ultraviolet Light Erasing محو بواسطة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية 
- Ultraviolet Erasable PROMS ذاكرات بروم قابلة للمحو بالإشعاع فوق البنفسجي 
- Ultraviolet إشعاع كهرومغناطيسي فوق البنفسجي 
- Ultrasonics علم ما فوق الصوتيات 
- Ultrasonic فوق الصوتي 
- Ultralight Computer حاسوب فائق الخفة 
- Ultrafiche شريحة صور عالية الدقة 
- Ultra2 اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- Ultra160/m اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- Ultra-3 اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- Ultra-2 اختصاره SCSI. مجموعة من واجهات الـANSI الإلكترونية القياسية والتي تتيح للحواسب الشخصية الإتصال بالعتاد الخارجي (أو المحيطي) من مثل محركات الأقراص ومحركات الشرائط ومحركات الأقراص المدمجة والطابعات والماسحات الضوئية بشكل أسرع وأكثر مرونة من الواجهات السابقة. وقد تم تطوير هذه الواجهات في شركة أبل لصناعة الحواسب الآلية وماتزال تستخدم في نظام التشغيل مكنتوش. أما المجموعة الحديثة من هذه الواجهات فهي واجهات متوازية parallel interfaces. ومنافذ هذه الواجهات ماتزال موجودة في الكثير من الحواسب الشخصية في الوقت الراهن ومدعومة من قبل الكثير من أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة. 
- Ultra Wide SCSI وصلة SCSI فائقة العرض 
- Ultra SCSI وصلة SCSI فائقة 
- Ultra Large Scale Integration تكامل على مستوى فائق 
- Ultra High Frequency تردد فوق العالي 
- Ultra DMA/33 وصول مباشر للذاكرة على مستوى فائق 
- Ultimate Tensile Strength مقاومة الشد القصوى 
- ULSI تكامل على مستوى فائق اختصار لـUltra Large Scale Integration 
- ULA مصفوفة منطقية غير مرتبطة اختصار لـUncommitted Logic Array 
- UI واجهة المستخدم اختصار لـUser Interface 
- UHF تردد فوق العالي اختصار لـUltra High Frequency 
- UFP برنامج إمكانيات خدمة اختصار لـUtility Facilities Program 
- UDT نقل البيانات المنتظم اختصار لـUniform Data Transfer 
- UDP بروتوكول حافظة بيانات المستخدم اختصار لـUser Datagram Protocol 
- UDC تصنيف عشري عام اختصار لـUniversal Decimal Classification 
- UCSD لغة يو سي اس دي 
- UCS مخزن تحكم المستخدم / نظام احداثيات المستخدم 1- اختصار لـUser Control Store 
- UC Letters أحرف الطباعة الكبيرة 
- UART مرسل - مستقبل عام غير متزامن اختصار لـUniversal Asynchronous Receiver-Transmitter 
- UA أداة المستخدم / منطقة المستخدم 1- اختصار لـUser Agent 
- U-mode Records سجلات غير محددة الطول *​


----------



## borma (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة لمصطلحات الكمبيوتر (ارجو من المشرفين التثبيت)*

*رائع رائع الموضوع  يا ipraheem makram الف شكر يا باشا*


----------

